# Mini Aeroponic Garden



## GypsyBush (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello to all of you out there! 

First post...and I'm afraid it's going to be a long one... better go get your stash...

This is my first attempt at leaving the dirt outside.

I will start by saying that before I went and bought the Aerogarden, I read 99% of the posts I could find that were related.


A few members stood out for their efforts and also for the patience they had with members that for some reason couldn't read a few pages back...


If a thread interests you, READ IT FROM THE BEGINNING !!!!
It will make the whole experience much more enjoyable for everyone...


OK! With that out of my chest... I will now tell you what and how. 
I am trying to maximize the Aerogarden's capabilities, while proving that one can supply himself with the good medicine so many of us are privileged to have found.


The Mods

Standard Aerogarden with separate power cord for the light, connected to a $4 hardware store timer. This will allow me to control the 12/12 automatically.

A small aquarium air pump, 3 "T" fittings, 4 small airstones, silicone airlines and a little bit of black "duct tape".

The reason I am using such a complicated airstone system is the fact that in every one of the posts I saw, one or two plants did really well, one really poorly and the rest were OK.

My theory (still unproven at this time) is that since the Aerogarden "pours" the water onto the roots, as opposed to the more sophisticated high pressure "misters", the airstone's bubbles create that "misting" effect as they brake the surface of the water, in fact filling the "airspace" with mist.

As people used one airstone, with the idea of oxygenating the water, some plants were closer to the bubbles, therefore getting "misted", while the others, though still healthy, were not showing the growth rates produced by "misting".

With the slightly more complicated 4 airstone system, I will be distributing the bubbles more evenly, hoping to "mist" the entire "airspace", and with it all of the grow sites.

I am not sure if the pump I bought will be sufficient to run all four stones, although combined they are smaller than some of the others I have seen people use with small pumps.

If that is the case, I will upgrade the pump to a size that will cause bubbles to burst all over the surface of the water, which may require more "T" fittings and additional airstones.

As you may notice, I used one of the "grow holes" to run my air line out of the unit, securing it and blocking the light with back "duct tape". This is temporary, if this system proves itself, I will drill a hole and use a grommet on the back of the container for the line and I will also mount the air pump permanently.

This is all unproven theory!

You can see I added a thermometer and will also be checking the Ph daily.

I believe a little care can make a world of difference in the end result.

The Madness

I think the Aerogarden is capable of producing a wonderful mini garden that produces more than enough to justify the effort.

I plan on using clones.

The first batch will go into flowering 3 days after I see healthy roots. Immediately if I get them already rooted.

The idea is that I can have one nice cola out of each grow site. The mini garden.

I expect to be able to turn the aerogarden every 8 weeks, if not sooner, and I have been wondering about having more than one clone per grow site.

I read of people growing from seed having more than one sprout per pod and keep it there until they actually broke the plastic "hoppers".

I am thinking that since my garden will stay little, I can use something (like the little castle hiding the air line) to make sure they are far enough apart. With clones, it would be easy enough to create this arrangement.

The plants would grow side by side, but with about a 3 to 4 inch separation.

Another idea, which I may try at a later time, would be to do one plant with a longer veg time, and bondage it Bonsai style to create a very wide flowering surface.

If things go as I plan, the light will not be raised much, if at all, during the whole process. Keep it small so the turn around is faster.

I have no idea how much I will end up with, but I will try my best to supply myself year round with no more than 2 aerogardens.

The pictures will hopefully illustrate some of what I am talking about.

I will post again when I actually turn the system ON, in a few days or so...

Till then...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## alexdunaba (Aug 22, 2008)

wow, nice Mr. DEA. kiss-ass


----------



## hayzy (Aug 22, 2008)

so what are you growing, better me a short one


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello again everyone!!!

A little update on the Mini Garden Project...


I came a cross a Mother who was not against sharing it's DNA with the Project.


Though I will never know it's true origins, I do know for a fact that these are beautiful, short & fat, heavy producers. I also know they have about a 8 to 10 week flowering/maturing cycle, which I am hoping to bring down to 6 weeks. The theory is that they will be so small, they will get their business done a little faster.






 THE FIRST OBSTACLES 


The first thing I noticed as I turned the system on, is that although bubbles do end up in all corners of the tank, they are not even close to the FIZZING action I was hoping for. The solution to this problem is a bigger pump and possibly 4 more of the miniature stones. I WANT MORE BUBBLES!!!



The temperatures of both the water and the air are proving to be a little more difficult that I had expected. Both on the warm side.



I need discretion, a lot of discretion, so I put the garden inside of a night stand. The solution to the air temp is easy, a fan... so I will get on that first thing tomorrow. I really want to avoid using too big of a fan due to space constraints. Something like a computer fan, but bigger, would be ideal. I have to see what I can find locally.



As for the water temp, the simplest solution I see, is to put some of those "ice packs" around the base of the tank and experiment with quantities and distances, to obtain optimum results. I know I could use a pump and circulate the water with a bigger tank... but I want MINI !!! hahahaha!

I got three babies rooted in "rockwool" cubes. Because they are the same age as their Mother, they are actually mature enough to reproduce. Since 2 of them were a bit tall for the project, I am running a side experiment. I clipped them and set the clippings up with their very own grow sites.


Green sticks, split at the end, stuck in soft foam with water running 24 hours a day. No rooting supplements, nutrients or additives at this point, just cool, Ph stabilized tap water.



When I first see signs of roots on these new babies, I will turn them in to a 12/12 light cycle.

Also worth mentioning; one grow site actually has two clones, a thicker branch along side a very small but bushy side clipping from another clipping ... uh... yeah... so I started with 3 rooted babies and ended up with ... 3 rooted babies and 4 yet to root or die babies.


Removing the roots from the rockwool cubes was a very difficult process. I cringed as I pulled, but I did get most of it off, along with half the smaller roots. One of the plants just got a "trim" of the cube, I bypassed the sponge and just stuck the "rockwool cone" in the hopper.



Well I hope you guys enjoy the pictures... 

I will keep posting as new developments, experiments or improvements occur.


Till then... 


Be Well... 


Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

You should cover the empty holes . Cause light is not good for the roots .. The airstone thing is overkill... Once the plant matures the roots will fill the res ... 1 airstone is just fine ... Remember .. less is sometimes more ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You should cover the empty holes . Cause light is not good for the roots .. The airstone thing is overkill... Once the plant matures the roots will fill the res ... 1 airstone is just fine ... Remember .. less is sometimes more ..



Thanks for the reply!
I actually have all but one of the grow sites in use, and that other one is where I piped my airhose, which is blocked with black duct tape. There are no open holes, as you can see in the picture that shows the whole garden.


The plants are mature already, as they are clones, and I will be switching them to a flowering light cycle as soon as the rootless clones show some rooting.


As for the airstones, I really think I can benefit from having the whole surface braking bubbles. If nothing else, it makes me feel like I am trying something different. The mini airstones I am using cost $0.99 each, so I don't mind the experiment.


----------



## Tamzi (Aug 24, 2008)

hi there. 

noticed you mention that air stones are not bubbling all around the base. i had this very problem in my aquarium. 3x large stones a 200lt/h air pump. problem was the stones and tubing. the stones on the last leg of the fitting was not recieving enough air presure. 

maybe pop down too your local aquarium store and look for some cheap Air Curtains, these are a flexi tube with thousands of holes in. they are normaly used too create a curtain of bubbles hiding the rear glass of your tanks. being flexible and a tube, you could route them around the base of your unit. then a single air stone in center, this would give you full coverage of surface area and alotta fine misting bubbles. 

a 1 inch gap between the base sides would allow curtain too cover the whole area and leave no dead spots

Flexible Bubble Wand 48 in. (Marineland)

hope this helps 

Tamzi


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2008)

Tamzi said:


> hi there.
> 
> noticed you mention that air stones are ... not recieving enough air pressure.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much for the info!!!
I had actually considered pinholes on the hose, but decided against it thinking the airstones will give me smaller bubbles.

My set up has all 4 stones at the same distance, in a "H" pattern. I just need more air... no biggie...

I do not have pictures of the stems before, but I pretty sure the white stuff is the very beginning of the root system...
I will keep track of this and post changes as they happen...


The other pics are just close-up shots of some new growth and other parts...

Till next time...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 25, 2008)

Just skimed through... but will be back to read the whole thing as I try to upload some new pix... looking good though

"subscribed"
_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 25, 2008)

I found your theory with the air stones intriguing. I am right at the start of sourcing all my components so any feedback on your setup will be very helpful. I have on order a small air pump (rena air 100l) and a 6" block but after seeing your thread this will probably change.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 25, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Just skimed through... but will be back to read the whole thing as I try to upload some new pix... looking good though
> 
> "subscribed"
> _________________
> ...



Thanks!
I gotta say... Your set up is very cool!
I like your no-nonsense approach.
Kudos to You!!!




AGSteve said:


> I found your theory with the air stones intriguing. I am right at the start of sourcing all my components so any feedback on your setup will be very helpful. I have on order a small air pump (rena air 100l) and a 6" block but after seeing your thread this will probably change.



Yeah Man! It's all theory, you know... no guarantees...
I am trying and have a feeling I will succeed, mostly because I am not looking for large quantities. If I get 7 grams per plant I will be stoked!
Good luck to you and thanks for the post!


Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can get an ounce per plant . (dry) I do .. Ive found with these units .you have  to let them flower longer .. If it is a 8-10 week strain .. let them go 2 weeks longer .. Ive been using one for awhile . with no hassle. Also forget about the ""Fill to here"" thing ... Fill the res to the brim.. Because they will drink 30-40 oz of water a day .. Good luck


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah Man! It's all theory, you know... no guarantees...
> I am trying and have a feeling I will succeed, mostly because I am not looking for large quantities. If I get 7 grams per plant I will be stoked!
> Good luck to you and thanks for the post!
> 
> ...


Cool, I have a few theories/ideas on how to max the potential of using the AG myself. My kit is on order but hope to have by end of week but I've already started a journal with my proposed setup and ideas. let me know what you reckon on some of my wacky ideas.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/102833-noob-grower-using-aerogarden-custom.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 25, 2008)

Another Update... I thought it was in order since there have been some definite rooting action...

I added one of the "pills" that came with the Aerogarden, and it has actually helped stabilize the PH.
My tap water is very high ph, and even after bringing it down, I would test it later to find it creeping back up... not since I added one of the germination "pills".

I also solved both my temperatures problems by adding a fan.
A bit big for my taste, but it was the fan available, and now I have no trouble keeping my water at 58F/14c and the airspace for the roots at 65F/18c.

The air around the plants is around 65F/18c and they seem to like it.

So far I can tell one of the new clones is developing roots.
I can also tell that the rooted clones are doing well and one of them has doubled the root size.

I did some major pruning and got rid of pretty much every large leaf I could find. They were not the healthiest leaves anyways...
There is plenty of new growth and other smaller leafs.
The big ones were pretty much a drain on the little "rootlings".

They all seem very happy and I will induce flowering as soon as I have definite roots an all of them, or it becomes obvious it is not taking...

I am hoping all this will happen in 3 days at the most... if not I may just switch them anyway and see what happens.

Well, hope you enjoy the pictures...

Till next time...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

the aerogarden nutes have a buffer in them .. you cant change the ph .....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You can get an ounce per plant . (dry) I do .. Ive found with these units .you have to let them flower longer .. If it is a 8-10 week strain .. let them go 2 weeks longer .. Ive been using one for awhile . with no hassle. Also forget about the ""Fill to here"" thing ... Fill the res to the brim.. Because they will drink 30-40 oz of water a day .. Good luck



WOW!

That is real good!!!

I really don't want that much though... I know, it's weird...

I figure I can keep my clones really small, on or two branches, and about 4 inches high...

I am hoping to NEVER have to raise the light hood to the top... 
If I do, I need to flower smaller clones... but I think I got it right...

15 inch (at harvest) clones with one or two buds...
7 clones on each garden...
3 gardens 2 weeks apart...

That is all I need... and I hope not to exceed that...

Thanks for the advice!
It's in my notes...




korvette1977 said:


> the aerogarden nutes have a buffer in them .. you cant change the ph .....


Since I added the pill to my ph'd water, the ph has not fluctuated and is at a constant 5.8...

Thanks again for the info!

Gypsy...


----------



## Richness69 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your whole "bubble popping" theory sounds good on paper but you have to realize that in a couple of weeks the roots will be completely submerged. You're wasting your time and money on the extra air stones. Like Korvette said, one is plenty. 
Don't start over-analyzing everything, the Aerogarden is pretty much a no brainer ( from my experiences anyway). My first grow I used the nute tabs that came with the AG (they're Ph buffered) and everything came out just fine. My second time I used Fox Farm hydro nutes. They kick ass. Good luck and most of all-- puff one and R e l a x....


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey gypsy I just read the thread... and I like they way explain things and good pics too...

Keep on experimenting... it's the best way to learn of what works and what doesn't.... I'm sure many of us here have run into the same problems you are and will be.. so we will give you advice as things move on... don't take it the wrong way... and you don't have to follow it... I've been giving good advice, but continue with my experimenting just to see it all for my self.

I agree with getting more stones and a bigger pump... one of those with 2 air outlets... and at least 8 mini stones.... Though I like that you are using green tubing... I've been looking for it, but was not able to find it... were did you find yours?.... by the way.. if anybody is wondering why green tubing is better... it's cuz it filters out the beneficial light that algae needs to grow... Green tubing prevents algae.

oh and one last thing.... don't forget to have fun with it!

welcome to the.... MICRO REVOLUTION!! =]
_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Rich!
I appreciate the advice!
I hear you and the others... but it cost me an extra 2 minutes and $4 to do what I did...I see no big loss there... 

I do see your point, but... I still want bubbles all over my roots, in or out of the water... I guess I just like bubbles... hahahaha!!!

As for relaxed... you gotta realize that I am sitting in a room with my broken ass leg... 30 screws, plates and all the shit that goes with it...

I am pretty relaxed, but I am in a big city, away from all my friends, doing painful physical therapy 30 hours a week...

So I post every little development, not only because I am watching, but because all my friends back home get to see it...

That is all, just too much time in my hands...

Well, later...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Zen!

I bought the tubing at a PETCO pet store, in the fresh water aquarium aisle.
Nice info on the tubing... I didn't know... I had the choice of clear plastic or green silicone, I opted for the silicone...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, since almost all of my new clones are healthy and showing signs of roots, I decided to switch them.

They spent their first night in the dark.

I am on my way out the door to buy a 35watt HPS bulb and ballast ($60) to complement the Aerogarden.

I am hoping my fan is big enough to keep the heat down.

I will post some pictures when I get back...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 26, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Well, since almost all of my new clones are healthy and showing signs of roots, I decided to switch them.
> 
> They spent their first night in the dark.
> 
> ...


 
Cool. Are you doing 24hr dark period and then going 12/12? I read someone on the forum using that method and he said they always start to flower in about 3 days. Not sure if he was going from seeds or clones tho.

Do you have anything in place for odour control?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 26, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> Cool. Are you doing 24hr dark period and then going 12/12?


Hi Steve!
Welcome to my garden!
I just switched straight from 24/0 to 12/12.




AGSteve said:


> Do you have anything in place for odour control?


No not yet, but I will be using the DIY filter posted by another member (thanks ZEN!), here is the link...

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html

Well, Cheers!


 LIGHTING UPDATE 


I just got back from the lighting store with a bag full of goodies!!!

I got 3 CFLs, 9 watts, 550 lumens each, 2700k. 

I also got the 35 watt High Pressure Sodium (2025 lumens, 1900k), ballast, ignitor and a socket. 
I think the girls will like it!

After a little fumbling with the wires I got it running, though it is not a permanent instalation.

I used a 10.5" clamp light as a reflector, but I think I can get it set up a little better yet...

The temperatures have been ok, the reservoir is still at 58F/14C, but the air around the plants is now at 71F/21C. I think they will be fine!

I also made a stop at the grow shop... hehehe...

I managed to walk out of there with only one thing... BLOOM JUICE !!! 

So, later this week I will flush the tank and get a batch of nutes Ph'd for the girls...

Here are some pics of the new lights... kinda thrown together in a minute... I'll get it looking a little better...

Till next time...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Gypsy

Looking good. My AG, seeds and other stuff turned up this morning. Everything is now setup. Journal is on my sig.

Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Steve!

Well I put the ballast and the ignitor for the HPS in a box.
After being an all afternoon and evening yesterday, the ballast was warm, but deff. no too hot to handle. So I figured a cardboard box would do. I cut a few holes in it for the air to circulate and I parked it near the fan.
Not the most professional looking set up but it will work for now...

I've been watching closely, and the clone that was kept in the rockwool was not doing as well as the others. I guess the rockwool absorbs way more water than foam.

So I decided to transplant it to a foam insert that came with the AG.
It was a very delicate procedure, but I still ended up loosing some root material. I think she will recover just fine, and love the new, non-drowning set up.

I also tied some of the branches, I really don't need them getting any taller. I believe there will be some major LST (low stress training) happening in the weeks to come...

Well, hope you guys enjoy the pictures...

Gypsy...


----------



## ClarkNewbury (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome grow and thanks for the comment, I think I'm going to build that carbon filter, looks great. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ganjalova (Aug 28, 2008)

nice plants....


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 28, 2008)

My day one starts day


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2008)

Well it's raining outside and I find myself admiring my babies...

I thought I'd share...

Hope you like them...

Oh! Almost forgot to mention that I have added 1/4 Oz of BLOOM JUICE to the reservoir...

Hope they like it...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 29, 2008)

"subscribed" - thanks for the message man. cant wait to see how they turn out in the aerogarden. Always wanted to see how they worked by themselves.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 29, 2008)

This is going to be interesting =]
_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Aug 29, 2008)

looking nice


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

I spent the weekend out of town... hangin' with some buddies... hangin' some buds... trimming their harvest... and stressing a little bit, as this was the first time I left my timers by themselves... but everything is fine! 

I got home and found them happy...

The roots on the original clones have taken off... I have never seen anything like this...!!!

The one long string freaked me out!!!! It just kept coming out... getting longer and longer... Sweet!!!!

One of the clones I took from the original ones (1 of 3 clones from a clone) has not really shown much growth or root action, but there is some new foliage slowly peaking out, so it may live yet...

Well, I hope you guys enjoy the pictures...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2008)

A few shots of the weekend...

Ah! I suppose I should note that this is the same strain as I have...

I should also point out (for those not following the thread), that  *these ARE NOT pictures of the Mini Garden...* it should be obvious, but there, no fine print... this is *not* the result of an Aero Garden... 
 
 Enjoy!

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> nice plants....


Thanks Ganj!!!

Welcome!

Pull up a chair... this party is just getting started...

Gypsy...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm along for the ride man, lookin' groooovy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Man!
And Welcome to the Great Land!!!

Well guys, I made another modification to the AG...

I installed my 35 Watt HPS on the hood of the AG, centered in between the factory lights...

I am not sure if this is going to work due to heat...

The bulb is now much closer to the plants... 

So I will have to keep a close eye on things come 9 am...
I may have to raise the hood a notch, but I really hope my BIG FAN will take care of it all...

I will post some pictures of the mod when the lights come on in the morning... 

Till then...

Be Well...

Gypsy...

"Disobedience is a Virtue Necessary for Creativity." A. Einstein


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2008)

As promised... here are some shots of my CFL/HPS AeroGarden...

So far (1.5hours) the temps have not been a problem, but I did move the girls around a bit to avoid leaf burns...

And here are a few shots of the ladies too...

Gypsy...

"Few are those that see with their own eyes and feel with their own heart." A. Einstein


----------



## codemanpoop (Sep 4, 2008)

this grow is tottally awesome, ill be watching. that 35 watt hps is a good idea, where did u pickup the ballast from?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> this grow is tottally awesome, ill be watching. that 35 watt hps is a good idea, where did u pickup the ballast from?


Thanks!
And welcome, pull up a chair...we're just getting started...

As for the ballast, I picked it up along with the ignitor and bulb at a local lighting supply store...

I was a little nervous at first, because of the heat...

But it has been on and in the hood for a full 12 hour cycle and the reflector was warm, but not hot... then I added my usual BIG FAN and things settled nicely...

Later...

Gypsy...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

GypsyBush, This is an awesome write up man. I am very new to the forum, this is my very first post actually but I have been reading for weeks now. I am expecting my aerogarden anyday now. I was actually disappointed it didn't show up Tuesday or Wednesday but I think our Labor Day holiday may have slowed the mail up. I just wanted to say awesome write up, I have read this aerticle from start to finish and learned alot from your posts. I'm sure when I get started I will have plenty of querstions to post. For right now, I'm trying to get the hang of navigating around this dang forum with not much success,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool man thanks!

Best of luck to you!

Are you cloning or growing from seed?

Remember to keep it small...

Till next time...

Gypsy...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm gonna be trying the first one out from some bagseed, just for the first experiment, since I'm gonna feel like this guy>>>>  through this learning process.


----------



## dawolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like some Blueberry I use to grow.. were these plants flushed out long enough
Prolly could have used a little more light through the canopy to finish out the sides
but I'd still smoke em

As far as your A/G I don't know how much you paid for that thing but could have easily made a high quality machine yourself for roughly 50.00 50 site machine or whatever you wanted but it's your money. I would think your surely gonna have to raise the lamps cause flowering plants don't stop growing and I think you said you have heigth restraints???


BEST ONLINE GAME EVER!!!
*http://www.drugpusher.net/cgi-bin/dp.cgi?KLzWSUTt*


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> I'm gonna be trying the first one out from some bagseed, just for the first experiment, since I'm gonna feel like this guy>>>>  through this learning process.



No worries mate!
You will be fine...

The biggest mistake is worrying too much...

Just relax and take care of your babies, and in time, they will take care of you....

I am very new at this hydroponic/aeroponic scene, this is my first indoor grow...

If you have any questions, feel free to ask, but remember... there have been many before you and me, and ALL of the questions HAVE BEEN ANSWERED, you just gotta put in a little time on the search feature...

Of course there are also a number of members who will take the time and explain something you are not sure of...

Anyway, I am a big fan of keeping it small, as I am only growing for my medicine... People have different needs though...

As you can see, I do a lot of LST (Low Stress Training)...
Tying is one way to keep the vertical growth to a minimum...
But there are many others...

Well, Thanks for stopping by!!!

Gypsy...




dawolf said:


> Looks like some Blueberry I use to grow.. were these plants flushed out long enough
> Prolly could have used a little more light through the canopy to finish out the sides
> but I'd still smoke em


Hi Dawolf!!
Welcome to the Mini Garden...
Pull up a chair...It's been fun this far...
And it is likely to get more interesting....

As for the other grow, it is not mine, so I cannot answer any questions about it...
I will tell you that the grower was very happy with the results...

Now I am going to pick your brain a little, if you don't mind....

Blueberry huh?!? I did notice some "purplish" tints, but I was told if they mature anymore they turn brown, not PURPLE... Any thoughts? any pictures?

Ok, now onto flushing...
What makes you think/recognize that there was not enough flushing...?
As I said, I can't tell you how long the flush was, because I don't know...

As for the light, I agree that more light is better, and I am thinking a lot of gardens could benefit from more light...
But I do know that each 4x4 tray has it's own 600 watt HPS...
And I also know that a lot of the tops were removed to allow the bottom halves to finish ....

I thank you for your thoughts....

Ok! enough of someone else's garden...






dawolf said:


> As far as your A/G I don't know how much you paid for that thing but could have easily made a high quality machine yourself for roughly 50.00 50 site machine or whatever you wanted but it's your money. I would think your surely gonna have to raise the lamps cause flowering plants don't stop growing and I think you said you have heigth restraints???*http://www.drugpusher.net/cgi-bin/dp.cgi?KLzWSUTt*



I agree 100% that I could achieve the same thing for a third of what I paid ($150)... No question there...! 

And yes, it is my money... and it has to be earned the hard way... WORK...

With that in mind, you must realize the value beyond the plastic parts...

I, with ZERO hydro/aero knowledge, was able to go to the store and that very afternoon transplant my clones into it... 

All that with ZERO know-how...

Now that I have it... now that I have read more about indoor growing... now that I have found THIS SITE...

Now, I can go to the hardware store and have a clue... 

For experienced growers, the AG is garbage... and a lot of people laugh at them (not saying you are)...

But for someone, like me, that has little info, but really wants to leave the dirt outside... It is the perfect platform to start from....

I plan on building my own from now on... But I know a lot more today than I did then....

Ok... now for the lights and vertical space...

Yes, you are correct, I WILL have to raise the lights... Also no questions there...

I am TRYING to keep them as low as possible, and to have some horizontal growth...

I want my branches to grow to the sides... hopefully it will give better light to all bud sites... I am trying to grow my bottom nugs NEXT to my colas, not in their shade...

There is a big difference between don't want them to grow tall and can't have them grow tall...

I find myself right in the middle....
Just as much as I WANT to keep it MINI, I know that the AG is not the environment for big and tall plants.... 

I never wanted to grow full size plants in it... so it suits me...

I HOPE to not have to raise the hood very much, it would tickle me silly if I never reach the top notch on the light arm, but if I have to I will... I can even hang the hood from a chain... add more lights...

But that would NOT be mini, would it....?!?!?

I appreciate your comments!!!

Stop by any time!!!

Cheers!

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

Well ... Time for another update...

Things are well in the land of miniature plants...

The 3 original clones have just taken off...

Roots getting longer by the day... and flowers popping up all over the place up top...

Of the 4 clippings I took from the 3 original clones, only 1 is actually sprouting roots...

It is healthy and the root has punched through the foam, not following the slits at all...

The other two are still alive, but no roots to speak of really...

I did notice that the only one that rooted was the one that didn't stick out the bottom...

So I did a little bit of surgery and clipped the soft, browning stems...

I hope this is what they needed....

Well, here are a few more pictures I took today...

You know what they say... A picture is worth a thousand words...

Catch you guys later...

Gypsy...


"The monotony and solitude of a quiet life stimulates the creative mind." A. Einstein


----------



## codemanpoop (Sep 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks!
> And welcome, pull up a chair...we're just getting started...
> 
> As for the ballast, I picked it up along with the ignitor and bulb at a local lighting supply store...
> ...


 
i think that mounting that thing on there was a good idea, so how big is it all put together?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> i think that mounting that thing on there was a good idea, so how big is it all put together?



Hey Man!

Thanks!

It has gone through it's cycle with no problems, heat or otherwise...

Well, how can I explain how big it is...?

The AG itself has not changed in size at all...

I still have the lights at the lowest notch...

I do have an extra wire that runs from the socket to the ballast and ignitor... I know it is spelled igniter, but it says ignit*O*r on the side of the thing, soooo....

The ballast itself is about the size of 2 decks of cards together and the ignitor is about the same size as a 35mm film canister...

I wonder how many people remember those days... hahahaha!!! We're getting old ...!!!!! LOL...!!!

Anyway...

So I put them in a box and keep it all near the fan...

As it was pointed out elsewhere, I SHOULD NOT HAVE USED CARDBOARD... 

I agree 100%, an aluminum box is in the works...

So that was the best I could do in describing it's size...

I hope it helps...

It really wasn't a big deal to install it, though it is very ghetto with tape and all... but I will get around to a more permanent arrangement... for it and for the airstone... I could really use the 7th grow site...

I have also asked myself if the 50 watt would be too much...? heat, I mean...

I will keep experimenting...

Ah! and the ballast, socket, bulb and ignitor ran me $60, I still had to buy a power cord though... $8 at HD

I also asked the guy at the store to rig it for me, otherwise I would blow it up...

He just smiled and whipped it into shape in about 2 minutes...

Are you thinking about doing the same thing?

Well thanks for the post!!!

Gypsy...


"The environment is everything that isn't me," A. Einstein


----------



## codemanpoop (Sep 5, 2008)

i just have like no idea about ballasts n stuff..i dont even know where i would go around here...for that.. i want a pretty similiar setup


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Lighting supply store...
They got it all...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

alexdunaba said:


> wow, nice Mr. DEA. kiss-ass



I am still trying to figure this one out...

You still around Alexdunaba?

Gypsy...


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 5, 2008)

Gypse... I'm sure you are learning a lot with your little AG grow =]

You mentioned something about an aluminum box... I take it, you are going to take all you learned and making your own setup/cab?


ether way... keep us updated man.


_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Zen...

Not yet...

The aluminum box I was talking about is for the ballast on the HPS...

I have it in a cardboard box, that is both a fire and shock hazzard...

So I am making an aluminum one...

That is all...

My grow is actually in my hotel room... I am in the big city for medical reasons... been here for a while...

But when I do get back home, I plan on having 3 more units (home built) and stagger them 2 weeks apart...

I will also have a mother and 7 clone unit to feed the flowering units...

Believe me Zen, this is just the beginning...

I am still planning on playing with the root coil idea, maybe 2 inch pvc, heated and formed...?

A water pump feeding water directly to the top pf the coil, where the roots go in ...

You could have a 6 foot long root system in a 5 gallon bucket... 

Anyway... just wanted to clarify that I am not changing my set up for now... Not until I get home anyway... and that will be after harvest...

Thanks for stopping by!

Your garden looks amazing!!!

Go Bling LST!!!

I need to find some of those small paper clips... LOL...

Take care and Be Well... Zen Style... LOL...

Gypsy...


"Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves." A. Einstein


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 5, 2008)

Micro AG grow in your hotel room...... Wow... "The grow that travels with you".. I'm loving the concept! You may be on to something more then you think there Gypsy!

I can't wait to see what you come up with when you get home.. take care Gypsy.

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## rictor (Sep 5, 2008)

great testing. 
cant wait to see the product and what ever else u have in store. 
=)

+rep


----------



## Incognitto (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey man, 

I was pretty skeptical when i saw someone wanting to use an aerogarden for weed.... root development looks awesome... when are you gonna start flowering? Im excited to see the results!


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 5, 2008)

Search aerogarden in the search bar, I have seen some pretty impressive results from that little thing, there are a few threads going with some gtreat pics in them. Gypsy got it goiing on though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...!!! I am just learning...

Today is the 10th day of flowering...

Thanks for posting...!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 5, 2008)

How long will you flower for Gypsy ???


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

They will be under the 12/12 regime until they are ready to be harvested...

8 to 12 weeks total... I imagine...

I have never harvested by number of days...

Where I grew up, we used to just throw hand fulls of seed in a field...

When they were ready they were ready...

And though this is an indoor grow, I will go by the same rule, and let the plants tell me when they are ready....

Gypsy...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 5, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> They will be under the 12/12 regime until they are ready to be harvested...
> 
> 8 to 12 weeks total... I imagine...
> 
> ...


lmao @ Gypsy. That's the way to talk with nature bro.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, not really much to report ...

Roots are still growing...

The rootless clones are still rootless, although one keeps growing and the other is just holding... barely, but holding...

I most certainly do not have a smell issue by any stretch of the imagination...

With that being said, when I turn my BIG ASS FAN off, and stick my head near them, the scent is inebriating...

Sweet, almost like ripe mangos... I am sooooo stoked!!!

I know there is still along ways to go, but I am going to savor each moment, each smell... as if it were the sole purpose of the grow...

Indeed medicine for Body, Mind & Soul...

Stay in Peace Brothers...

Gypsy...

"Someone said that an Old Rasta told them something...
The Old Rasta said... Everything ends well, everything... so if something is not well now, it is because it has not reached the end yet."" - The Dude that lived next to the Old Rasta in the Mountains of Brazil.


----------



## sllik (Sep 5, 2008)

awsome thx for the ideas im receiving my AG Monday but im trying to germinate my Indica seeds (3 of them) but its taking ages im using the paper and ziploc technique.

Caint wait to start !


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

sllik said:


> Caint wait to start !


Cool!!!
Welcome!!!

Make sure you you start a journal and put it on your signature...

Good Luck!!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## dawolf (Sep 6, 2008)

The FIM technique will make your plants bushy rather than tall. Basically pinching or cutting the top in which the hormones will concentrate towards lower branches and be more squatty. As far as the AG system, I wasn't picking at you about it I was just curious...I myself checked it out when it first came out but I have always grown soil and just recently went into hydro/aero and just reverse engineered a system I saw at the hydro store
along with a cloner and just last week built an actual fogger for the cloner. Real fog/mist. Just a transducer/nebulizer whatever, like the ones that people have in there landscaping ponds that make fog/mist for looks.


CHECK THIS GAME OUT!!!
*http://www.drugpusher.net/cgi-bin/dp.cgi?KLzWSUTt*




GypsyBush said:


> No worries mate!
> You will be fine...
> 
> The biggest mistake is worrying too much...
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

dawolf said:


> As far as the AG system, I wasn't picking at you about it I was just curious...I myself checked it out when it first came out but I have always grown soil and just recently went into hydro/aero and just reverse engineered a system I saw at the hydro store


Oh! I knew that Brother!!! No worries...!!!

I know what you mean, I went the easy way...
Mostly because of lack of knowledge but also for not being able to roam HD or WM because of my broken ass leg...

Next units will be home built...

Well, thanks for stopping by again...!!!

Cheers!

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Look what I just found...

Timing of Light and Pump Cycles

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Gypsy,,, Once the roots make it to the water it does not matter if the pump is on or not ... FYI


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Korvette!
I know... but not all my plants are touching the water yet, and my pump quit overnight...

So I was browsing their website for a troubleshooting guide and saw it... for the first time... it's just nice to know...

As for my pump, after reading the website and removing the res., I found corrosion on the contacts...
Cleaned them up and she's running like a champ again...

Good deal...!!!

Thanks for stopping by...!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem .. I had to replace mine .. They sent me a new one right away ..


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Man, guys.......... I"M FRICKING PISSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been IMPATIENTLY waiting for my aerogarden to get here to me and FINALLY it gets here today, and the damn thing is NOT the model that it was listed as (YES, it was an ebay purchase). The dumb ass chick had it listed as a PRO 100 model and when I took it out the box today, it is the OLD CLASSIC model. I'm so pissed I don't know what to do. Sorry, just had to vent to someone other than the wife,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Man, guys.......... I"M FRICKING PISSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been IMPATIENTLY waiting for my aerogarden to get here to me and FINALLY it gets here today, and the damn thing is NOT the model that it was listed as (YES, it was an ebay purchase). The dumb ass chick had it listed as a PRO 100 model and when I took it out the box today, it is the OLD CLASSIC model. I'm so pissed I don't know what to do. Sorry, just had to vent to someone other than the wife,lol.


Man... I hate that...

Well, if you feel confident enough to send it back to this person, and think you will get the right one... and you don't mind the wait... send it back...

But if you can get a refund on the difference... I would just keep it and save the hassle and waiting...

Either way, you will have to add lights...

So I guess the question really is... Are you patient enough to wait...???

Best of luck on your decision...

Oh! and no need to apologize...

My garden is an open space to all that can maintain respect... regardless of what we are actually talking about... Vent anytime...!!!>

Cheers... 
Gypsy...


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 6, 2008)

whats the lodgic behind aeroponic i dont get it but the system looks simple to build


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

LOL, thanks Gypsy. I'm more mad that it was MIS-REPRESENTED than the fact that I got the classic model. I DO really want the pro version, it has so many more options available for the light/pump cycles, it even has a SUPER GROW mode to keep the lights on 24/7. I just want what I paid for, that's all. And NO, I'm not a patient person,lol, which is not a good thing with this hobby.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> whats the lodgic behind aeroponic i dont get it but the system looks simple to build


One of the points (there are many) is that the plants can use the energy it would normally use to PUSH through the soil, to grow faster...

Same results in the end... just a little speedier if you do it right...

They are easy to build, I only bought the AG as a platform for learning...

From mow on I can build my own units...

Welcome to my garden...

Thanks for stopping by!!!



Dirtbmw20 said:


> LOL, thanks Gypsy. I'm more mad that it was MIS-REPRESENTED than the fact that I got the classic model. I DO really want the pro version, it has so many more options available for the light/pump cycles, it even has a SUPER GROW mode to keep the lights on 24/7. I just want what I paid for, that's all. And NO, I'm not a patient person,lol, which is not a good thing with this hobby.


Misrep. sucks...!!!!

Well, you can always use a Figure 8 cord with a cheap timer... that way you have the 24/0 and the 12/12 or any other combination you might want...

I keep my pump on most of the time....

Every once in a couple of days I switch it off for a few hours, hoping that the roots not touching the water yet will reach for it....

Soooo... other than the lights, there really isn't much of an advantage... for MY purposes anyway....

You will probably end up modifying your lights anyway...

I would try to get a refund for the difference in price...

In my world, a lot of times I use cash to save me a headache...

I just don't have the time to be stressing about the little shit...

My state of mind is worth a LOT to me... and I wouldn't let anyone or even 50 bucks to make my day a bad one...

Just my 2 cents...

Ah! Don't forget the airstone... it makes a difference...

Probably saved the 3 plants that are not in the water yet, when my pump failed yesterday...

Even with the water pump off for many hours, the bubbles popping on the surface of the water kept the sponges wet...

Well take care.. and try to relax...

Did you read about what the Old Rasta said???

Your situation is just not over yet... 

"Don't worry, 'cause every little thing ... is gonna be all right...!!!" - Some guy named Bob...

Well listen to Bob, light a spliff and take a lift...

Best of Luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks again Gypsy. I only paid $61.00 for the thing so if she wants to give me a "partial" refund then I may just keep this one. I am in the process of setting up a closet to do my actual grow, I had planned on starting some bagseed in the aero and vegging them then moving them to my closet, the whole time they are vegging I will be finishing up the closet for them to flower in, keep in mind I have started NOTHING yet, not even germinated any seeds yet. 

I USE to be into aquariums heavily, still got alot of my pumps and I probally got 5-7 air pumps left over so I got the air pump and air stone covered. Thanks again.




GypsyBush said:


> One of the points (there are many) is that the plants can use the energy it would normally use to PUSH through the soil, to grow faster...
> 
> Same results in the end... just a little speedier if you do it right...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Thanks again.


Yup Yup Anytime...!!!!

And at that price, I would just keep the thing... even for the classic, $61 is a steal...

I wouldn't even bother man... you're just gonna get pissed at some "internautic" scammer... and probably with no result...

Cut your losses and move on... and at this point your loss seems like a profit to me.... 

I paid $150 2 weeks ago for my classic....

So for what you paid, you could add the CFLs and the HPS that I did and still come out cheaper than what I paid for my plain jane unit....

Just my thought though....

Take care...

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

My Pro 200 was a gift and It cost $199.00 .. $61 for a plain one is a good deal... 
All you need to do is get the deluxe upgrade ($99) for the better hood and 4' arm


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yea I know korvette, I'm just more disappointed and aggrevated at the "situation" than I am with what I got. The lady had plenty & great feedback (280 @ 100%) so I didn't anticipate this problem. I am a big ebayer, have been doing it for about 8 years now and it's also my full time position at work (what a job,lol) so I have great experience and great experiences with ebay, and I don't feel like she TRIED to scam me, I just feel like she didn't take much effort to get her listing correct. Other than that, the thing works perfect, it is already up and running, empty, but it's running. I'm going and to talk to Bob like Gypsy suggested. 



korvette1977 said:


> My Pro 200 was a gift and It cost $199.00 .. $61 for a plain one is a good deal...
> All you need to do is get the deluxe upgrade ($99) for the better hood and 4' arm


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Soooo... After learning (from Al B Fuct) that my roots have some rot in them...

We both suspect that the rockwool material I couldn't remove from the roots was the culprit, it just absorbs waay too much water for the AG pump settings and never dries....

This will cause both oxygen starvation (drowning) and create an environment that allows "nasties" to grow...

Keeping all this in mind...
And the fact that all my buddies root clones in rockwool...

I decided to take the littlest girl, the 2 inch one, and transplant her to a "wick" type cloner...

That way, when the time comes, I may (will, if it takes roots) take my own clones from her... Turning the runt into the Mom... hehehe...

I didn't take pictures of the process... but it is stupid simple...

The thread I saw describing the method, used perlite as a medium... and thin rope for a wick...

I am going without the media...

I used my old shoelaces, (after a thorough wash) as a wick and I just fit the stem inside one of the strands of lace.... (most cotton shoelaces are actually a tube)...

I hope the pictures illustrate better what I couldn't do very well with words...

That is all for this...

I will be taking some new pictures of the Garden a little later....

Till then ...

Be Well ...

Gyspsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Yea I know korvette, I'm just more disappointed and aggrevated at the "situation" than I am with what I got. The lady had plenty & great feedback (280 @ 100%) so I didn't anticipate this problem. I am a big ebayer, have been doing it for about 8 years now and it's also my full time position at work (what a job,lol) so I have great experience and great experiences with ebay, and I don't feel like she TRIED to scam me, I just feel like she didn't take much effort to get her listing correct. Other than that, the thing works perfect, it is already up and running, empty, but it's running. I'm going and to talk to Bob like Gypsy suggested.



cool Im blazing with bob too .... My plants are in flower now .. I just switched them .. Lets pray for at least two girls ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> So for what you paid, you could add the CFLs and the HPS that I did and still come out cheaper than what I paid for my plain jane unit....


With that being said... I must say that I am THINKING about switching the whole lighting system to a 250 Watt HPS inside of a cool tube reflector...

I really want my plants to stay short, but I also want them to have FAT and DENSE nugs... and from what I see, that will be the way to go...

I could add more little HPS lights, but I will end up spending the same money...

One Bulb, All the Plants happy... 

Yeah! I am thinking really hard...

You guys will be the first to know when I make my decision...

Well, I gotta go visit Bob too... *"**One L**VE..."*

L8tr...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> cool Im blazing with bob too .... My plants are in flower now .. I just switched them .. Lets pray for at least two girls ..



Cool Mon...
Jah Bless...

You baby girls soon come...

Ras Tafari...!!!!

"I love to smoke Marijuana...
It give me a deep Meditation...
It keep me notty dreads locks jumpin'...
Marijuaaaaana... I love it with my heart and soul...
It give me a deep Meditation...
It keep me notty dreads locks swinging...
So I won't stop smooooking it...
I love to smoke Marijuana...
I love it with my heart and soul..." - Linval Thompson

Wish I could play the song for you guys... I love it with my heart and soul...

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Cool Mon...
> Jah Bless...
> 
> You baby girls soon come...
> ...



Hey Gypsy ,, You know Nickfury is HUGE into reggae He is a member here .. He Loves it ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll have to look him up...!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I'll have to look him up...!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



If you float through the "picture of yourself " thread twards the end maybe a few pages back he posted some pics of him with a big reggae star dont know the name off hand ..


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 7, 2008)

wow gypsy... great... EVERYTHING!!! looks awesome!! 

Glad you heard what I was going to tell you from Al B... 

hope it all works out!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If you float through the "picture of yourself " thread twards the end maybe a few pages back he posted some pics of him with a big reggae star dont know the name off hand ..


I didn't find him yet, but I did see... you know who...!!!
Cool, man...

Hey I see you here and there always helping folks... That's cool man... 
It inspires a lot of people to not give up and keep trying...

Kudos...



jordann9e said:


> wow gypsy... great... EVERYTHING!!! looks awesome!!
> 
> Glad you heard what I was going to tell you from Al B...
> 
> hope it all works out!!!


Welcome to my Garden Jordan...

Thanks for the post...

Yeah ... the root rot... I am 99% sure the the rockwool is the culprit...
What do you think...?

I tried my best to remove as much of it as possible without hurting the roots... so, when I was pulling out root material every time I got some rockwool, I stopped...

But the plants are growing and healthy, I also have some very healthy new roots that are white and vibrant and growing like it's going out of style...

So they are deff. on the upswing, but I will keep treating them as Al B Fuct recommended, I really don't want it to spread...

My reservoir usually stays between 55F and 65F and the plants are about 10F warmer... also, there is NO light reaching the reservoir, so I believe with a little care and love, they will be all right...

Anyways... pull up a chair we're gonna be here a while...

...

Gypsy...



"If you are out to describe the truth, leave the elegance to the tailor." A. Einstein


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool, your rez temps are cool, how often do you change out the water? you give the rez a good cleaning? i also remember that some hydrogen peroxide will help clear it up. . i'll keep watching from the sidelines!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

I never change my res ..It shocks the plants and slows down growth...


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm only a day off a week into veg but i don't think i will be changing the rez water, just keep topping it up with water and nutes like korvette says.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> i'm only a day off a week into veg but i don't think i will be changing the rez water, just keep topping it up with water and nutes like korvette says.



Ive never changed mine while growing ... Only after a grow ...and before a new one .. There is no need for the stress on the plant ..


I fill my res to the brim..


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive never changed mine while growing ... Only after a grow ...and before a new one .. There is no need for the stress on the plant ..
> 
> 
> I fill my res to the brim..


i filled mine to the brim after i saw you mention it, in your journal i think, i've already had to refill with 1.5l after 6 days from planting the rootlings.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> i filled mine to the brim after i saw you mention it, in your journal i think, i've already had to refill with 1.5l after 6 days from planting the rootlings.




My plants are drinking 32 oz of water a day ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Guys!

Sorry for the hiatus....I was gone for a few days...

But I am back, and I will be posting an update a little later...

A little more light...

And, I removed the "brackets" from the AG...

I always thought that the 2 spots directly above it were sorta useless, because the roots would just tangle...

But after reading their website, I just yanked the suckers out, leaving no better or worse spots, in that aspect...

Anyone else remove them?

Well, I'll be back in a bit with some new pictures....

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 10, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Sorry for the hiatus....I was gone for a few days...
> 
> ...


do you mean those two bars that run front to back in the rez?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> do you mean those two bars that run front to back in the rez?


Yes!
Those are the ones...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, here we go again...

First, I should say that I was very impressed with that ridiculous "cloner" I made...

I mean, the plastic bottle and shoe laces...

In just the 3 days that I was gone, roots sprouted out... I am impressed...
It works... I kept the thing in the bathroom, next to the floorboard heater and left the light (very weak 1 bulb at the ceiling) on 24/0...

Since then, I also sprouted some bagseeds, so it was time to get to the store and experiment some more...

So, another air pump, few more airstones, some more tubing, tupperware containers, ...etc...etc...

I made two units with 4 grow sites each, using foam from a pillow to support the seeds/plants in the media-less environment... much like the AG does...

Four 23 watt/2700k, on a 24/0 schedule, are helping the following...

My 2" clone/future Mother... (yes, that is 2 INCHES)

Three bag seedlings that have split the case...

Peppermint seeds...

Chive seeds...

Tomato seeds...

Arrugula seeds...

It is all in the name of fun and learning, and I am having a BLAST...!!!!

So yeah... Hell yeah...!!! 

On the other front... There are not many changes in the AG, the roots just keep growing... strong and healthy white roots...

I was amazed to see that where there was one strand of root, now there are 4 and they are all about the same length...

It's AWESOME to be able to watch root development like this...
What a learning tool...!!!

So it looks like the plant sends a probe... if it finds what it is looking for, than it sends more root strands that way... I think ants do that too... 

The 3 original clones are getting bushy and look very vibrant...

Of the 3 others...

One looks about DEAD, but it still has green and is asking for me to let it fight... 

Two is holding steady... but not much action either way...

3 is doing good, but I think in the future I will let the roots develop more before going to flower, it deff. could have used it in this phase... I expect the yield on these plant to be zero to insignificant... but they may surprise me yet...

Here are some pictures...

See everyone after a while...

Gypsy...



"Information is not Knowledge." - A. Einstein


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 10, 2008)

I like that =]






_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> I like that =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Thanks... :O:

Does this look familiar...?!?!?!?



Wolfman Zen said:


> Just doing my part as an active member of the MICRO REVOLUTION =]
> 
> Went down to my local Walmart and picked up a few items..
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha!!!!

Thanks Bro..!!!!

Gypsy...



"Make everything as simple as possible, but not simpler." - A. Einstein


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 10, 2008)

They sure is some sexay ladies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Man...

They sure are pretty...

Well, not much change... I will post some pictures of the clones in the morning...

The smallest cutting, soon to be the mother, has taken roots but has not shown any growth yet...

As for the seedlings, 2 of them are hatched and growing, the third is taking it's time, but is already peaking out too...

Well, see you guys in the AM...

Gypsy...


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 13, 2008)

i just hit my screen cuase of ur avatar bush.hahaha


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 13, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> i just hit my screen cuase of ur avatar bush.hahaha


Shit happens... hahaha... 

Hey do you know pptmstr?

He's in your neck of the woods.... I know... long shot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 13, 2008)

OK! Time to spend some more time in the garden....





Tinny little buds, that will grow up to become someone's inspiration...

As you can see, the ladies are behaving well and look very pretty...LOL


























Yeah... You can see the results of my torture, branches that grow down and then back up






One of the cuttings from the clones, I never did let them get enough root before I started nuting and 12/12... I expect 2 of 3 to survive with minimal to insignificant yield... and that is when I was expecting 7 grams from each plant... so I do mean NOTHING from these girls... we'll see...






The roots keep growing and filling in... 






Smells sooooo sweeet...!!!!!






Little bursts of goodness...






Strong Roots, unlike the Gypsy...



















"See..?!? I can hold the whole World with my two branches..."






























































This picture is just soooooo green...!!! Gotta Love It....!!!


Well, what can I say...???

This is an awesome experience...

I am having fun...

So... you guys out there... have a blast and Bless Up...!!!!

Gypsy...:


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, you guys are going to laugh ...
I went to HD and walked away with some extra lights...

So, at 9 am, when it is time for my girls to wake up, they are going to be basking under...

One  35 watt HPS, two  70 watt HPS, one  100 watt MH and however many CFLs  I can manage to stuff in there...
That will total 275 watts in HIDs alone...





Niiice...













I also came across a very small aquarium at a garage sale...
$3 and both the light and air pump work... 













I have put all of the seedlings in there with some PH'd water...





A little crowded, one might say...





It gets nice and steamy in there, but I need to put a better light on it...





I love watching the roots form...









We'll see what happens...
I love experimenting...

Gypsy...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like you like playing with your plants ,,, its cool.. good luck with them.. I just updated my aerogarden pics . check my sig and go to the last page


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 14, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Shit happens... hahaha...
> 
> Hey do you know pptmstr?
> 
> He's in your neck of the woods.... I know... long shot...


 


ive seen him on here i think


----------



## codemanpoop (Sep 14, 2008)

wow i havent seen that? lol..does home depot carry ballasts for 35 watt hid lights? and are they big?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 14, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> wow i havent seen that? lol..does home depot carry ballasts for 35 watt hid lights? and are they big?


Baby HPS... With my BIG ASS FAN going on low, I can have it 3 inches from my tops with no problem...

At 5 inches with no fan, the temp goes to about 86F/30C...

I am just experimenting...

The lights from HD were 70 watt HPS and 100 watt Metal Halide...

The 35 watt was purchased at a lighting supply store...

If you look back on the thread, I have pics of the ballast and ignitor...etc...

So with all 406 watts of HIDs and CFLs, BIG ASS FAN keeps temps around 70F/21C... Works for me...

Well, I'll shut up now so you can take a peek at the new pictures...

Oh Yeah! Today was just an experimental day... tomorrow I will finish "installing" all the lights... Pardon the mess...

Gypsy...


"Force always attracts men of low morality." - A. Einstein.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you have exparamented alot check out my ag page n tell me wat you think!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2008)

I have fun...
Do you have the link to your garden?
You should put it in your signature... that way people know where to go...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

gypsybush said:


> i have fun...
> Do you have the link to your garden?
> You should put it in your signature... That way people know where to go...
> 
> ...


 how do i do that man??? Cuz i got a ag page


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2008)

Go to MY ROLLITUP on the top left... from there, edit your sig...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2008)

I feel I have neglected this thread...

I am sorry... I have so many other projects going now...

But.. here I am ....

It is kinda hard to keep the different projects separate anymore...

The *The Alpha Beta Project - A Miniature Aquaponic Farm *has become the main seed germinator, both for food and Cannabis... and a clone hospital/rooter...

The miniature DWC is holding 3 bagseedlings, along with the clone to be kept as a mother and lots of food plants...

The AG has lost 2 residents... one just dried up... and the other has been split in 2 and are an attempt rescue at the water farm...

The 3 original clones have taken off, I don't even like to pull them out anymore, it seems the roots suffer every time now...

The buds are filling in and I think they love the new lights...

One of my cuttings did survive the AG drowning and roots have taken off, she will live, though I expect very small yield...

Well, picture time...





























































Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2008)

And some more...

Enjoy...




















































Gypsy...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 21, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


>


I know which one I enjoy most...


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Sep 21, 2008)

This is, by far, one of the most detailed journals I've ever seen on a forum. Your enthusiasm to keep us informed about the different things you try along the way has kept me reading from the very first post of this thread until the last. I just want to thank you for sharing your grow with us and the pics keep this thing fun!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 21, 2008)

NICE LOOKING DANK BRA CHECK OUT MY NU JUG!!https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111726-perfect-nugg-joint-holder-pics.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I know which one I enjoy most...


I figured you would... Thanks again...



NuteGreenwitch said:


> This is, by far, one of the most detailed journals I've ever seen on a forum. Your enthusiasm to keep us informed about the different things you try along the way has kept me reading from the very first post of this thread until the last. I just want to thank you for sharing your grow with us and the pics keep this thing fun!


Thanks... that's what I get for being stuck in a hotel room for 7 months... yeah...!!!

Another journal to read back to back is...

Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker






DA DANK DAWSON said:


> NICE LOOKING DANK BRA CHECK OUT MY NU JUG!!https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111726-perfect-nugg-joint-holder-pics.html


Sweet man...!!! Thanks...!!!

To all that visit my garden...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2008)

So I thought it would be interesting to do a quick comparison... 

The first picture is the clone on 09-06-08...
The 2nd picture is the same clone today... 













Not bad for 15 days I guess...

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

NCE ONE BRA


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks...!!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 22, 2008)

alright gypsy, im jumpin onboard, i hope im not too late..
i briefly went threw some of this thread but will spark one up tonight and get a little more informed with everything you have going on here....but shit looks good man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> alright gypsy, im jumpin onboard, i hope im not too late..
> i briefly went threw some of this thread but will spark one up tonight and get a little more informed with everything you have going on here....but shit looks good man.



Hey JG! How's it hanging...?

Welcome to my garden... and you are what people in Hollywood call "fashionably late"...LOL...

You have showed up at day 27 of flowering... so you are right on time for best of it... hehehe!!!

Pull up a chair, go grab your stash... the bonfire is raging and we're gonna be here a while still...

...and while you are here, take a peek at our nursery over at the water farm... it's just next door...
The Alpha Beta Project - A Miniature Aquaponic Farm

Well, catch you later... I have an update to make... 

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

*Today is the 27th day of Flowering*​
So I thought I'd post some pictures ...

Cleaned out the res... fresh PH'd & nuted water... 

And a new white top... made of plastic I found at a friends workshop...

Well, I'll just be quiet... you take a look....






























































Well, there they are... 

Hope you enjoyed that...

Gypsy...



"All religion, art and science are branches of the same tree." - A. Einstein


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Sep 22, 2008)

Shit looks good gypsy like all the different experiments u got goin... Hows alpha beta doin??


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuck ya bro you got a nice lil set up


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Shit looks good gypsy like all the different experiments u got goin... Hows alpha beta doin??


Thanx Dog!!! I appreciate it...

Alpha Beta is doing good... he loves showing off and puffing up for Beta Beta... and since both Bamboo shrimp are still alive, I named them Bam & Boo... I love getting ripped and watching them...



DA DANK DAWSON said:


> Fuck ya bro you got a nice lil set up


Thanks Man... it seems to be working... !


Gypsy


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Sep 22, 2008)

Bam and Boo... LoL LoL... Well check my thread gypsy i ended up with 3 out of 5 females.. And they just started budding over a week ago.. But man those ideas u have are nice.. I thought about putting feeder fish in my AG but bought a fish tank with a pump and just steal water out of their every 2 days.. Well how far along are u and they are clones right?? How tall do they end up growing.. This is so interestin I love it rep up for this shit!!! Come on guys and gals gypsy definitely deserves a rep + for this!!!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 22, 2008)

Bam and Boo... hahahaha


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Bam and Boo... LoL LoL... Well check my thread gypsy i ended up with 3 out of 5 females.. And they just started budding over a week ago.. But man those ideas u have are nice.. I thought about putting feeder fish in my AG but bought a fish tank with a pump and just steal water out of their every 2 days.. Well how far along are u and they are clones right?? How tall do they end up growing.. This is so interestin I love it rep up for this shit!!! Come on guys and gals gypsy definitely deserves a rep + for this!!!


Thanks again Dog...

3 out of 5 is not bad... I'll be by after a bit...

Well, aquaponics is very different from hydro... dropping some fish in your AG would probably just kill them...

If you want to talk more about this stuff, come on over to the water farm with some time and we'll talk about some of the stuff I've been learning...

And yes, these plants were started from clones...

Today is the 27th day of flowering...

Well, if I had just let them go, they would surely be 3 to 4 times their size...

But I tortured them into growing down, and then around, in a spiral around itself...

I am hoping to keep them under 10 inches, which so far seems highly achievable, seeing as they are only 3 to 4 inches now...

Thanks for the rep... you enjoying my garden, and maybe being inspired by an idea, is worth more than a status on the computer... thanks though...

Hope to see you over at the water farm later...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Bam and Boo... LoL LoL...





SocataSmoker said:


> Bam and Boo... hahahaha


Bam & Boo hihihi!!!

That's some good shit...!!!

sofa king funny ... lol




Gypsy...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn right sucka foo'!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a quick question, if you were going to almost completely redo the aerogarden...why didnt you just buy a tupperware bin, an air pump, and a few airstones along with a couple cfl's. Not saying the aerogarden isnt going to work but I bet youd get better results with a simple tupperware bin and air stones. Also youd save half your money and I bet it wouldnt take any longer to build than the mods to the aerogarden took.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Just a quick question, if you were going to almost completely redo the aerogarden...why didnt you just buy a tupperware bin, an air pump, and a few airstones along with a couple cfl's. Not saying the aerogarden isnt going to work but I bet youd get better results with a simple tupperware bin and air stones. Also youd save half your money and I bet it wouldnt take any longer to build than the mods to the aerogarden took.


I totally understand where you are coming from with this question... and I agree with the general thought that you can do the same or better, cheaper and just as easy as the Aerogarden...

But with all that in mind, I would like to share a different perspective on the subject....

In my case it was 99% convenience... I have made several trips to the operating room this year, treating an extreme leg fracture, and walking down the isles of HD or WM looking for stuff... even with their little cart was an impossibility...

I sent a cab driver with money over to the feed store nearby my hotel, and he came back with it... no way I could have given him a list to WM...

On top of that, it wasn't until I started with the Aerogarden that some of the "magik" disappeared... I have grown before, outdoors, in big fields, but hydroponics... AEROPONICS... that's like...scientific, futuristic, geek stuff...

I knew ZERO about it, and that same afternoon I had my clones "installed" and as happy as they are today...

Knowing what I know today, would I do it again??? No Way!!!!

Knowing what I knew then, would I??? For sure!!!!

Why? you must be asking....

Because then I didn't know it could be done so simply... call it Ignorance...

But I didn't know and it has helped me learn soooo much, it has more than paid for itself.... would the tupperware be a better deal..? YES and it would pay for itself even sooner... but that doesn't make the AG a bad investment... just a slower one to give you returns...

If you could reach every noob and tell them to get a plastic container and airstone, I would give you props.... but since no one can... it is great that there is such a product out there, to encourage people that would otherwise not even attempt...

Is it a tool for an experienced grower? NOOOO.... it's a toy with which to learn in...

Some are fortunate to have access to more information than others...

But my AG has been an education, and there is no price on that...

I don't regret it at all...

I do tell people interested in the AG that they can do it for less money, but some insist on the "product" appearance of the AG... something they can have on their counter top without it being a plastic bin with some tape...

You know how it goes... opinions... preferences.... but I agree, no questions, you CAN HAVE THE SAME OR BETTER RESULTS FOR WAY LESS MONEY THAN THE AEROGARDEN... but there is a convenience aspect for many many users...

Uh...!?!? How's that for an answer...???

I really hope I didn't sound stand-offish or rude, that was really not what I intended... I worked out hard at physical therapy today and now I am high as kite...wooooouuuww...

Anyway... Thanks for playing...!!!

Be Well...

Gypsy...

Ps. I have added a couple of shots of my "newly overhauled" leg....
*VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED
*​


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow - here here... I couldn't have answered any better. BTW, what in God's name happened to your leg my man? That shit made me cringe! If you don't want to answer, I understand. Did something fall on that leg? I know now that no medicine could do for you what the 'erb can do for ya!

Take care and take care of that bone!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Just a...


By the way... That is some really cool shit you have on your signature...
I am going to read it ALL... lol... +rep

I really hope I didn't sound like a prick... I know I am clueless, but I would like to think that somewhere there is a method to my madness...

See you over on your side of the fence...





NuteGreenwitch said:


> ...what in God's name happened to your leg my man? That shit made me cringe!


I am sorry, I was afraid of that... wonder if I should take it down... 



NuteGreenwitch said:


> Did something fall on that leg?


Yes...! My dumb ass... I slipped on the ice, twisted my foot, and fell sitting on the leg, on top of a chunk of ice... 7 fractures in 7 different directions...

Ended up waiting, sitting on the couch without ANY medication or alcohol or ANYTHING for 14 hours...

Then I got on a small plane, in the dark, in bad weather, in -35F weather for an hour and a half to reach a village of 500 people that has a clinic...

By the time I settled down in the clinic, they had given enough morphine to kill several people, and they ended up just knocking me out for the 3 hours of traction that took to move my leg and foot back to kinda forward...

I remember the injection... and I remember breakfast the next day...

It was a very long day, you might say...

After 3 surgeries, mind boggling amounts of pain, and lots of physical therapy, I am beginning my third crutch-free week... in 7 months...



NuteGreenwitch said:


> I know now that no medicine could do for you what the 'erb can do for ya!


The government has allowed me to take some of the strongest and most addictive pharmaceuticals known to man... yet, they'll throw me in jail, even though Alaska is a medical state...

I had so much morphine pumping through me that I had to sign a paper saying that the doctor was acting as per my request... we went past the legal limit... without my signature, it would have been called ATTEMPTED MANSLAUGHTER...

So the guy was giving me enough that he had to cover his ass, and I can't have some gigglebush in my garden... THAT IS BULLSHIT!!!!

Sorry, didn't mean to rant... 
hang on...


There all better... 




NuteGreenwitch said:


> Take care and take care of that bone!


Thanks!
I will...
25 to 35 hours of phys. therapy a week...

Pain Free Walking, Here I Come!!!!

Well, take care Nut-e... (sorry, couldn't call you witch...lol)

Gypsy...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 23, 2008)

That was a perfect answer, and no you didnt come off as a prick  

I actually appreciate you taking the time to give me such a good answer. 

Damn man your leg in the last picture all cut open with the metal rod inside reminds me off the fucking terminator hahahaha. Good luck with the recovery man, I know it can be ruff.  

Oh and have fun checkin the links, hope you enjoy


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> That was a perfect answer, and no you didnt come off as a prick  ...
> I actually appreciate you taking the time to give me such a good answer.


I am glad my long answer didn't come off as rudeness ...

You asked a very valid question, in a very respectful way...

So I tried to give you the best answer I could come up with...

RESPECT = RESPECT... I wish more people would figure that out...




nowstopwhining said:


> Damn man your leg in the last picture all cut open with the metal rod inside reminds me off the fucking terminator hahahaha. Good luck with the recovery man, I know it can be ruff.


You should see it with the new LED lights.... LOL I'm just joking.... lol

Thanks... the worst of it is behind me... the wheelchair... 5 months without feeling/moving my toes... the hard drugs...the pain....

Now I am just concentrating on walking without pain and without a limp (a very strong one I might add)...

3 months of pharmaceutical-free living... 

Thanks man.... 




nowstopwhining said:


> Oh and have fun checkin the links, hope you enjoy


DUUUUUDE !!!!!

Some of the stuff I saw in your posts is just outta sight!!!!

I have much reading to in order to catch up... but I will...

I am really glad you stopped by...

Thanks again.. 

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 23, 2008)

wat da fuck did they do to you leg bra they fucked you up you gona be able to go threw air port securty wit dat! jus kidin i go a screw in my leg too


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 23, 2008)

I beep... every time... no exceptions...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm tired... so I'm just gonna put some pics up and crash...

I've changed things around a bit and plan on doing some more improvements...

but we'll talk about that tomorrow...















































































































































































Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

So Yeah... here we are... a month into flowering...

Different picture eh?!?!...


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 26, 2008)

is the first pic just before flowering? how much more flowering you gonna do?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Steve...

The first picture is before flowering.... and I only vegged for a week or so....

Probably another month or so... 8 to 12 weeks total... I imagine...

Hope that answers your questions...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everybody...

In preparation for my next grow, I have decided to switch from the concoction of lights I have now, and get ONE REAL light...

So I have ordered the 600 Watt HPS with an 8" cool tube and also on the way is a 265 CFM squirrel cage fan...











I will be able to put all 4 trays (2 weeks apart) under one light, and I believe my buds will be bigger, fatter and more evenly developed...

But enough on that... I will put this light over the AG for the last weeks of flowering, and I am sure it will help...

Finally cleared the memory stick on my camera, so I am back to taking macro shots... here's a few...

Enjoy...





























































































































































Gypsy...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 27, 2008)

Looooooooookin' good.


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 27, 2008)

very nice gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Looooooooookin' good.





AGSteve said:


> very nice gypsy.


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I do love pictures....


































































Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 29, 2008)

wow!!! lookin super, GYP!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 29, 2008)

man that first page was a lot of bong rips, geeeez im baked, this journal will be awesome


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Sep 30, 2008)

Dam gypsy how is alpha beta doin and those clones lookexcellent.. How much yield do u plan on gettin of of them.. Keep it up


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> wow!!! lookin super, GYP!!!


Thanks!!! It sure has been fun this far....



brendon420 said:


> man that first page was a lot of bong rips, geeeez im baked, this journal will be awesome


Did you actually take a bong hit for everyone...???
I put one there for every one I took as I wrote... lol...

Thanks for joining us...



xxDogTagZxx said:


> Dam gypsy how is alpha beta doin and those clones lookexcellent.. How much yield do u plan on gettin of of them.. Keep it up


Alpha Beta is doing good... as are Beta Beta, Bam and Boo (the 2 shrimp)...

Beta Beta got a little sick, and I moved all the plants to the Mini DWC trays... I am still feeding the plants with the fish water, after straining and re-PH'ing ... now everyone is happy and healthy... 

The clones are doing well, I guess, aren't they...???!?!?

I would have never guessed that the process would have been so much fun...

As for yield... everyone knows it's impossible to say... I could kill them and my yield would be zero....

But, if we choose to be optimists, and speculate that things are going to continue as they have been.... we could say that I have about an 8th (dry) in each plant right now...  and we have at least another 4 to 5 weeks.... so ...

It's hard to say man.... but whatever it turns out to be, I am sure it will be plenty to make me happy with my first indoor grow...

Thanks for reading everyone..!!!!

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

cool man. how do you tackle the obvious problems related to doing this in a hotel room? like do you have a cleaner everyday?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> cool man. how do you tackle the obvious problems related to doing this in a hotel room? like do you have a cleaner everyday?


Well Steve, as you may know, I have been in this hotel for several months now...

And with that comes an unusual amount of personal items, that would not normally be in a hotel room.... basically, at this point I am moved in to the room...

So, without much trouble at all, I convinced management that it would just be better if I did all of my own cleaning... that way, there would be no chance for any "miss-understandings"...

I make sure my curtains are shut at night so no one sees the orange glow of the HPSs...

I do get concerned at times... they do have a key to my room... but in the beginning I made the decision that I would not worry...

I have 4 plants at 3 to 5 inches high... I think I have a good chance of explaining to a judge that I am not a drug cartel... but just a medical user with justified symptoms...

And that my friend is how I have tackled the issues of growing in your hotel room... keeping it small... doing my own cleaning... and not making friends with staff, so there is no "hanging out" in my room...

Hope this explains a bit.... but I know it does not apply to 99.9999% of the growers in the world... 

L8tr...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

no thats cool gypsy. i guess that was the answer i was expecting. i was just wondering if you may of had some sort of super stealth something or other going on.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

I did have them in the nightstand for a while, and that was very stealthy...

But hen I got more lights and needed more ventilation...

I am just not too worried about it I guess... lol

Gypsy...


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Sep 30, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I did have them in the nightstand for a while, and that was very stealthy...
> 
> But hen I got more lights and needed more ventilation...
> 
> ...


thanks what do you think i should do with the two in veg until the others are done in 3 weeks


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> thanks what do you think i should do with the two in veg until the others are done in 3 weeks


Do you have the space to keep vegging them until the others are done???

Will they be too big then?

Do you have Mothers to take clones from? You could keep these as moms if you don't...

I am not sure I am answering your question, but it was so vague... can you elaborate a little more?

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 1, 2008)

nice pics bra!!! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy cow. I think I just had a pot-gasm looking at those pictures!!! Nice trichs Gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to be of service... LOL 

Seriously though... Thanks...!!!

I has been fun so far... can't wait for harvest day...

Thanks for visiting...

See ya around...

Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 1, 2008)

wow gypsy, just read through this whole thread. love the ingenuity. cant wait to see what you're yield will be! I'm currently in the construction phase of a grow myself, ill put a link in my sig when its actually up and running. GREAT grow!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> wow gypsy, just read through this whole thread. love the ingenuity. cant wait to see what you're yield will be! I'm currently in the construction phase of a grow myself, ill put a link in my sig when its actually up and running. GREAT grow!!!


WoW... that's a lot of reading... lol...

Thanks for sticking with it...

I bet you "my can't wait" is bigger than yours.... LOL.... 

It looks like there is an 8th (if it was dry) per plant now... but every time I look, they seem fatter.... Wohoooo!!!!!

You should deff. put up a link to your jounal... RIGHT NOW...!!!
Post pics of the construction.... post a lot of pics... I LOVE going back and checking out how it looked in the beginning... comparing...

DO IT.....

Well thanks... I have a great time with this grow...

Check you later...

Gypsy...


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats some of _Extended Stays_ finest!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

ROFLMAO...!!!!

Too true... Too true...

Still ROFLMAO...!!!!

That was good....

Thanks for the laugh...

Gypsy...


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 1, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Do you have the space to keep vegging them until the others are done???
> 
> Will they be too big then?
> 
> ...


well they gonna out grow the veg box for sure my problem is i only have 2 aerogardens and one is for flowering and the other is for veg both are in use now when the one in flowering is done i plan to use it for veg "ill cut three clones before i put the new ones in flower" then rotate like that well at least thats my plan


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> well they gonna out grow the veg box for sure my problem is i only have 2 aerogardens and one is for flowering and the other is for veg both are in use now when the one in flowering is done i plan to use it for veg "ill cut three clones before i put the new ones in flower" then rotate like that well at least thats my plan


Ok... I'm glad you got back to me...

I am actually gonna move this conversation over to your thread... 
Not because I mind talking about it here... This is an OPEN space... but it will make it better for me to see what you have going on, without having to go back and forth...

So... I'll see you there....

nirvana ppp/snow white arogarden...jump on in !! 

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 1, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> ROFLMAO...!!!!
> 
> Too true... Too true...
> 
> ...


I lived in a hotel once also .


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

7 months now...

Sucks doesn't it...???

Saw the Doc on Monday... he says it will be another 2 months of rehab for my leg... at least... 

The way this is going, I'll get a couple harvests of Best Western's finest... LOL...

Oh... well... 

I'll end up going home sooner or later.... LOL... already snowing there... 

Anyways...

Catch you guys later...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

So... here we are, a beautiful day in Anchorage Alaska... but a small plane *just* crashed a few blocks away...

The Cessna 206 was departing the airport when he suffered a loss of power.

Trying to get back to the airport, the plane struck a building and power lines, before coming to rest on the ground, in flames...

Both the pilot and the passenger died at the scene...

One minute of silence please, in Honor of those who have flown too high to come back...



Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 1, 2008)

Man that's sad. 
On a more positive note, Gypsy, you inspired me to start my thread. Link in sig!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool man... looking good...
I got myself a chair... right next to your grow... hahahaha!!!

Catch you later Toast...

Gypsy...


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 2, 2008)

You have done a fine job with that aerogarden my man...keep up the good work...as you can tell I dont update over here much anymore... but I do keep my eyes on a few grows...I will be watching for this harvest


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

I feel Honored...

Thanks for coming by Dude... 

Catch you later... 

Gypsy...


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Oct 2, 2008)

so how many plants total are in that little thing?
that looks sooo fucking awesome im trying to get a micro scrog from seed going here soon!!
how did you get them to stay so damn small??


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

mrXgreenthumbX said:


> so how many plants total are in that little thing?
> that looks sooo fucking awesome im trying to get a micro scrog from seed going here soon!!
> how did you get them to stay so damn small??


Thanks Mr.!!!

There are 4 plants on that little thing... 3 clones I got from down the street and 1 cutting that I took from the original ones in the beginning... (well, 1 of 4... 2 are dead and the other is re-vegging to be a mother)...

As you can see here...







There are a few budsites... and this is week 5... so I am hoping for a bit of growth still.... and maybe even some filling in... 

but I am doing this to learn about hydro/aero set-ups, not to harvest a pound... I'll have a few days worth of smoke at the most... but the lesson is invaluable...

As for keeping them small, I flowered clones that were 3 inches tall, yet mature to reproduce....

I LST'd them with thin rubber coated wire from bread packages... bringing all growth down to the "ground"... and then curving the branches around the plant...

The little nub of stem at the top of the clone is still the highest spot on the plant... all of the lower popcorn buds are getting 100% unrestricted light without having to remove leaves...

And they stayed short compact and healthy... lucky shot my friend, lucky shot.... lol...

Do you have an AG?
or are you planning something different?

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 2, 2008)

get in my bellaaah looking dank bra https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh! so I woke up this morning and decided to take a few more shots to share with you guys...

I'm sorry if I am not saying much and just posting pics, but there really isn't much to say...

The lights go on, and off... the water gets replenished... when I change the res I usually add 1/2 t 1 oz of Bloom Juice... but no other nutes...

They seem happy... overall I guess... I have a few leaves here and there that sometimes curl a bit... sometimes have dried spots on them or dry tips or something... but they are right next to healthy leaves... so I pull the dead stuff and just keep on trucking...

I am hoping the buds will fill in a bit more... this is only week 5, so... it's possible...

Hope you guys enjoy the "bud shots"... lol...\

Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good gypsy. Looks like you have the room, why didn't you let them veg a little longer?


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 3, 2008)

are u growing these using stock aero lights?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

unless I'm mistaken, he's using the aerogarden light plus some extra cfl's, plus a 150w hps.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Looks good gypsy. Looks like you have the room, why didn't you let them veg a little longer?


I have always grown full sativas out doors... throwing handfuls of seeds in a field... and coming back months later... to dozens of 10 foot plants... if no one found them first... or a stupid goat or something ate them...

With this being my first time growing indoors, I figured the best way would be to run a test model... have you ever watched "Mythbusters"????? they always do a small scale test before hand, to see what they might expect...

Also, add to that the fact that I like miniatures... rc planes...etc... so I took it as a challenge to grow a miniature garden in somewhat confined space of a room...

Remember, I do have the room, but at the same time, ALL staff have access to the keys... and I am not here 24/7... keeping it small has kept paranoia away... I doubt a judge would convict me of trafficking if I have 1 oz of buds on 5 inch plants... 
I hope that sheds a light into where I'm coming from... I'm just learning...



AEROGROWER76 said:


> are u growing these using stock aero lights?


No, I didn't think they were enough, and I still don't... despite some people's success with it... 



AsbestosToast said:


> unless I'm mistaken, he's using the aerogarden light plus some extra cfl's, plus a 150w hps.


Actually I am not...

As it is right now, I have:

1 x 100 watt MH from HD
2 x 70 Watt HPS from HD
1 x 35 Watt Hps from the electric shop
6 x 26 watt CFL 2700 k from HD

WITH THAT BEING SAID... PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING...

I have more money invested in lights, and I am burning about the same electricity as a 400 watt hps... and I am not getting the same light...

So I ordered a 600 Watt Hps and a 8" cool tube, which will be cooled by a 265 cfm cage fan...

The intent is that the next phase of testing will call for 4 trays with 4 clones each, staggered 2 weeks apart... that way I will harvest at least the same amount as this harvest every two weeks...

If that works, then I will consider moving to real size experiments...

Uh... As for the AG lights and base... hehehe.... they are being used in a different part of my experiment (check sig), but I'll post a few pics for you to see...

As for the reality of things... 

The AG has paid for itself in the education it has provided me... but I must admit to what some of the real experienced growers here say aboutt the AG.... it is just an overpriced container.... 

If you keep using the pump after the roots reach the water, you run the risk of stem rot, and over-watering killed 2 out 4 new clippings I took...

So what the AG is doing for me right now, any plastic container would... really...

Anyways, before you think I am bashing it... read what I have posted... I love my AG and have had a lot of fun so far... but it is just a plastic tub... for me... right now....

Thanks for the interest guys....

Here are a few pics to illustrate what I said...

How do you like the hydroponic Ice Bucket...???? ....lol...


















































Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to make sure I was clear...

I am buying the 600 Watt HPS with the 8" cool tube, for 30 dollars more than what I have invested in these lights... WITH SHIPPING...

I wanted a 400 so I bought a 600 with a cool tube...

If you think you want the 250, go for the 400..

150... buy the 250...

I guarantee you that you will save money.... if you stick with it long enough, you will figure out that you need more light to do a better job... 

Honestly... I am planning on putting the 600 over 4 trays in a 48 wide x 48 tall x 20 deep grow tent... 

So I see no reason a 400 wouldn't work in your space (Toast)... and it would be soooooo much better than a 150... 

A kick ass fan is a must, so I'm putting one in.... 

Again mate just my opinion...

Cheers...

Gypsy....


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 3, 2008)

i hate to admit it but a hps is on my shopping list. after an extraction fan and carbon filter.

any hows you babies are looking nice bro.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, your lookin fuckin badass gypsie. Its amazing what one can learn in the span of one grow aint it?? LOL comin from me - K1NgN00b. But yeah, i know that i should be wantin to upgrade to hydroponics by the time im ready to grow this time comin up, especially lookin at how dank your plants are turnin out, but i still gotta go soil for ONE more grow. I gotta try and get some typa technique down with my planting n my LST methods before i change shit up again, lol. But i WILL switch before i start a third grow, well fourth grow anyway. Ill have clones vegging by the time my 2nd grow starts flower the way i have shit setup now. But yeah though, as soon as i move out, ill be doin dro experimentation right along with the best of youz.

Thanks for the love on my thread man, n heres some +rep love to throw right back atcha. Cant wait to see these fuckers when theyre done 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> i hate to admit it but a hps is on my shopping list. after an extraction fan and carbon filter.
> 
> any hows you babies are looking nice bro.


Thanks man...!!!

Yeah... It's a fact of life if you want to stick with it...

The only reason to grow with CFLs is to say you're doing it...

I see no benefit of CFLs alone... they are not cheaper... not more economical... and nit nearly as good for for dense nugs...

But don't fool yourself... just because it's an HPS, it doesn't mean that it it's going to be the best...

You gotta have enough punch to it... enough wattage of HPS... 

My 35 watt HPS is probably twice as effectice as the 26 watt CFL at 4 inches dist. and over an area of a few square centimeters... at a low "punch factor"... 

So a CFL in all reality kicks it's ass... you see...?

I would go with no less than 250 watts... for the plants... if your tent is too small, I would consider a bit bigger one...

I don't know how to explain it... probably because I am full of shit... but I really think a 400 is where you enter the "ideal"range, but of you do it small , a 250 might do as well... uh, not as well, but good enough...

.Hey... I've seen pictures of Korvette's... and quite a few others that produced in what I am calling "under-lighting" and lacking "punch factor", but if they are good in those conditions, imagine how much better they could be with kick ass conditions all around...

I'm getting a continuos PPM/PH meter, and scientifically maximizing the conditions...

As well as experimenting with the light cycles... right now I am running 11 light/ 13 dark..

I'm over good enough...

I want it to be THE BOMB..!!!!

I am super-lighting and super-ventilating, since I try to avoid over nuting... lol...

Go with what you know man.. 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah, your lookin fuckin badass gypsie. Its amazing what one can learn in the span of one grow aint it?? LOL comin from me - K1NgN00b. But yeah, i know that i should be wantin to upgrade to hydroponics by the time im ready to grow this time comin up, especially lookin at how dank your plants are turnin out, but i still gotta go soil for ONE more grow. I gotta try and get some typa technique down with my planting n my LST methods before i change shit up again, lol. But i WILL switch before i start a third grow, well fourth grow anyway. Ill have clones vegging by the time my 2nd grow starts flower the way i have shit setup now. But yeah though, as soon as i move out, ill be doin dro experimentation right along with the best of youz.
> 
> Thanks for the love on my thread man, n heres some +rep love to throw right back atcha. Cant wait to see these fuckers when theyre done
> 
> -K1.


Thanks dude..

I am not gonna stop on the hydro issue until you build a cheap tupperware/airstone set up and put a bagseed or a clone or whatever...

So just get over it... and start.... I won't stop...... lol


Peace... 

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Those are spectacular nugs, Gypsy! 
Here's some new pics taken today. It's been a week since we installed the lights and she is happy! Crystals are starting to appear..


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Forgot the one with the pretty globs of goo...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 4, 2008)

WoW...!!!

They are looking very healthy...

Your methods work well... lol...

Thanks for coming by and sharing... come back anytime... this is an open space...

Till next time...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's called flyin by the seat of my pants with the sage advise of like-minded HeRbAl enthusiasts
I love the internet.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 5, 2008)

I hear ya gypsy, the only thing keeping me back is money. I'm kinda between jobs right now, so i either have to move forward with what I can do, or my whole project comes to a screeching halt until I have some more funds ya know. Plus, I'm not so sure about having fans that large running all the time, my parental is pretty keen on random humming and buzzing, for some reason. 

How close are you to harvest? Your plants are looking nice and healthy.


----------



## jaiden2199 (Oct 5, 2008)

was walking through costco and saw an aero garden and picked it up! I was a first time grower with one plant in the soil and wanted to go soiless. I am a huge noob at this but have my aero garden set up well and have some nice growth so far. I love this write up though thanks man!

I'll keep reading and I'm sure hit you up for some questions!

Keep it real


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE GIRL REAL NICE kiss-ass


----------



## rasta.zwain (Oct 6, 2008)

awe nice machien but whats wit all the bonging characters


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 6, 2008)

she gets frostier!! It's pretty thrilling to see the progress that is made every light cycle. I can see now, 2 weeks into flowering, how more wattage can make a huge difference. This time I only have the 150 watt HPS, but next time, I'll be boosting it up to 450 or so. I'm taking the plant out of the aerogarden (carefully) and putting her into a plastic tub, then using the aero pods and lights for clones. It'll be a great system.. limited space but hopefully worthwhile yield. We shall see, with this freshman grow.


----------



## happygrits (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow !!!!!! Great job a+++++ i have been inspired


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW!!!

Thanks for the comments everyone...

I just got back from a fun weekend and will be making an update after I do some catching up...

See ya'll soon...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> How close are you to harvest? Your plants are looking nice and healthy.


Oh I figure another 3 weeks... maybe a little less, maybe a little more...



jaiden2199 said:


> was walking through costco and saw an aero garden and picked it up! I was a first time grower with one plant in the soil and wanted to go soiless. I am a huge noob at this but have my aero garden set up well and have some nice growth so far. I love this write up though thanks man!
> 
> I'll keep reading and I'm sure hit you up for some questions!
> 
> Keep it real


Thanks for joining us... we like to sit around the fire... hang out and share our common love...

If you have any questions... hit me up...

Peace Bro...



DA DANK DAWSON said:


> NICE GIRL REAL NICE kiss-ass



Hahaha...!!! You crack me up...!!!!





rasta.zwain said:


> awe nice machien but whats wit all the bonging characters


You are supposed to take a bong hit every time you see one.... 

Did you take yours...? I did...

Thanks !!!



cybergrl23 said:


> she gets frostier!! It's pretty thrilling to see the progress that is made every light cycle. I can see now, 2 weeks into flowering, how more wattage can make a huge difference. This time I only have the 150 watt HPS, but next time, I'll be boosting it up to 450 or so. I'm taking the plant out of the aerogarden (carefully) and putting her into a plastic tub, then using the aero pods and lights for clones. It'll be a great system.. limited space but hopefully worthwhile yield. We shall see, with this freshman grow.


You are doing great!!!

And you are on the right track... more light is better... lol...



happygrits said:


> Wow !!!!!! Great job a+++++ i have been inspired


Thanks...!!!

I've had a lot of fun so far...

And the best is yet to come... lol...



GypsyBush said:


> See ya'll soon...



As promised... here is the latest update...

Pictures for everyone....

Tell me what you think....

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

A little bit different, eh?!?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

Another comparison from the early days....


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 6, 2008)

great pics what kind of camea are you using im tied of takin pics with the orange hps light color


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> great pics what kind of camea are you using im tied of takin pics with the orange hps light color


Thanks!!!

I use a regular digital point and shoot...

But I mess with the exposure settings... most cameras will compensate for the type of light... but you gotta tell it to...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 9, 2008)

I usually wait until I've turned off the lights for the day.. while they are still glowy but not bright I'll use my nikon coolpix (cheesy but effective) and snap a few. 

SO.. Due to some screeewed family dynamic I had to fire my grower so it looks like I'm on my own now. I'm researching ScROG and SoG.. see what I can fit in the limited space I have. I got a friend to donate higher wattage lights (250's I think) so I'll be picking them up and modifying my space to go from "awww.. how cute" to "DAMN!! How'd you get it all in there???"


Wish me luck!!!


~Catnip


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 9, 2008)

lookin good gypsy u just love ur pics.. They lookin scrumpcious


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> I usually wait until I've turned off the lights for the day.. while they are still glowy but not bright I'll use my nikon coolpix (cheesy but effective) and snap a few.
> 
> SO.. Due to some screeewed family dynamic I had to fire my grower so it looks like I'm on my own now. I'm researching ScROG and SoG.. see what I can fit in the limited space I have. I got a friend to donate higher wattage lights (250's I think) so I'll be picking them up and modifying my space to go from "awww.. how cute" to "DAMN!! How'd you get it all in there???"
> 
> ...


Oh Man... That sucks.... I hope everything is ok... 

So you are upgrading... that's good.... and I am glad you don't have to spend your cash on this upgrade...

A 250 is deff. much better than a 150, but a 400 is where the cats start to meow.... lol...

Good luck to you...!!!



xxDogTagZxx said:


> lookin good gypsy u just love ur pics.. They lookin scrumpcious


Thanks Dog...

It is so hard no to pluck at it... but there is so little... I have to control myself... 

And I decided that I should cure it for at least 2 weeks before I touch it... hahahahaha... riiiiiight...... lol ....!!!!!!!!

Well thanks guys...

I'm getting ready for the next update..... some DIY shit... hehehe....

Peace...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi...! yes... I'very Hi...! 

A while back (10 days or so) I ordered a new light... a 600 Watt HPS w/ a 8" cool tube... ... so I could have one light over the four trays I intend on having..

I wanted to order a Grow Tent as well, but the cash was a little short that day... not wanting to wait this long again for shipping, I decided to go get some supplies and build my own... (with the help of a good friend... Thanks!!!)

Soooo, I just thought I'd post about how I spent part of my day yesterday...

Went to WM... picked up a "wardrobe"... air pumps & stones... Industrial Strength Velcro... and 4 plastic containers...
























Then I went to "L" and got a few more things... 4"in-line duct fan (exhaust) @ 80CFM... some 4" ducting... a 4" ducting wall adapter... and some heavy duty tape...























Then I went to a gardening supply store and picked up some 6 MIL black/white Panda Film, but I had to buy a freaking roll of it... 1000 sq Foot roll... yeah.... ok... and I found these neat little zippers... probably $1 from China, but I paid PREMIUM, let me assure you hehehe, what a rip off... I needed them so I got them... and they were very easy to use... if only they were a better zipper... I hate cheap, flimsy shit that you know won't last... especially when you have to pay a lot for it...

Oh my other beef with the zipper is that you NEED 2 to make a door... all of the pictures showed what I needed... but you can't make an effective door with just one... everything I said before... just doubled the price... rip off....
















So I guess a few pictures of the assembly are in order...

This is not a tutorial... I am not a teacher and I don't have patience to explain anything to anyone unless the person is willing to pay genuine attention because they are really interested...

With that said, I would be glad to answer questions here on this thread (please do not PM me ABOUT THIS)... just make sure you are asking a relevant, specific question... Thanks...!





































































So Yeah, it is pretty easy, if you have the patience to deal with a very large piece of plastic that needs to be folded neatly several time...

I still need a piece of thin plywood for the bottom, the cardboard looked good for the pictures, but it's not permanent...

I put little velcro tabs, attaching the frame to the panda film...

I had to make an extra section to cover the back of the zipper, as it is not light proof, and to make sure, I ran a strip of velcro lenghtwise, to make sure light cannot go in because of the zipper...

I'll take a better picture of the thermostat, but it is just a regular cooling thermostat... you set the temp and it lets power go to whatever it is you are running...

Kinda like a timer..... but instead of turning on and off with hours and minutes, it is controlled by temperature...

So I can have the fan kick at ... say... 75F...and when it gets below 75F (+- a few) it shuts off....

Passive intakes should do it... but it would be easy to add at any point...

I know I will not get true 80CFM out of this fan, but I have a small tent...
true 80CFM would circulate the entire airmass 3.3 times every minute...

I bet I am still getting full volume transfer every minute... I got 24 cubic feet of space...

Well, it's time for me to go and enjoy some torture at physical therapy...

Be good boys and girls... and remember "Always Drive Rowdy...." lol...

Gypsy....

When the light gets here, it will have 8" holes on the sides of the tent for unrestricted blow by ventilation... provided by a 265cfm cage fan (not an in-line blower...


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 10, 2008)

someone's been a busy bee today.

looking good man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Steve...

This shit is addictive...

Now I wish I had a whole warehouse to play in... lol...

Well, at least I'll have a little more room now... maybe move to scale models instead of miniatures... hehehe...!!!

Cheers...


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah it's definately addictive. After you see your grow progress the ideas really start coming. I'm off down the diy shop tomorrow and will be revamping the electrics in my tent to make more efficient use of the space so i can fit in some more cfls lighting up the undergrowth.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 10, 2008)

very nice man...you might have a hard time keeping your dwc temps under 80 degrees though.

I have a 600w hps in a 4.5'x4.5'x7' area and I had the same brand exhaust fan but I bought the 6"....my temps were always a problem in the summer.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> Yeah it's definately addictive. After you see your grow progress the ideas really start coming. I'm off down the diy shop tomorrow and will be revamping the electrics in my tent to make more efficient use of the space so i can fit in some more cfls lighting up the undergrowth.


Good Luck and don't blow the house up....!!! LOL....



nowstopwhining said:


> very nice man...you might have a hard time keeping your dwc temps under 80 degrees though.
> 
> I have a 600w hps in a 4.5'x4.5'x7' area and I had the same brand exhaust fan but I bought the 6"....my temps were always a problem in the summer.


Really... huh... that would be bad....

Did you have the lamp in an air cooled reflector?
I am going to be using a 8" cooltube with a badass fan...

The 4"inch in-line fan is only an exhaust, with passive intakes (for now)... but I may use the 4" for intake and go with the 6" or 8" for exhaust...

So far I have kept my res temp around 60F... without much trouble...

Thanks for the input...

Gypsy...


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Oct 10, 2008)

gypsy. all your projects look incredible. Gonna use a lot of what you do as a guide as I'm totally new to it all. Are you going to use the wardrobe system in tandem with the aerogarden?? I was thinking of using the aerogarden to get the plants started and then some other system for flowering. I want to get a decent yield. 1 ounce per plant if possible. Pretty sure I can't do that with the aerogarden alone. Will a hybrid system give me yields in that range?? Thanks. Great thread man!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Soul...

It's been fun.. and I am a pretty new indoor grower myself...

If you want to do it.. really... save your money... don't buy the AG...

After the roots touch the water, a plastic container with an airstone will suit you just fine...

I don't regret buying the AG, because I had no idea of what I was doing...and it taught me a lot...

For a new person trying to get some decent buds... it's really not the way to go...

I have seen a FEW members have great success without extensive mods to the AG...

You need what I am getting ready to finish setting up...

There will be 4 trays, 2 weeks apart, with the appropriate nute ratio for the stages...

I am hoping to harvest 2 to 4 plants every 2 weeks...

Get a tent (or build one) put a decent size HPS in there (at least a 400 watt) with a cool tube and some strong fans...

As for my AG, I will either just stick it in the tent, or move the plants from the AG res to the new DWC containers...

I kept my roots from tangling, so I can do that... but I will probably just stick it in there...

The base of the AG, along with the 2 light hood, have been over 2 other trays with some food plants, a few seedlings and the clone that is growing to be my "mother"...

Just a thought, you can upgrade your grow 15 times until you are satisfied, or you can do the math and figure out what you need to obtain the cheapest buds... GRAM /WATT ratio... how many grams per watt burned???

The best are getting over 1 gram per watt... that is more than 600 grams per 600 watt light...

Now try getting 27 grams from a 27 watt CFL... you can't... you will need more bulbs... 

Four 27 watt CFLs have brought your 27 grams to 1/4 gram per watt... and we have not even entered the growing learning curve... or technique...

I think this tent with the stuff I am installing in it will make me proud...

But, it is not up and running and I have yet to reap a harvest indoors... so all this crap I am saying is just a figment of my imagination, coupled with a bit of research... and a brand new addiction to gardening indoors... Cannabis or not...

Best of luck... and hit me up with questions anytime...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

*This is a Pause...*

For those of you just catching up...

I have had many hours of sleep since the last post...

Just think of this as relax time...

Take your mind away...

Enjoy the Great Land with me, for a moment...

Visiting a secret lake...

Past the last highway and across the lost hills...

Be Well...









*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*









*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*










*

Gypsy...*









​


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 11, 2008)

And now.. a moment of Zen. *puff puff pass*


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> And now.. a moment of Zen. *puff puff pass*


hehehe... true .... true...

... you know... that lake is about 450 miles from the nearest road... 

... Think of a town that is 450 miles away from your home.... now imagine that there are no roads... just mountains, glaciers and Tundra....

I love Alaska....



sorry for the edit... I was "bogarting" the joint...


... puff puff pass... 



G


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

*Damn... and I still got the joint... 


Ok... so I will start pretty much where I left off... with one overlapped picture to illustrate a change....


I decided to change the exhaust flange because I found one that will block the light a little better than the previous... and I think it looks slightly better...* 















*

...and a little fan to ... "..stir it up, little darling stur it up..."lol*










* Oh! I was wrong about the fan all along... it is a 170 CFM in line blower...*
















*I have always been scared of cheap plastic timers on anything more than household lamp... so... here we have a real timer... that probably won't catch fire, melt or be overloaded...*

















*


Of course we gotta know what we are feeding our plants, so here we have a HANNA Pronto TDS/PPM meter.... everything to keep my ladies happy...* 















*
The thermostat will kick the exhaust fan ON when the temperature inside raises to what the user sets it to...* 










*
This power strip will be used for non-ballast/non-timed/non-heat generating items such as the circulating fan and 9 watt CFL (just in case I need a light and don't need to fire up the BIG GUNS...)

Everything else will be staged outside... airpumps, ballasts, transformers... etc...*






*








And here is the whole strip with the goodies....*
















*
... and last but not least....

I really wanted to use some of the "neoprene" medialess "disks"... but there were none to be had in this town...

So, again, I found something that works at a fraction of the cost....

I wanted to get away from absorbent foam once the seedlings grow a bit, to avoid stem rot...

So this closed cell foam is perfect, even if I have to tape or glue it once the thin seam busts...

It's perfect for what I am doing...
*





















*Well boys & girls.. it's been fun so far... but I am not finished.... soooo... I will get busy again and check with you guys a little later...

Take care...

Gypsy...



... anyone...




*


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 11, 2008)

very impressive cant wait till u put the light in


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 11, 2008)

So I guess a few pictures of the assembly are in order...

This is not a tutorial... I am not a teacher and I don't have patience to explain anything to anyone unless the person is willing to pay genuine attention because they are really interested...

With that said, I would be glad to answer questions here on this thread (please do not PM me ABOUT THIS)... just make sure you are asking a relevant, specific question... Thanks...!


wow you have a lot of rules to post in your thread!!!!!



 lmao, now i just tickled myself just then.

what if i told you i was a weed baron that could grow weed in a bowl of cheerios and pee......


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> wow you have a lot of rules to post in your thread!!!!!


Yeah it's to keep retard newbs like you, that think they are W33D B4R0N5... from asking all kinds of stupid questions... wasting people's time...

Like here... here we are wasting time... %[email protected]#$!!!!!!



bugsrnme said:


> lmao, now i just tickled myself just then.


That is way too personal Bugs... Keep it in your trousers...



bugsrnme said:


> what if i told you i was a weed baron that could grow weed in a bowl of cheerios and pee......


I would see if you are interested in buying some excellent Alaskan Husky brand Yellow Snow... I hear it's the shit for urinal grows... I'll give you a good deal buddy...

Gypsy...

Ps... I love you Bugs... 
Oh, you rooted 37/1001 yet??? lol....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

i hope your leg gets kicked by a snot nosed pissed off kid screaming outta mcdonalds slingin poo and chuckin chicken nuggets.

your getting as mean as spark.....you wanna make the list?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 12, 2008)

hey you....yeah you......eat my asshole.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hey you....yeah you......eat my asshole.


not now... I have a headache...

oh! and don't be so rude...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

So this is what I came up with for the timer...

there is a 5' cord that will plug into the wall... 

and a 3-way splitter, to feed the light, cool tube fan and anything else I want to run on the same schedule...










So... how am I doing this far...??? 






.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 12, 2008)

nice bro no more dinkin around  i jus put brand new pics up bro  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden-12.html#post1454266


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 12, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> So this is what I came up with for the timer...
> 
> there is a 5' cord that will plug into the wall...
> 
> ...


cool! looks kinda like a bomb!


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm diggin the new setup man


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Lookin good gypsy i just built my own bubbleponics system and bought 5 violator kush fem, 5 white widow fem, 1 barneys blue cheese fem, 1 poison durban fem, 1 northern lights fem and 5 power skunks.. My first grow will be done in about 2 weeks and am so xcited to get to my next grow of the killas.. Gonna be growing 5 different strains.. Keep it up how much money u in to this shit so far?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

The new box... which is not using anything from the old set up, is at about a grand...

I added it all up on HTG and I saved almost 300 bucks by buying locally and building my own... 

Also, some of the stuff I got here was better quality... like the TDS meter... for the price of HTG's "pen" tester, I got a better brand continuous meter...

But, I should be able to justify it with the first harvest...

I just decided to not upgrade 15 times, so I took a big step...

Oh, and since the grow shop here wouldn't sell me just what I needed, I have an entire 100 foot roll of panda film, so I can rebuild this cab 9 times or build 9 more ... or anything... basically I still have 90 feet of the stuff, and I will be able to use everything else, like the light and fans...

So I think I got a good deal...

If everything goes right... there will nothing mini about the harvests in this box...lol....

Thanks for coming by...

Gypsy...


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 12, 2008)

good luck on your next grow you should make a new journal so it's nice and fresh.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> good luck on your next grow you should make a new journal so it's nice and fresh.


Thanks... !

I should make a new journal, but I am not sure I am going to fire it up right away... I gotta get with the Doc and see how much longer I am going to be here... no sense in stopping everything half way in because I am going back home...

Almost done with this one though...

I'm about to post a few pictures... so give me a minute and I'll be updating...

Gypsy....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

we like pics....wooohoooo


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> we like pics....wooohoooo


Well Bugs... I will dedicate this update's photos to you...

I really hope you like them...

hold please... (for music......click below)

YouTube - PETER BROGGS - INTERNATIONAL FARMER


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

i am an international farmer......ok good song i 'll call off the nugget hit


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

Dedicated to my new friend the W33D B4R0N Bugs...

Here are the most current and up to date images we have, a true "peek" at this wonderful world that is miniature cannabis growing..

Come with me folks..










































































































































































































How do you guys like that??? BUGS.... you opinion please....lol...

Thanks for coming by...

Gypsy...






.


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks... they are actually better looking than anything I hoped for when I started... I'm kinda impressed, really...

But as I near harvest... I keep wishing that they were 5 feet instead of 5 inches... lol...

It would have been the same effort and the same time in flowering... 

But Oh well... 

Coming Soon... to a computer screen near you... *Gypsy's Bud Box*... hehehe!!!

Thanks for coming by ....

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 12, 2008)

wow those are the best iv seenout of the ag yet oh my god wow


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 12, 2008)

GOD DAMN DUDE. Jesus, those are some fuckin DANK NUGS. ima just call you GypNasty from now on man. Those are fuckin SICK.

now THOSE are pics that should be in like a cannabis dictionary or some shit when you look up Aerogarden.


Love the Macro shot of the trichomes too man. beautiful. All killer no filler. Just one big nug per plant. Its beautful. Im in awe right now dude. *bows down* You got skillz gyps. Serious bizness. soon as im allowed to +rep your ass, you got it bro. 

done n done. This guy wins any aeroponic comp goin right now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow... Thanks...

It's not over yet... I could still fuck it up... just changed the res and re-nuted... I hate it... I always get paranoid that I over did it and they are going to die over night.......

Anyways... those are some kind words... too kind... I just got lucky...

I am surprised as hell, as are my friends... but hey... it's working...

I was most impressed with the ability of such small clones to produce so many budsites...

the plants all turned into pretty much... bud bushes... with hairs coming out all over the place like an old hippie girl's bush... *all over* the place... lol...

Well... I guess now that I have the approval of my peers... (wish Zen was here...).. I can move to the next step... GYPSY'S BUD BOX... I can't wait to see what a full line of nutrients and a 600 HPS can do...

Cheers Guys...

G


----------



## mistaboombastic (Oct 12, 2008)

w o w, those fucking kick ass.....i want some!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 13, 2008)

Gypsy how long does it take u to upload ur 100 pics per post lol.. Dam when u get to know gypsy u will know gypsy loves the pictures and is so imaginative and describes everything in full detail.. U can learn alot hea.. I love all ur nugz on a stick.. They have some strong ass bases from the looks of it.. How long has it taken u from cuttin ur clone until where u are now? How many plants and AG's do u have goin.. But i love it gypsy u doin good. Wish i had the money to go crazy like u and build my own closet tent lol.. Make sure when u start ur new Gypsy's Grow Box Thread make sure u post the link in hea so i can subscribe to it immediately.. Everyday i read as much as i can too learn as much as i can. But u mostly learn from experience.. Let me know when u plan on harvestin ill be harvestin in about 2 weeks and would like to know ur tips and tricks to harvesting and curing.. Get back to me gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hey Dog... Thanks for coming by... them are some pretty nice words... 
Thanks..!!!!
* 


xxDogTagZxx said:


> Gypsy how long does it take u to upload ur 100 picsper post lol..


* Oh... it was only around 45 or 50 pics... and it took about 45 minutes and a lot of bong hits... hehhehe....
* 



xxDogTagZxx said:


> Dam when u get to know gypsy u will know gypsy loves the pictures and is so imaginative and describes everything in full detail.. U can learn alot hea..


*I do love pictures... they are worth a million words...
As for my imagination... I have to quote this one....

"Creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."  Albert Einstein.

Hahah... that's a good eh?!?!...

I try to explain things the way I would understand them... like a 2 year old... lol....

Take what you see here with a grain of salt.... I am newb at indoor growing... and my experiments are teaching me a lot, but I DO NOT CLAIM TO BE GOOD, BETTER OR EVEN RIGHT.... always go with what you know...

* 


xxDogTagZxx said:


> I love all ur nugz on a stick.. They have some strong ass bases from the looks of it..


*
They do have some pretty thick stems...

And it weird how the whole plant turned into bud.... everywhere, there are hairs and calyxes poking out...pretty cool....*




xxDogTagZxx said:


> How long has it taken u from cuttin ur clone until where u are now? How many plants and AG's do u have goin..


*I got my clones from a buddy, already rooted in rockwool.... I peeled the rockwool out and took a 4 clippings from those rooted clones... 2 died, 1 is vegging to be a mom and the other is in the flowering tray, lagging 2 weeks behind the others...

It all switched to 12/12 on August 26th... we begin week #7 tomorrow...*






xxDogTagZxx said:


> But i love it gypsy u doin good. Wish i had the money to go crazy like u and build my own closet tent lol.. Make sure when u start ur new Gypsy's Grow Box Thread make sure u post the link in hea so i can subscribe to it immediately..


*Thanks.... I'm calling it Gypsy's Bud Box... hehehe....
Fucking money...I hate it... but it's an investment... 

Where I live, if you can find an Oz, it's short by a lot and will run about $600...

So the box will deff. be saving me money on the long run...

I guess this is where it pays off to be a little older, and working my ass off since I was 12.... work=money...

Save your cash... it will add up faster than you think... about a grand is what I have into my box... but if all goes well, it will pay for itself in 2 or less harvests...
* 



xxDogTagZxx said:


> Everyday i read as much as i can too learn as much as i can. But u mostly learn from experience..


*That is how I learn best... by doing it... but I read plenty too....believe me...*




xxDogTagZxx said:


> Let me know when u plan on harvestin ill be harvestin in about 2 weeks and would like to know ur tips and tricks to harvesting and curing..


*We will be harvesting about the same time then.... I figure they should be almost done... And I will flush with just water for the last week....

Drying until the stems crack, but don't break... then into jars, for as long as I can stand it....

My harvest is going to be shared with my friends, all in one night... so I want it to be the best it can...
* 



xxDogTagZxx said:


> Get back to me gypsy


Well.. I hope I answered most of your questions... if not, you know where I'm at... lol...

Take Care Dog...

and Thanks again...

Gypsy...

Ps.I just took too big of a hit and blew bong water all over my laptop....


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 13, 2008)

Dam gypsy u broke that shit down perfectly.. Ya im flushin now with water only for the last 3 weeks.. I hate money i just quit my job about 2 months ago.. I was in the marines and they are givin me an oppurtunity of a life time by payin for me 2 go to college.. I do need a part time job asap all my funds are diminishing pretty fast and about 400 of it into my AG and home made bubbleponics project.. And just found outthat 75 dollars just disappeared from my bank account.. When u dont have much money every penny counts.. Thanks on the perfect break down gypsy maybe in a year or so i might have enuf money to build my own tent.. LoL


----------



## mstanislowski (Oct 13, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> GOD DAMN DUDE. Jesus, those are some fuckin DANK NUGS. ima just call you GypNasty from now on man. Those are fuckin SICK.
> 
> now THOSE are pics that should be in like a cannabis dictionary or some shit when you look up Aerogarden.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree w/ DTZ.. these HAVE to be the sexiest looking buds out there with the AG. I've been doing a lot of "research" on this as of late, and this is the best and most fruitful by far! Congrats on your growth!


----------



## Dark Hobo (Oct 14, 2008)

Gypsy those are lookin sweet!! Cant wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> > Dam gypsy u broke that shit down perfectly..
> 
> 
> *I'll try and do it again... lol...*
> ...





mstanislowski said:


> I gotta agree w/ DTZ.. these HAVE to be the sexiest looking buds out there with the AG. I've been doing a lot of "research" on this as of late, and this is the best and most fruitful by far! Congrats on your growth!


*

Thanks Stan...It makes me happy that I have approval from my peers... beginner's luck, I guess... 

as for most fruitful, a few people out there have harvested 4 times as much... they are pretty, and crystaly... and quite dense actually... but not the biggest harvest by any means...

Now, if you're talking quality, gimme a few weeks to cure it and I bet we'd be hard pressed to find and AG harvest to beat it...

Thanks for coming by...
* 


Dark Hobo said:


> Gypsy those are lookin sweet!! Cant wait to see the final outcome!


*
I can hardly wait myself... I have actually stopped myself from cutting them down a few times... it's early... too early but...I was strong and they are still alive....

Week 7 started 2 hours ago...

Thanks everyone... those are all some pretty nice words.. I appreciate it...

Cheers... 

Gypsy...*


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 14, 2008)

GYpsy u are great.. Very nice and u answer every1's questions down to the T.. U will be hearing alot from me in the near future let me know when u plan on harvesting.. 50% of my buds hairs are red so im thinkin about another 2 weeks til harvest.. Im gonna dry for 5-7 days and cure in an air tight sealable jar for 5 days. So looks like ill be smokin in a lil over 3 weeks.. Cant wait like u said all this shitty weed around hea and its expensive as shit.. Sick of wastin my money on the garbage weed. Well talk 2 u later gypsy and thanks again


----------



## kbfl0912 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have done many, many experiments using the AeroGarden. And, have now perfected it. I have been doing this for over a year. I have excellent results. I have a thread that has had so many replies and questions, so to make things easier, I wrote a How To guide. It details everything. It lists all extra materials needed, tips and more tips! I promise, it will cut out all of the problems you might encounter. I know I did and it took several tries to perfect it. This manual is great and I have had excellent responses. If you are interested, click on the link below. Good luck!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220295041507


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow... very beautiful.
I'm sure I'll reply with some questions, after I read through it all. But awesome grow!

Just got my AG up and running yesterday, but now I know who to come with for questions!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, I am so bummed right now...

My box came from HTG...

First of all... it has been at the *postal orifice* since the 6th... just got a notice today... *FUCT..!!!*

Then, I get to the car and hurriedly open the *HUGE* box... to find that the 8" cool tube is not tube at all but a *HUGE* fucking *square* reflector, with 8" flanges... *FUCT again...!!!
* 
On the drive home I came to peace with the fact that it might work better than the cool tube I ordered... 

Get home, open the box and *the glass sheet falls off*... the *welds* on the frame *let go*... the glass didn't break.. but it's off of the hood.. *FUCT hard...*

Well, at least this will give me a chance to try it out...so I *taped* the *BRAND NEW* reflector together?!?!?!?! *FUCT again... 
* 
and installed the socket... went for the bulb... and guess what??? *FUCT with no vaseline... bulb is* all *busted inside* and *cracked on the outside...* *ARGGHHHH enough ... can't take it anymore...!!!*

So I go put the thing in my grow cab to see if it fits and such... when I notice *the flange* on one side *is bent*, and *the paint cracked...!!!!* ok is there an end to this...????* FUCK!!!!!
* 
So I decide to do a thorough inspection on everything... 

The sticker that says "remove the protective film before operation" was still there, but *no protective film.... ... ...

* Then I look at my ballast, and the fucking *grill *on it* is caved in*.... ok... do you get the picture???? *I'm pissed...!!!!
* 
And those fuckers are in the east coast.... so of course they are close by 1pm AK time... but *I will be one unsatisfied costumer when I wake up tomorrow at 5 AM to call them...
* 
I am sorry to come over here like this... I just needed to vent...

*As you can see I REALLY GOT FUCT!!! on this one...
* 
Thanks...

Gypsy...


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn man I'm sorry shit like that happens to me all the time I very rarely get what I ordered with out it being defective. My ag and my seeds have been the only thing in like a year that actually worked right.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 14, 2008)

damn gypsy, you had me drooling over my keyboard at those nug pics. you can't be far from harvest now.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 14, 2008)

Dam gypsy i would make them pay to ship all that shit bak.. It aint their fault ithad a plane ride then a delivery truck like fed x or ups. And u know how that goes no1 gives a fuk.. I would be pissed and try and get somethng outta the deal


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> let me know when u plan on harvesting.. 50% of my buds hairs are red so im thinkin about another 2 weeks til harvest.. Im gonna dry for 5-7 days and cure in an air tight sealable jar for 5 days. So looks like ill be smokin in a lil over 3 weeks.. Cant wait like u said all this shitty weed around hea and its expensive as shit.. Sick of wastin my money on the garbage weed. Well talk 2 u later gypsy


Yeah, I am right around there too, but I probably have 2 weeks to go and then a week drying and since it will be such a small harvest, I might as well cure it for a few weeks at least...

Later Dog...



kbfl0912 said:


> I have done many, many experiments using the AeroGarden. And, have now perfected it. I have been doing this for over a year. I have excellent results. I have a thread that has had so many replies and questions, so to make things easier, I wrote a &#8220;How To&#8221; guide. It details everything. It lists all extra materials needed, tips and more tips! I promise, it will cut out all of the problems you might encounter. I know I did and it took several tries to perfect it. This manual is great and I have had excellent responses. If you are interested, click on the link below. Good luck!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220295041507


Would you please just post the info for all to see...?
It would be great if you could add to our community...
But we are not here to buy and sell... we are here to learn... and we share that... for free...



HerbalLuv said:


> Wow... very beautiful.
> I'm sure I'll reply with some questions, after I read through it all. But awesome grow!
> 
> Just got my AG up and running yesterday, but now I know who to come with for questions!


Cool man... just read lots... and ultimately... go with what you know...
That is why research is so cool... you get to make up your own mind about stuff... there are a million ways to do everything...



GypsyBush said:


> Man, I am so bummed right now...
> 
> My box came from HTG...
> 
> ...


Man I am still pissed off...



volcomi18 said:


> Damn man I'm sorry shit like that happens to me all the time I very rarely get what I ordered with out it being defective. My ag and my seeds have been the only thing in like a year that actually worked right.


I usually have good luck... living in the Bush and all, I get everything in the mail...



AsbestosToast said:


> damn gypsy, you had me drooling over my keyboard at those nug pics. you can't be far from harvest now.


This is week 7, I am not sure yet... I know they are not done yet...

Maybe a week... maybe 2... they'll let me know when they are done... hehehe....



xxDogTagZxx said:


> Dam gypsy i would make them pay to ship all that shit bak.. It aint their fault ithad a plane ride then a delivery truck like fed x or ups. And u know how that goes no1 gives a fuk.. I would be pissed and try and get somethng outta the deal


You know Dog... the thing that pisses me off the most is the fact that the box was intact...no damage to it at all... no damage to the box that was inside the box either...

It's almost like they filled my order out of the "returns" pile... WTF?!?!?!?!

Man, I have killed my bong like 15 times and I am still pissed... what the hell are these people thinking? I have an operation to run here...!!!!

Oh. welll if you can't help it... relax and enjoy right...?!?!?!..lol...

FUCK THAT!!!! I"M PISSED OFF!!!!!!!!!

Sorry guys... 

I'll get over it...lol....

Gypsy...


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 14, 2008)

LoL gypsy u are the shit u make me laugh.. Dam that is crazy that all the boxes were in tact. Like u said it probally was a return.. U cool shit dont let the things that u cant control bother u not worth it.. And look at it like this are u ready to start ur new grow in the tent? Was that all u needed or is there still some other shit that needs to be done... I feel u though time is money.. Man i would flip tell them the shit was broke and it wasnt even the right dam order.. Make sure u refuse to pay to ship it bak,, There mess up there responsibility to get u right shit and to get that piece of shit reject back to them.. Let me knw how u make out with the rep at 5am!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Just waitin' on the freaking light...

Ridiculous...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 14, 2008)

Just spark one up and watch some TV man, it's out of your hands now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Just spark one up and watch some TV man, it's out of your hands now.


Oh I know...

I'm over it...

I'll give them a call in the morning and I am pretty sure they will straighten it out...

It's just frustrating... I ordered the light and then rushed to get everything else ready.... and it's all just been sitting here for over a week now.... waiting... on the first thing I bought...

Oh well....

Thanks for the support though...

G


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

They have taken care of me really well in the past. I am sure they will straighten it out. Let them know you are displeased to say the least. 

Nice grow... Crazy micro in that AG. Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> They have taken care of me really well in the past. I am sure they will straighten it out. Let them know you are displeased to say the least.
> 
> Nice grow... Crazy micro in that AG. Pretty damn impressive.



Thanks... 

I hope they do... they are a big company... I'm sure they will stand behind their shit... plus... 

they can take it up with the postal orifice if they want...

Crazy micro huh?!?!

I started flowering the clones when they were 3 inches tall...

And I manipulated the hell out of them...

They all had 2 branches (topped if you will) and I brought the branches down to the ground and spiraled the around the plant...

All of my bottom nugs were exposed to full light, being actually higher than the colas...

All of my friends, as well as myself, are just surprised as hell that they are turning out this good...

but they are... hihihi!!!!

They are starting to stink up the place... a buddy said he could smell them pretty good the other day... no more open windows...lol...

Anyways... Thanks everyone...


Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## diggityman (Oct 14, 2008)

hey i just bought an aerogarden deluxe and ordered some type 44 seeds. can anyone give me any pointers in what i should do to start the seeds and what process/ nutrients to use. I know this sounds like another newby but i spent alot of money in this and i just want to make sure im not wasting my time. Also how much is the maximum yield per plant? Also whats some good strains to use?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2008)

Sup G 

jus stoppin by, i gotta smoke this bowl so i can read through the pages


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1468965]Sup G 

jus stoppin by, i gotta smoke this bowl so i can read through the pages [/quote]

Hey SICC... c'mon in man... pull up a seat...

Things are starting to pick up here... last couple of weeks and all..

So yeah...I'll just keep the bonfire lit from now till harvest.. so feel free to drop in anytime...

The beginning is interesting, but it's just the beginning.... the new tent build I think starts on page 21... and the last pictures might be on 24 or something...

Make yourself at home...

Gypsy...


----------



## sublimed (Oct 15, 2008)

> So the guy was giving me enough that he had to cover his ass, and I can't have some gigglebush in my garden... THAT IS BULLSHIT!!!!


hahaha gigglebush 

bangin grow aswell man lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

*
HTG ROCKS !!!
*

I woke at 6am, the alarm didn't go off... but I called and spoke to one of the representatives...

He was so understanding, but it was funny... my story wouldn't end...!!!!

To make the long point short...*

*HTG is *replacing* my order *with the stuff that I wanted* in the first place... 

*They will not charge me extra for the products or the shipping...* and to my surprise, they told me it was not worth shipping the damaged goods back, and that *I could keep it all as a spare...

*Which makes perfect sense, since I paid almost as much for shipping than I did for the light...

So I get a free air cooled hood, brand new, but taped together...
A free 600 w digital ballast, brand new but bent...
For my hassle they said...

And the guy just laughed when I told him I was easy but not cheap... lol...

*They handled my problem better than I expected...

I will buy from them again... and recommend it to anyone... they back their products up... that is rare now days...

*Well, I am going back to bed... it is wayy too early...


Gypsy is happy, no more old curses on them... lol...

You guys be good...

* G*


​

​*
*​


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 15, 2008)

diggityman said:


> hey i just bought an aerogarden deluxe and ordered some type 44 seeds. can anyone give me any pointers in what i should do to start the seeds and what process/ nutrients to use. I know this sounds like another newby but i spent alot of money in this and i just want to make sure im not wasting my time. Also how much is the maximum yield per plant? Also whats some good strains to use?



I don't want to be a prick about this, but I'm sure everyone else is thinking it..... *PLEASE READ ALL THE POSTS BEFORE ASKING QUESTIONS*.

1st, all those questions have been answered MANY times over. The 2nd reason is because everyone has a different method, and opinion on how something should be done. So do the research and just give it a shot. If after you have read everything, and still need some guidance then I'm sure everyone will be more then happy to help you out.

There is so much information out there provided by people like Gypsy, Vet, SIC, etc. Not to mention its just a lot of fun to read through the progress of everyone's garden and actually see the various ways our fave plant can grow.

Again sorry if I seem harsh, just see this all the time and couldn't hold my fingers back any longer. lol

But to not be a total prick, this is what I have found through my personal readings in this forum. But just fyi I have no real AG experience yet, other then Germing my seeds and getting the AG running.

*To Start*: Germ your seeds in a paper towel for about 2 days, till the seeds crack. Then make sure you put them in the pod root side down. 

*For Nutes*: Fox Farm or Humboldt hydro is the best, but the AG nutes do an OK job as well. 

*Total Yield*: Can be up to 1 oz per plant, but growing technique and genetics can vary it greatly.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats good to hear that they backed your order up, jus got through the whole thread 
i learned alot, and that picture of ur leg was crazy haha 
well i hope everything go's well with the rest of ur wonderful grow, i will definitely be here to watch and learn 

EDIT: i almost forgot +REP!!!!!


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 15, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> *
> HTG ROCKS !!!
> *
> 
> ...


I totally agree.. HTG Rocks! I plan on ordering from them in the future.
Here's a new pic of my WW Mama
less than 6 weeks to go! Sadly, my favorite cola got a little light burn on 1 leaf. I finally have the $ to go out and get the right equipment to clone the lower branches properly. 2 questions for you.. when clones are rooting, should they be on 24 hr light cycle? I hear others talk about 22.. 
And how late into flowering is too late to clone?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

sublimed said:


> hahaha gigglebush
> 
> bangin grow aswell man lol.


It makes me giggle... and it's a bush... Gigglebush...

Thanks man...



diggityman said:


> hey i just bought an aerogarden deluxe and ordered some type 44 seeds. can anyone give me any pointers in what i should do to start the seeds and what process/ nutrients to use. I know this sounds like another newby but i spent alot of money in this and i just want to make sure im not wasting my time. Also how much is the maximum yield per plant? Also whats some good strains to use?
> 
> 
> HerbalLuv said:
> ...


Yeah man... you gotta read.... Feel free to drop by and ask questions... but you will find that most experienced growers (which I am not) will only answer a newbs questions if they can see some kind of effort in that person's part to acquire that knowledge...

When you have read enough, you will have lot's of questions still, but they will be knowledgeable and very specific questions...

People will always help those who are trying to help themselves first...

We are not trying to be mean, but like it was pointed out 99% of the questions you have and will have, are already answered here... you just gotta read... research... it's good for everybody...

With that out of the way, HerbalLuvhas given you some good advice...

Please don't take it as if we don't want you or your questions here... at all... we want everybody here... 

Best of luck and Thanks for stopping by...



HerbalLuv said:


> just see this all the time and couldn't hold my fingers back any longer. lol


 thanks man, I was about to catch my breath and go for it, but you did a great job... Thanks...



SICC";1470718]Thats good to hear that they backed your order up said:


> I totally agree.. HTG Rocks! I plan on ordering from them in the future.
> Here's a new pic of my WW Mama
> less than 6 weeks to go! Sadly, my favorite cola got a little light burn on 1 leaf. I finally have the $ to go out and get the right equipment to clone the lower branches properly. 2 questions for you.. when clones are rooting, should they be on 24 hr light cycle? I hear others talk about 22..
> And how late into flowering is too late to clone?


HTG is doing me right...!!! I'll vouch for their business practices...

Good looking girl...

My clones go in with my veggies... somewhere between 16/8 and 18/6... I am not exact with that try...

And you can clone at any stage other than seedling and dead...

If you want to clone from flowering... it will take a bit for it to go back to vegging but it is 100% do-able until the last minute before harvest...

Hope that helps...

Thanks guys...

Appreciate everyone's comments and visit...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

yea i kno...... haha jk,  iv been lookin at alot of Ag grows reading, getting ready for my grow, and like you said you can obvisouly get a better set up, but i got mine for free and i like the whole throw it in a closet thing  but eventualy I will invest in a better set up but for now im ok with the Ag for a while. I really liked how you did your airstone setup, it was a good read, thanx for sharing you experiences with us all, i pulled up a chair and now i have to say im stuck right here haha, can wait for your other journal, good luck and the rest of this grow,


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks SICC... I've seen you around and you seem lika cool cat...

You're welcome here or any of my threads anytime...

I will say... even the 35 watt HPS that I originally monted on the AG hood, made a big difference... and if you have a kick ass fan, I think you could put a 50 or even a 70 in there... but you gotta watch you don't melt the hood....

Best of luck to you...

Cheers... 

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

*Join the Revolution ~~~ Hemp for Victory*

[youtube]yASY3kidLpg[/youtube]









.​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i knew you were a damn dirty hippie


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i knew you were a damn dirty hippie


and I'm gonna wave my Freak Flag High.... lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

is that a friend of yours?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone I met this Summer...

It was filmed at a friend's restaurant...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

it was powerfull, thanks. even if your clones do suck


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I know... them fuckin' roots huh... 

I am glad you enjoyed it, it was indeed very powerful to sit around the fire and be a part of it...

So, I just started another clone yesterday...

A clipping from the one that pissed you off so much.. hehehe...

It's in the shoe string cloner right now... we'll see how long until I have some action.. (watch it die on me...) it's the most effective I've used...


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 16, 2008)

well i think that girl was the ugliest thing i've ever seen


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

if you think she was ugly... you should have *seen* the smell...lol...


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 16, 2008)

so your saying eskimos smell funny????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow your patient gypsy....is this guy for real?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, a true Coastie will smell like seal oil and whale blubber... not I'm sure if that's funny...

But she is not Eskimo... just a good soul roaming the Earth...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> wow your patient gypsy....is this guy for real?


Smells like something brewed up to keep you in check.... lol....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Smells like something brewed up to keep you in check.... lol....


 
i dont know what you mean


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Well... first 5 posts and he's been here and to your thread...

I smell a disguise... hahahaha..!!!

Spark.... maybe LDB...???

I dunno...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

it's me ...i'm sorry. i'm so high and bored, and i have no life yet. waiting on $$$ i got a talkin to by potroast for making the account and replying to my own questions


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!

I knew you were talking to yourself... just didn't quite wanna accuse you... in case it wasn't you... lol...

That is some funny shit!!!!

How did he catch up with you? same -email?

So how r your rootless clones doing?

Is that why you cut them with so many leaves... so they can live a little longer without roots??!??!???

You should give the shoe string a try... real easy and free...

Sorry I didn't take new pics... too lazy... this is that one clone you saw...



























this was day 4, when I moved it to the tupperware with the airstone... 







Maybe you could use something like that...

all you need is a pop bottle, an old shoe string and a knife... tape makes it sturdier... but no necessary unless you take it jogging with you...

you should give a try...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i've got the cloning under control now thank you very much.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

ever hit #38 of 1000...??? Congrats!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

but hey... what did you think of the pictures I posted in your honor?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

ya know, to be such a hippie you sure are mean spirited.....karma????


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ya know, to be such a hippie you sure are mean spirited.....karma????


Yeah... I was a horse in a past life ... and now I get to haunt all those that whipped me..lol....

and I'm not really a hippie... where I live we survive... there is no fashion... for 9 months of the year I wear as much as an astronaut... flesh will freeze in minutes... seconds even if the wind is blowing...

And I'm just picking on you 'cause I love you... oh wait wrong thread...lol...

You are the original w33d 84r0n ... no one can ever replace you....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah... I was a horse in a past life ... and now I get to haunt all those that whipped me..lol....
> 
> and I'm not really a hippie... where I live we survive... there is no fashion... for 9 months of the year I wear as much as an astronaut... flesh will freeze in minutes... seconds even if the wind is blowing...
> 
> ...


 
awwww shucks......fuck man i had no idea you were up there......i envy you


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

up here? as in outer space? hahaha... not quite....

I live on the Bearing Sea Coast... west Alaska... not the end of the World but you can see it from here... hahaha....

Yeah it gets pretty chilly.... it's been snowing and not melting for over a week now....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

so much for global warming....how does one survive in a place like that. are there ice cube factories or penguin farms


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

looking good man....... so where is what exactly... i dont understand where u put all ya stuff. post some pics ...

 Cheers dude, looks great !


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

no but the sea freezes for a few hundred miles...

no penguins in the northern hemisphere either...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

DWR said:


> looking good man....... so where is what exactly... i dont understand where u put all ya stuff. post some pics ...
> 
> Cheers dude, looks great !


Every thing is here... chronologically ...

Page one is where it starts... 

the tent build I think starts on page 21...

The latest pics are on 24...

I could be wrong...

As for pics...

Dude my updates have 20 to 50 pics each... I'm too stoned to do it all again... but here are a few for ya...

Cheers...























































How's that???

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> no but the sea freezes for a few hundred miles...
> 
> no penguins in the northern hemisphere either...


i knew you were gonna say that about the penguins....i was hoping i could sneak that rhrough


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

hey bugs, ever hear of a 1 cfm fan???

I'm not sure I read it right... do you know what that is?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

...............


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i wuzz humpin-n-smokin'

no, never heard of that


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> hey bugs, ever hear of a 1 cfm fan???


1 cfm would be like breathing out ..... Best Western will never be the same .....


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 17, 2008)

How about some new pics...???


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful pics again Gypsy!
How do you get such close up detailed images?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Herb...

I hack into one of NASA's satellites as it makes it's orbit over my hotel room.... lol...

Seriously though... I have tried many diff. ways and the best still seems to be ... take a picture in the MACRO setting (usually represented by a lil' flower) ... then uploading it to the computer where I zoom in and crop...

in fact.. a picture of a picture...

Gypsy...


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 17, 2008)

The macro setting... I have always wondered what that lil flower was for. lol
What type of Camera do you have?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 17, 2008)

Yup that is what it's for...

I have just a cheap generic point and shoot digital... nothing fancy...

Lighting and not shaking are the 2 biggies.... lots of light on the subject so you need no flash... and be steady... use a tripod or other support if necessary...

Good Luck...

Gypsy..


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2008)

Love tha pics,


----------



## mistaboombastic (Oct 17, 2008)

your bud porn is top notch!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 17, 2008)

SICC";1481956]Love tha pics said:


> your bud porn is top notch!


Thanks... I try to keep sexy looking girls around...lol... 

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 18, 2008)

All I gotta say is DANG. 

cuz I just had a killer ganjgasm


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 18, 2008)

All I gotta say is DANG. 

cuz I just had a killer ganjgasm







Props to you GB!! Those girls are so purty!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 18, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> All I gotta say is DANG.


Thanks... I hate to be conceded, but they are looking pretty fucking good...!!!!




cybergrl23 said:


> cuz I just had a killer ganjgasm


Makes me happy to make you feel good...lol... 




cybergrl23 said:


> Props to you GB!! Those girls are so purty!


Thanks Girl.... I stare at them for eternity sometimes... mesmerized... like in an enchanted forest... surrounded by pixie dust... glistening crystals of goodness....

G

* KEEP ALASKA WILD *​


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Oct 18, 2008)

hey gypsy,
whats your light setup like??


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 19, 2008)

mrXgreenthumbX said:


> hey gypsy,
> whats your light setup like??


it's changed over time... 15.77 upgrades later I have...

1 x 35 watt HPS
2 x 70 watt HPS
1 x 100 watt MH...

a far cry from the 2 CFLs that came with the AG...

But I should mention that those 3 lights came within $30 of a 400 watt HPS *AND* a cooltube (without shipping from HTG)...

What's your's like?

Gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 19, 2008)

look what I couldn't resist doing last night....

I'll post a few more pictures later...before/after manicure... 

I only cut one of the buds... don't worry...

and I tried my best to make the pic life size... use your own quarter to judge size...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, we sometimes sit crosselegged in front of the "Mother Ship" and contemplate the universe. 
She's a little ill right now tho.. doesn't look like she took too kindly to being moved out of the AG, most of the fan leaves are getting pretty yellow.
I'm about to head over to RIU plant hospital and see if there's anything I can do but my suspicion is that it's just root shock and the fix is to leave her alone to recover.


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 20, 2008)

A most wonderfull grow....congrats to you


----------



## Neatos1 (Oct 20, 2008)

congratz on your grow gypz 

i read the whole thread took me a whole day 
i got my ag yesterday and im setting it up today

what would you recommend would be the best way to get the highest yield ? LST? 

how long did it take from the day they sprouted till you harvested?

also another thing what should i do about 12/12 setting for flowering?

i was thinking about hooking a timer up to the ag but then when the timer goes off the bubbles will go off too will this kill the plants?

thanks in advance 

peace


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 20, 2008)

No it wont shut off the Ag you plug the Figure 8 cord into the Lights, it onlys runs the lights, get the timer,


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 21, 2008)

nice clipping there Gypsy....just dont cut too much early...it only gets better ...but it looks dank as could be


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 21, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> Yeah, we sometimes sit crosselegged in front of the "Mother Ship" and contemplate the universe.
> She's a little ill right now tho.. doesn't look like she took too kindly to being moved out of the AG, most of the fan leaves are getting pretty yellow.
> I'm about to head over to RIU plant hospital and see if there's anything I can do but my suspicion is that it's just root shock and the fix is to leave her alone to recover.


Oh No!!! I am so sorry... what did you move her into? did you break much of the root system during transplant?

Best of luck... I'll be sending some positive vibrations to you guys...




BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> A most wonderfull grow....congrats to you


Thank You...
I am honored by your visit...
May you live long and prosper...




Neatos1 said:


> Neatos1 said:
> 
> 
> > congratz on your grow gypz
> ...





SICC";1497218]No it wont shut off the Ag you plug the Figure 8 cord into the Lights said:


> nice clipping there Gypsy....just dont cut too much early...it only gets better ...but it looks dank as could be


OH WOW! Thanks for dropping by... and the compliment...

Yeah I know... I will wait...

I just figured I'd take one bud... dry it... cure it for 2 weeks.. and smoke it as I harvest the rest...

I took 1/4 (NOT weight) of one plant, and I have a total of 4 plants... so I clipped about 1/16th of the total harvest...

It's a small harvest, so I will resist and make it the best I can... no more clippings...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 21, 2008)

for a laugh...

[youtube]brNX4xqlXJE[/youtube]


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Friggen wonderfull.....lmao


----------



## Neatos1 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol funniest thing ive seen in a while


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gyp, i gotta say that you are the fuckin MAN brother. That nugglet is one tasty lookin motherfucker, n like was said earlier, beautiful job manicuring too. That aerogarden dont look like it can do much man, until you n just a few select other people take that shit n grow some balls out fuckin DANK nuggets - its enough to make people think twice about growin with them. 


Glad to hear your finally got your HID setup goin, its gotta feel nice to know that your workin with some real power, n finishin things up is gonna be fun to watch. Ill be checkin in on you man, especially now that i have all my stupid bullshit under control, n dont have to fuckin ask a question every 3 seconds now, lol. Sorry for bein laxed with postin in your journal tho, seriously.

You sir, are a jedi master. The force flows strong within you, mighty potgrower 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 21, 2008)

K1NG... you must be psychic... I got back from the *post orifice* with my shit... after you posted this...lol...

Let me just say this...

10" from the tops, 75F constant... and I don't even have it properly set up yet...

I got all the stuff I needed for 8", so now I gotta go get the 6" stuff...

I am very pleased.... who could ask for more... *600 watt HPS 10 INCHES from my plants with no heat issues... AMAZING....
 
*I'll be posting some pictures tomorrow...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

A couple of pics for you...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hi...! yes... I'very Hi...!
> 
> A while back (10 days or so) I ordered a new light... a 600 Watt HPS w/ a 8" cool tube... ... so I could have one light over the four trays I intend on having..
> 
> ...


yo dude, thats the shit!!! very nice! im planing on build sumfin like this for my third grow.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

damn dude, i checked out how you built it, and i like it.
funny cfl sittin by his lonesome lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys... 

the tent cost me about $50 to build... easy too...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

i plan on building something like this, except not out in the open, i am makin a fake wall


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 23, 2008)

hi gypsy. looking good. couple of questions.

how many plants will you grow to maturity in each tub and how big are the tubs?
what are the dimension of that cool tube?

cheers mate.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Steve...

Glad to answer you questions...

4 plants per tub, 4 tubs...

each tub is 9"w x 20"d x 15"h

so the sides are 22.8cm X 50.8cm and they are 38.1cm tall

and if my math is right... they each hold 11 US gal.

or 9.7 UK gal.... or 44.24 Liters...

As for the cool tube... the Outside diameter is just over 6"/15.24cm and it is 19"/48.26cm long...

And Steve... the cooltube is worth every penny, whether purchased or DIY... 

Can you imagine a 600 watt HPS less than 10"/25.4 cm from seedlings... with no heat issues...?!?!?!? That is impressive my friend...

Let me know if you got anymore questions mate...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 23, 2008)

cheers gypsy. the tubs i've been looking at are smaller than yours but would only house two plants. as for the cool tube, with the ducting attached, what is the overall length? would i be right in assuming an extra 125mm at each end?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

if you run 6" duct... it goes straight to the tube with no adapters...

but yeah about 12cm per adapter is about right...


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 23, 2008)

cheers mate. that would be to big for my tent. it's only 60x60 cm square. i have seen another hood on the market that pulls air thru the top, like the one i made, which would suit me better.

i do like the one you got tho, you can hook them together inline off one fan.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

you could do it!!!

60cm is 23.6" .... the tube is only 19"... you have 4.6" to spare...

How high is your cab? would you need to adjust the height? I doubt it right...?

I would deff. try my hardest to go with a tube...

It is so efficient, Yesterday I closed up the tent and used the exhaust from the cool tube as intake for the tent...

Guess what? the high for the night was 76.8...!!!

They work well ... air just blows through... 

worms in your brain.. sorry...


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 23, 2008)

don't worry gypsy, i'm immune to your worms now hehe. however i reckon with that tube i would need an extra 10" in length to allow for the ducting at each end which would exceed the the width of my tent.


----------



## rictor (Oct 23, 2008)

gypsy ... legit grow... love the tent... good stuff ... as for HTG ... i was surprised ... then they totally hooked u up.. amazing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> don't worry gypsy, i'm immune to your worms now hehe. however i reckon with that tube i would need an extra 10" in length to allow for the ducting at each end which would exceed the the width of my tent.


Why would you need an extra 10"?

Just run it straight through... poke some holes in your tent if needed... I can't imagine you will need to adjust height... just make it fixed... par with the holes...

or do you mean you do not have room outside of your tent?



rictor said:


> gypsy ... legit grow... love the tent... good stuff ... as for HTG ... i was surprised ... then they totally hooked u up.. amazing...


Thanks, I appreciate it...

HTG is a LEGIT company that will stand behind their products...

I will buy from them EVERY TIME I need something... even if they want a few more bucks... I am HTG for life... they did me right and they will not regret it.... 

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

visions of winter... 





​


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my dream trips
Where is that and did you take it?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

That is about 20 miles north of Eek Alaska...

And yes I took the picture last winter...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....freakin cold man lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL.. can't deny it...

It was about 11:45 am... the Sun was just rising... the temp wasn't too bad... around -30F...


Welcome to the Arctic...lol...


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 24, 2008)

CRAZY MOFO! dude...thats fuckin cold....I bet your nipples are longer than your dick there!...lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

Nah... I dress like an Astronaut.... Camp out in -60F with no wood stove.. good gear... stay warm...lol...

Here's some shots of me getting ready to go to work (outside) at -45F... just another day at work, back when I was still walking right...

And I am not fat... I have about 7 to 8 inches of insulation, with at least 5 layers...lol...

Cheers...










​


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 24, 2008)

that fuckin sick dude...you have way bigger winter balls than I do...I am about to move to panama where it is between 60 and 80F every day of the year...screw that much cold...my dick would freeze off...I am amzed that you actually are able to pull off a grow there...mad props dude!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks man... yeah I live out in the boonies, you might say...

the nearest road that continues to somewhere is about 400 miles away...

as is the nearest bank... mc donald's... night club.. bar... mall... street light... police station... hospital... uh you get the picture...??

That is why my leg is so fucked now...

When I fell on the ice, and broke my leg in 7 places... and twisted my foot backwards and the sole up to the sky and the chin bone 90* fwd.... there was NO MEDICAL HELP AT ALL, not even booze or pills...

I just sat on the couch and watched my leg swell and turn colors...

the weather was bad, of course.. so I waited for 14 hours... with nothing but my thoughts to keep the pain away...

It's been almost a year now... and I am still doing physical therapy in the big city....

This grow was done in my hotel room, inside of the nightstand...lol...

what do you think about that????


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

dude i would so come visit you and smoke you out, hell i would bring a fuckin plant for you
you snowboard up there?
nice snowmobile. impressed man. i'd grow if i was out in the middle of nowhere too


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 24, 2008)

you are definitely in the running for the most hardcore crazy motherfucker I have ever talked to...and in the hotel nightstand...fuckin A...this dude is in a world of his own....and if you ever want some company up there...yeah...dont call me...I couldnt do it man...I would freeze to death in about 6 minutes.....but bro!....you have the best gloves EVER!...they are definitely rad


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

used to do a lot of shit that I am hoping to do again... including back country snowboarding and many other things...

right now I am, re-learning how to walk...

check this...














and here is a picture of last year's great Alaskan adventure...

1800 miles in 22 days, solo, across Alaska from the wast coast, through the Alaska Range, into Anchorage and back.... 100% solo and self supported...

Have you seen the new discovery on the Iditarod dog sled race? that is the trail I took, through rainy pass...

This is the day I left the "local" (250 roadless miles from home) dealer in Bethel...





​


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks!! they are supper warm...

the mittens are hand made... a traditional Yup'ik Eskimo design dating back thousands of years...

It is made of Beaver (back), River Otter (front of wrist and back of thumb), elk (palms of hand and thumb) and a Wolf trim to seal up against my elbow...

I call them Chewbacca hands...lol...

They were hand made ... by me... amazing what necessity does eh?!?!

2 layers of polar fleece make the liner... proven to -67F...!!!
















​


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 24, 2008)

its official...you are the craziest dude on here....respect!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

lol... thanks...

you surf?


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 24, 2008)

nah...I dont surf....I am scared to shit of drowning...I swim very well but....yeah...fuck drowning...lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

there are a million thing i would say to all of that, but only one fits
Respect
If i had the funds i would push my ass like that


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 24, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks man... yeah I live out in the boonies, you might say...
> 
> the nearest road that continues to somewhere is about 400 miles away...
> 
> ...


Holy crap man. Dang. Have you seen Into The Wild? You could kick his ass! And stay away from the berries.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 24, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> And stay away from the berries.


It was potato root that killed him, or the seeds rather!!! Hahaha, the berries around here are yum yum!  So what's the strain to be called Gypsy? How about that Gypsy's Cough!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

One *last* photo of the Mini Aeroponic Garden...





​ 



​


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

tres bien....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Steve...
> 
> Glad to answer you questions...
> 
> ...


man thats fuckin badass. I TOLD you man, the cooltube is the master of all air cooled reflectors bar none, lol - well, IMHO anyways. N the construction of your tent is bad ass too man, but what are you gonna do with those containers??? if you could dude, can u hook me up with a tutorial with what your doin to your containers? cuz i just might mimic you with my grow -- right now their in starter pots, but im seriously thinking about switchin up from soil to dro if i had someone to help me out during the process man. It just seems alot cleaner, not to mention itll cut my growing time down by a few weeks, lol. If you can man, can you break down how your gonna set up each tub?? either message me or just post it in here, no worries - im interested in how your gonna do it, cuz it looks like it would be perfect size for my tent too, only i would probably do like one or two plants per container - im lookin to get a little bit bigger nuggets than that, cuz u said each one was only like 11 gallons, right??

Anyways, hit me back up n lemme know whats up bro, i wanna get max potential outta what im doin, n i dont wanna fuck it up, so the easier the method, the better for me man. 

n you look like a Wookie, btw 

-K1


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You can get an ounce per plant . (dry) I do .. Ive found with these units .you have to let them flower longer .. If it is a 8-10 week strain .. let them go 2 weeks longer .. Ive been using one for awhile . with no hassle. Also forget about the ""Fill to here"" thing ... Fill the res to the brim.. Because they will drink 30-40 oz of water a day .. Good luck


You using bottled water, tap or?? Bottles can get expensive using that much, but I dont want to clog up the AG unit. Thought I read in the AG owners manual that comes with the unit not to use soft or well water.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> You using bottled water, tap or?? Bottles can get expensive using that much, but I dont want to clog up the AG unit. Thought I read in the AG owners manual that comes with the unit not to use soft or well water.


I don't buy water in bottles... that is the biggest scam in the history of mankind in my opinion...

I drink tap water and so do my plants... the plants get the ph adjusted though, I don't lol...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

i wouldn't say the biggest scam man, i have seen some people's tap water and there are a lot of trace shit in it and tastes weird. now i get good tap water. and still drink water cooler water.
But for the masses, chargin for water is fucked lol. some even get it from a municipal source aka tap water lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ...hit me back up n lemme know whats up bro..., n i dont wanna fuck it up, so the easier the method, the better for me man.
> 
> n you look like a Wookie, btw
> 
> -K1


Just pm'd you bro... good luck... hit me back if ya need to...

Wookie... lol... I wonder what you would look like at -45F...lol....



MisterNiceGuy said:


> i wouldn't say the biggest scam man, i have seen some people's tap water and there are a lot of trace shit in it and tastes weird. now i get good tap water. and still drink water cooler water.
> But for the masses, chargin for water is fucked lol. some even get it from a municipal source aka tap water lol


Ok maybe not the biggest... but freakin A...

Where I live, bottled water costs more than $5 a gallon... I don't buy it.. period....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

5 dollars shit man. it is 75 cents here for a jug refil of a 5 gallon container =)


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess they are scamming me more than you...lol...

I live 400 miles away remember...

everything's gotta be flown in to the hub village on a big plane, and then gets to my place on a small plane... everything is very expensive...

I pay a lot more than you guys do for anything I can't kill...lol...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

haha no doubt, tuffin it out there.
i love water, i would kill someone if it was 5 dollars a gallon
at least you got super cold water on tap lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

Hahahaha.. I have tap water in the city, where I am now, 'cause of my leg... but at home... it's rain water and snowmelt....lol...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

that's perty savage man lol
we need to have a riu convention where your at for the tough ones


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

Nah... let's keep all them people in the cities where they belong...

I moved out here for a reason... lol....

on a diff note.. here are some of the shots from the harvest... more later....


----------



## rictor (Oct 25, 2008)

amazing...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

when you think about it, snowmelt has gotta be the best way to go for water for your plants, no?? i mean, its basically frozen rainwater, and thats really the best thing your plants could ever get as far as water goes right?? of course, you wouldnt boil it, youd just let it melt at room temp so you dont kill the natural nutes inside the water, but shit man, that actually sounds like it would be choice. not havin to use tapwater, and havin THAT much of an abundance of snow to use bro - id be fillin up rubbermaid tubs with that shit every day, lol - granted melted it would only end up bein like a quarter the volume that it was when it was snow, but id still be usin it ;P


N yeah, i know id look like a fucked up lookin chewie too man, but id pull it off though cuz id be dreadin my fur up, maybe wear a tam or somethin like that, hehe.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 25, 2008)

rictor said:


> amazing...


agreed


----------



## Neatos1 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey gypsy
another question..
could i use my plants i got in soil in my backyard and put them into my ag?
thanks in advance


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 26, 2008)

Neatos1 said:


> hey gypsy
> another question..
> could i use my plants i got in soil in my backyard and put them into my ag?
> thanks in advance


Sure Neatos... anytime.... I just hope you do realize that I am also very new... and although I do not mind giving advice, I am just another newb...

With that in mind...

I would say yes... you can...

You would have to deal with several issues... and the stress on the plant may not be worth it.... is it a case of HAVE TO? then sure...

I have transplanted a few flower plants from the outside... not to the AG, but into an ice bucket with an airstone...

The first issue is the uprooting.... you WILLL break part of the plants roots system... hopefully not one of the thick stems....

You will probably loose 35 to 50% of the root system at best, so expect a stunt in growth for a bit...

The other problem is the possibility of bringing in pests with you.... be it on the leaves or the soil....

As far as getting the dirt out of the roots, I have never successfully removed ALL the dirt... which may clog your AG's water pump...

Is it a case of HAVE TO? is winter coming fast ? then yeah go ahead, but have a bucket ful of PH'd water and very gently rinse the roots free of dirt the best you can... repeat as often as you care, gently.... until you are satisfied....

As for the flower in the ice bucket... I feed it bloom juice and I have gotten more than 5 flowers in the past few months... there are pics of it here in my journal somewhere... prob around page 10 or so... not too sure...

Anyways I hope this helps... I'll see if I can find that pic of the ice bucket for you...

Cheers...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 26, 2008)

Only way to do it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 26, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Only way to do it!



*Word...*
..........​


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 26, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> *Word...*
> ..........​



You're f'n ignorant... stfu ahole, newb, tardo!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh... I am just going to ignore that...

F&%#$^&!**&#@^%^!*(cuss:

Ah ... much better,,,lol...

Here's a few shots of Gypsy's new seed cracker/cloner...

Cheers...

































​


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 27, 2008)

lookin good brotha...one piece of advice on the clones...take each leaf blade and cut half off of it...it will cut down on the plants transpiration and they will stand right up for you....like this

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/165858d1218104210-getting-perpetual-journal-pot-019.jpg


----------



## topspin (Oct 27, 2008)

would the little 3 spot aerogarden work for cloning and vegging with an extra cfl the transfer to the deluxe for flowering?

I'm a total newbie who's read all the aerogerden post. I have a deluxe going with 4 bag seed babies 3 xtra cfl clamp ons. 

Thanks to the sensi's from grasshopper


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 27, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> You're f'n ignorant... stfu ahole, newb, tardo!


wtf??!?! are you just kiddin, or u got a problem with gypsy???


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> wtf??!?! are you just kiddin, or u got a problem with gypsy???


Hey K1ng...!

Socata is a good friend of mine... just giving me shit... for giving him some shit...

Good looking out... but it's all good Bro...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 27, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> lookin good brotha...one piece of advice on the clones...take each leaf blade and cut half off of it...it will cut down on the plants transpiration and they will stand right up for you....like this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/165858d1218104210-getting-perpetual-journal-pot-019.jpg


Thanks man... sometimes I cut them sometimes I don't...
Good looking out... we'll see if this works...




topspin said:


> would the little 3 spot aerogarden work for cloning and vegging with an extra cfl the transfer to the deluxe for flowering?
> 
> I'm a total newbie who's read all the aerogerden post. I have a deluxe going with 4 bag seed babies 3 xtra cfl clamp ons.
> 
> Thanks to the sensi's from grasshopper


I would skip the AG and go for a plastic tub with an airstone.... or even a 2 liter coke bottle and an airstone...

Unless you are filthy rich... then you can give them you riches (send me some too...lol..)... you can build one, bigger and better way cheaper....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 27, 2008)

that's a cool little aerogarden setup, glad I've had the chance to watch this shit in action


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> wtf??!?! are you just kiddin, or u got a problem with gypsy???



   

I'm the little stoned hobbit in the conversation, pay no mind to me.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Gypsy... making your own beaver pelt gloves, soloing it through Alaska, growing some herb in your hotel room, you, my friend, are officially THE MAN!!!!! Congrats on the harvest brother, your little aero sprouter/cloner conversion is sick!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> that's a cool little aerogarden setup, glad I've had the chance to watch this shit in action


It sure is fun man... and so far... I have been nothing but impressed...



SocataSmoker said:


> I'm the little stoned hobbit in the conversation, pay no mind to me.


Oh... you.. whatever......hahaha.... 

Thanks for coming by man, but you know that old saying...?

If you don't have anything nice to say... KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT...lol...





AsbestosToast said:


> AsbestosToast said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsy... making your own beaver pelt gloves, soloing it through Alaska, growing some herb in your hotel room, you, my friend, are officially THE MAN!!!!!
> ...


OK, so... 25 out of 32 seeds are now cracked... all are finding their way into the very porous plugs just fine... I was impressed...

All of the clones are still alive... or green anyways... and I added a few more...

I found out that one of my Bagseed Indicas is a female... and I had topped her 4 times... so I got to take a bunch of nice thick stemmed cuttings...

So I now have 19 clones in the AG... some of the new Indica ansd some from the same strain as my last grow... 

Here is a pic... or two...lol... what do you think of that root????

Oh... and I am not sure if you guys were under the impression that I made the tray.... but I didn't.... 

It's an AG accessory, $30 at the grow shop...

One could easily make one... but it was within $5 of just the plugs... so I got it... but you could easily make it... and use their plugs...

Cheers...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

i just shit bricks man
that's a hell of a root!


----------



## honkeytown (Oct 28, 2008)

you really do impress me with that thing man....once again nice work!!!! I cant wait to see what you do with them 19 clones!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow gypsy, thats alot of plants. You are going to be one HAPPY camper in a couple months. (and by happy I mean baked.)


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> you really do impress me with that thing man....once again nice work!!!! I cant wait to see what you do with them 19 clones!


Yeah Man... Thanks...!

There are 3 strains in those 19...

1 is Juicy fruit from an immature plant...(no sex yet)

12 from the recently found Indica Bagseed Female...

and 6 from that little 2" clone... remember..? 2 fan leaves with 3 feet of root? 

well... it is well established and I think it is very acceptable to have 6 cuttings from a 2" clone in a little over a month... without raping it....!

I figured I'd put a few extra in... so if a couple died I can still fill the 16 slots in my tent...

Thanks for sticking around man...

Cheers....



AsbestosToast said:


> Wow gypsy, thats alot of plants. You are going to be one HAPPY camper in a couple months. (and by happy I mean baked.)


Hahaha....

I won't keep them all.... I am on a search for good mothers... everyone should be able to have multiple strains....

I would be so stoked to get a diff strain harvest every 2 weeks....

Plus I am sure some are dudes...

I'll prob end up with 6 to 8 moms of varied lineages...lol...

Cheers guys....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 31, 2008)

holy shit man, thats one big fuckin root system on such a small plant dude. Fuckin nuts. How long did it take for that root to grow so big again?? My 1st dro transplant has been in for three days, and the root system has almost doubled in size already - although there isnt any growth in the actual plant itself, im sure the roots are just settling themselves n im in for a nice big growth spurt as soon as shes done with the shock of the media change. Wish i was as fortunate as you bro....

So, how many gallons are each of your containers in your tent man?? im using 2 or 3 gallon containers right now - both the ones im using are 2 gal, trying to see which one will work better, and also to keep space consumption low, but im wondering if this is enough room for 1 plant to grow in hydroponically. i mean, ive seen how big the roots can get in containers, n if it fills out the way ive seen them fill out, then im sure i have enough room, but then why do people say that you need 5 gallons of space for a plant to grow properly man?? fuckin baffling. I mean, with the results youve had with your last grow - n those aerogardens aint exactly spacious, especially when your using multiple plants - n to be able to pull such nice buds off with your grow, i just dont see why you would need the extra space.

But yeh ill ask again cuz i got lost there while i was typin - how many gallons is each container, and your doin what - 2 or 3 plants per container, right??

either way, fuckin awesome man. cant wait to see what you pull off this time bro - youve gotten the hydroponic arts down pretty well dude, n im impressed, straight up. I just wish that i can get my experiment to go off with a few less hitches than ive had so far, lol.

+rep reguardless, if itll lemme do it again

-K1.


O n Socata, sorry bro, i didnt know that u n Gyps were bros - take no nevermind by me, I just dont like hostile situations when friends are involved man. Id do the same for any of my friends


----------



## SocataSmoker (Nov 1, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> O n Socata, sorry bro, i didnt know that u n Gyps were bros - take no nevermind by me, I just dont like hostile situations when friends are involved man. Id do the same for any of my friends


Quite alright my friend!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

What do you think of these babies?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at the tomato plants..!!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

tomatos ?  


looks good


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> tomatos ?
> 
> 
> looks good


I am vegging my mothers and some tomatoes while I wait for the new batch of clones...

You did look up further than the tomatoes, right?!?!

There are a few other pics of my new juicy fruit and White Widows... plus some other random indicas and my 2" clone turned mom...lol...

Thanks for coming by!!!

Cheers....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn G, like the set up, all that green


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2008)

Its looking good Gypsy. I'm sure your stoked. I know I am!! I pass the 5 week mark on Tuesday!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO. Plus I am now well on the sog way. I will probably have to throw some clones away even... My little bubble cloner is 100% success so I have too much.... Even after filling a whole other persons garden... mmmm life is good...LOL


----------



## kaozpimp (Nov 3, 2008)

Gypsy you are my hero. lol. wat up guys. the ak is doing good. just put her into flower 2 days ago. how long does it take to nug?? already reaking, the ozium spray every ten minutes helps. dis is gona be tough, got room mates that dont know and cant know. i hear the ak-47 smells preety rank?? well guys im up 4 any help i can get in any direction on were to take this project. thanks


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

*So I figured this would be a good time for another comparison... lol...

The first picture was taken on 09/06/08...
*






*The second picture is the same clone on 09/21/08...
Not bad for 15 days eh?!
*






*All of the following pictures were taken just a few minutes ago... so almost 2 months have passed...

I am sorry I do not have a shot of the plant with the roots hanging down... They are about 5 feet long and I could not figure out how to get the shot without my hand on it... until I put it back and then I am not going to fuck with it anymore...

So... these are the shots you get ... but it should illustrate very well the current stat of affairs....lol...

Oh, and I have already taken 6 cuttings from this, before the pics...
* 







*The roots are the ones on the right, closest to you...*







*A backside shot, showing what is, in my opinion, the perfect "HPS veg stretch" for cloning... *







This next photo reminds me of the Incredible Hulk for some reason... 







*Braids of Life...*







*And a final, close up shot...

Cheers...
*


----------



## cybergrl23 (Nov 4, 2008)

Those are some sexy roots! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## iamthatguy (Nov 4, 2008)

What Nutes you using Gypsy?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> Those are some sexy roots! Thank you for sharing!


Thanks...!

But I need to talk to quality control.... something is wrong...

My grow went from Potgasmic to merely sexy...lol... I gotta fix that...

Maybe some buds on them ladies will get your motor revving again...lol...

Thanks for stopping by..!!



iamthatguy said:


> What Nutes you using Gypsy?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Nov 4, 2008)

gypsy..seen where u first started out with the AG. This is where i am at.lol...I live in a small place and just looking for something that will keep 2 ppl up. I have been reading your posts and learned alot. But i got a question. In the AG, whats the smallest but most producing plant i can get. I been leaning on the lowryder 2 or some dwarf that is really great. around here there is nothing to get but BS, so i need to start my own. any help is very appreciated from anyone please. Thanks


----------



## cybergrl23 (Nov 4, 2008)

They are just roots after all. Show me buds and that will up your ooo meter


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2008)

Gypsy! Bomb roots. I'm surprised the foam is holding that monster in the bucket..LOL Proof you really don't need media to grow..LOL ONLY THREE WEEKS LEFT as of today for me.... MAN I cant wait... but I have to..LOL


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Nov 5, 2008)

any chance of more pics of the inside of the closet? Looking to see what the ducting looks like inside and attached to the lamp. This thread is a so informative.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

smokedogg63 said:


> gypsy..seen where u first started out with the AG. This is where i am at.lol...I live in a small place and just looking for something that will keep 2 ppl up. I have been reading your posts and learned alot. But i got a question. In the AG, whats the smallest but most producing plant i can get. I been leaning on the lowryder 2 or some dwarf that is really great. around here there is nothing to get but BS, so i need to start my own. any help is very appreciated from anyone please. Thanks


Hey man...

Thanks for coming by...

I wish I knew about all the strains and shit... but I don't...

I will tell you that an AG will not support 2 people... not even one...

I got 1.2oz in 8 weeks... That can be gone really fast...

But Vette gets way more...

Have you checked his grow?




cybergrl23 said:


> They are just roots after all. Show me buds and that will up your ooo meter


I know... no buds for a while... so I guess my ooo meter will be pretty low for a while... lol...

Thanks for stopping by...

Always good to see you around...



SomeGuy said:


> Gypsy! Bomb roots. I'm surprised the foam is holding that monster in the bucket..LOL Proof you really don't need media to grow..LOL ONLY THREE WEEKS LEFT as of today for me.... MAN I cant wait... but I have to..LOL


Hahaha... looks funny though doesn't it?

Be patient.. it will pay off...



Igotsoul4u said:


> any chance of more pics of the inside of the closet? Looking to see what the ducting looks like inside and attached to the lamp. This thread is a so informative.


Sure thing man... it's pretty straight fwd... I think I have these posted here somewhere, but no biggie...

Hope these help...

Cheers...



















​


----------



## smokedogg63 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks man for the help...i'll check his out...the thing is i'll need something small ( not noticable) that could keep us up...lol...but learned alot form your thread...thanks man.


----------



## diggityman (Nov 5, 2008)

how did you get your plants to just grow one main bud in the aerogarden?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

smokedogg63 said:


> thanks man for the help...i'll check his out...the thing is i'll need something small ( not noticable) that could keep us up...lol...but learned alot form your thread...thanks man.


Oh but there are ways...

if yo are serious we can get into it...

Stealth cabs are the shit... *I* just don't need the stealth...

Let me know man.... you can do it... just not with the AG... but it can help...lol...





diggityman said:


> how did you get your plants to just grow one main bud in the aerogarden?


With clones... and a bit of gypsy magik... lol...

You gotta read man... it's all there... 100%, well 99%....

I'll be glad to help anyone do the same thing... but you have to want to do it yourself first...

Read read read... can't say that enough...

Do you have an AG? 

Hit me back... I am sorry if I may seem harsh, I just keep it real.. 

Best of luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome grow Gypsy. Just read the whole thing from start to finish. Beautiful buds man


J


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> awesome grow Gypsy. Just read the whole thing from start to finish. Beautiful buds man
> 
> 
> J


You did?!?!?!

That's awesome..!!!! Thanks for doing it...!!!

I sure had fun writing it...

Hope it helped you somehow...

And thanks.. I am  some of it right now.. lol...

Let me know if you have any suggestions or questions...

Cheers Mate...


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice. I am at workk now feeling pretty jealous. Must taste sweet. Take a big pull for me

Just hit a major snag towards the end of flowering. Getting ready for a 2nd grow withing a couple of weeks


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> Nice. I am at workk now feeling pretty jealous. Must taste sweet. Take a big pull for me
> 
> Just hit a major snag towards the end of flowering. Getting ready for a 2nd grow withing a couple of weeks


LOL... I hear ya...

Tell you what... I will load a nice one for ya...

I'll wait about a minute from the time I post this and I'll hit it... should be about the time you get the email... lol...

But do tell... what was you snag last time?

and what's your set up for this go around...?

You working early? or late? I guess in America it could be anywhere from 11pm to 4am ... it's just past midnight here in AK... 

Well, hit me back...


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice I can taste it from here all the way on the East Coast. I had to go away for business for 2 weeks. The day before I left I give half the nutes I normally give just to be safe. My girlfriend calls me Thursday and tells me they're not looking good, leaves are turning brown but not dying. I took a flight home over the weekend and she was right; all the leaves brown PH went all the way up to 7. looks like I suffered from nute burn and lockout. I was pissed. I emptied my res and started flushing jumped on a plane and went back now waiting for this week to end so I can get home and see what I am in for. Its only bag seed because its my first grow, but all this time to have something go wrong now just sucks


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man... that does suck...

I read somewhere you are doing aero? rubbermaid tote?

Is it a DWC hybrid?

or a true aero?

Seems like you are trying to switch to the true aero eh?!?!

am I wrong?

ready for another one?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

so whats the topic here?

my bad just linked here im on track now.


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Always ready brother. Yeah it was all in one and I didn't like it. It seemed to be a pain to do res changes, testing the PH, PPM. The plants I have are so big you can't take the lid off. i want a separate Res with the pump in it piping it to the other Rubbermaid where the plants would be


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> Always ready brother. Yeah it was all in one and I didn't like it. It seemed to be a pain to do res changes, testing the PH, PPM. The plants I have are so big you can't take the lid off. i want a separate Res with the pump in it piping it to the other Rubbermaid where the plants would be


 
even with a secound res tank to pump to there will still be a inch or too
of solution in the tank due to the pump and the shape witch leave water
in.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome... and I agree... better to keep it DWC... just get a constant monitor... 

Hellraizer30, a piece of this bud is going in the , in celebration of your visit...lol...


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Even if I drill a hole in the bottom with 1/2 PVC or tubing? I really don't want to keep it DWC. It was a real hassle for me


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

I think a DWC is way more forgiving than aero, especially if you travel much...

a couple of hours dry, and your roots are dead...

I have had power failures with DWC, and survived without a scratch up to 6 hours without bubbles...

But I also believe that it worked out because my res is kept cool, very cool... too cool for some... but 58F to 62F works well...

what do you guys think of these roots?



















GypsyBush said:


> *So I figured this would be a good time for another comparison... lol...
> 
> The first picture was taken on 09/06/08...
> *
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Welcome... and I agree... better to keep it DWC... just get a constant monitor...
> 
> Hellraizer30, a piece of this bud is going in the , in celebration of your visit...lol...


sweet man, im smoking last cycles stash the freshies arent ready yet.

now if you raised the res and put that drain in instead of a secound 
res just to emty it and run a h202 sulution to clean it your golden
pump just dont get it all out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

Im looking into the hydro aspect and been trying new things
the dcw is not one ive done, but ive done aero and flood tables
built to the same way ALBEFUCK does his and its working well
but im sure theres a faster way than a ebb and flow flood table
system.


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

I have roots like that too. I am using like a 36 gallon for 8 plants. I can't take the pots out because the plants are too big. Can't take the lid off because the plants are too big. My setup now is Aero until the roots hit the water and then its DWC 


If you want to talk in my thread its cool. I feel like I am hijacking your thread


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

I started with the AG, so when I decided to expand, it was only natural to go with DWC...

I am very happy... it's basically like following a recipe... baking a cake...

but you must be able to follow the recipe... gotta have the ppm and ph down pat...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

and heres the crop coming up and some of last crops smoke.

this is my soil setup alittle crude but it works
the flood tables are in the other room and 
dont have pics yet will soon though


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> I have roots like that too. I am using like a 36 gallon for 8 plants. I can't take the pots out because the plants are too big. Can't take the lid off because the plants are too big. My setup now is Aero until the roots hit the water and then its DWC
> 
> 
> If you want to talk in my thread its cool. I feel like I am hijacking your thread


Oh no man.. not at all... this is a cool place to shoot the shit... no worries... lol...

So your plants are big and you're not happy???

can we see a picture? it's always cool to post pics here man.. anytime... share the love...


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I got 5 feminized Blue Cheese seeds for my next grow. I am going to grow 2 mothers and get clones off. Since they don't get that big I might be able to do it with my Aero/DWC setup I have running now


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> and heres the crop coming up and some of last crops smoke.
> 
> this is my soil setup alittle crude but it works
> the flood tables are in the other room and
> dont have pics yet will soon though


 
Nice Hellraizer30!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> and heres the crop coming up and some of last crops smoke.


That's pretty man... +rep...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks man I try but keeping it looking perty aint easy but I want
so bad to convert to hydro compleatly just a huge leap when
ive got the soil thing down, I want to not have all the waist
that come with soil plus thet grow faster as hydro. so you
think aero system are not safe? the power does go out often
with the weather and all maybe Il just try the dwc setup
and compare it to flood system and make a call on it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

heres more

sorry about the hps running mess with the camera


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> Well I got 5 feminized Blue Cheese seeds for my next grow. I am going to grow 2 mothers and get clones off. Since they don't get that big I might be able to do it with my Aero/DWC setup I have running now


Best of luck.. I wish I knew all about these diff strains everyone talks about... I'm so ignorant to that stuff..lol..



compqt said:


> Nice Hellraizer30!!


No shit uh?!



hellraizer30 said:


> thanks man I try but keeping it looking perty aint easy but I want
> so bad to convert to hydro compleatly just a huge leap when
> ive got the soil thing down, I want to not have all the waist
> that come with soil plus thet grow faster as hydro. so you
> ...


Dude, honestly... get yourself a 5 gal bucket with a lid, an airpump and airstone at walmart, some pipe insulation to hold your clone in place and get ready to tie them off of something sturdy...

You probably already havea PH and PPM meter and nutes for you tables right???

Cheap move... keep your res as cool as possible...a strong fan blowing air across the bottom of the room will help... but winter is here, cold is in abundance...

DWC is prone to root rot, if allowed to get warm... H2O2... I am sure you know the drill ... lol...


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

just a bit on DWC if the power goes out alot where you are your plants could die in just 5 or 6 hours.
the roots wont get any oxygenated water so if you do go with DWC get either an air pump with battery backup or use a computer UPS (battery backup) to keep your pump runnin when power is out


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

and hiya Gypsy and hellraizer ... rumor goin around rollitup that thereis a party goin on in Gypsies grow room


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know jack about strains. Hell I can't get any of these strains by me. I just did some research on different seeds, I wanted indica of course, something small. Supposidly these plants get to a little over 2 feet which is perfect for what I have. So I chose this strain. 

A guy I know gave me a White Widow seed which I am going to grow in dirt far away just in case its a male


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> heres more
> 
> sorry about the hps running mess with the camera


They look good man... what lights? air colled?



Phinxter said:


> just a bit on DWC if the power goes out alot where you are your plants could die in just 5 or 6 hours.
> the roots wont get any oxygenated water so if you do go with DWC get either an air pump with battery backup or use a computer UPS (battery backup) to keep your pump runnin when power is out


100% agreed.. especially if the oxygen content is diminished by warm solution temperatures...

That is one of the reasons I try to keep my res as cool as possible... I am in the city for now, so the power is ok... but we've had outages, as I mentioned...

a battery back up is in the plan, as well as a heavy duty air pump with regulators, I run 4 tanks in my tent, and I dread those little aquarium pumps...



Phinxter said:


> and hiya Gypsy and hellraizer ... rumor goin around rollitup that thereis a party goin on in Gypsies grow room


Well c'mon in... i'll get you a piece of a different bud...lol.. but if more people show up, I'm runing out of different buds...lol..

the AG only gave me 1.2 oz...lo... 

Cheers and Welcome... this  is for you...lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

cool sun air cooled shield x4 and x4 600 lumitek didgis hps
9 per lights 5gal. pots general hydro ponic nutes


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

1.2 oz? Is that what you got dried from the Aerogarden? Thats really nice for 6 inch plants. You had 4 plants correct?


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

white widow is some killer weed. i wish its flavor was a bit more exotic tho. but its plenty potent enough to make up for taste.
as for short plants these are inexpensive andquite a nice strain for autoflower dwarf strain 
Buy Ganja Dwarf / lowrider / lowryder marijuana cannabis seeds from Holland.
and the beauty of this strain is its 9 weeks from seed to weed
Harvest : 8-9 week after germ


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

Gypsy those bonzais you pulled out of the aero are the coolest things ive ever seen. LOL 6 inch bonzia budz... wax on wax off danielsan.
you have got to be a master grower to get buds that big off a 6 inch plant.
you are the man for sure on that one


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Phinxter. Now I hope that WW is a female. I just got the Blue Cheese from attitude so I am going to try that for a while. I have seen picks of lowrider here and the buds looked incredible. That is definitely on my list for the future


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

at the worst case scenario tho if the WW is male you can pullit before it spreads pollen and make some bubble hash. it wont be a ton but enough to have fun and smoke you a bowl of hash ... or some wicked hot knife hits


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> cool sun air cooled shield x4 and x4 600 lumitek didgis hps
> 9 per lights 5gal. pots general hydro ponic nutes


Sweet... I love my 600 HPS, have it in a cool tube with dedicated 170cfm

my tent is pretty small for a 600, but ventilation us the key...

600 watts 10" from the tops in a 36x20x60 tent, and I can set and maintain any temp between 65F and 95F



compqt said:


> 1.2 oz? Is that what you got dried from the Aerogarden? Thats really nice for 6 inch plants. You had 4 plants correct?


Yup 4 plants... the biggest was 6"x13" the smallest was 4"x 3"... pure bud... sweet tasting... I am very pleased... even if I was wishing they were 5 feet instead of 5 inches...lol...

Not bad for a first hydro grow... it took the mystery away from it...



Phinxter said:


> white widow is some killer weed. i wish its flavor was a bit more exotic tho. but its plenty potent enough to make up for taste.
> as for short plants these are inexpensive andquite a nice strain for autoflower dwarf strain
> Buy Ganja Dwarf / lowrider / lowryder marijuana cannabis seeds from Holland.
> and the beauty of this strain is its 9 weeks from seed to weed
> Harvest : 8-9 week after germ


Yeah I have heard of ruderallis hybrids... but I have no desire to worry about males...

I do run seeds thorough in search of new strains from bagseed... but usually I run 100% female...

Thanks for the link though, I will look more into it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> Gypsy those bonzais you pulled out of the aero are the coolest things ive ever seen. LOL 6 inch bonzia budz... wax on wax off danielsan.
> you have got to be a master grower to get buds that big off a 6 inch plant.
> you are the man for sure on that one


Thanks You... but this is a case of mistaken identity...

I am no master... just learning... plain ol luck...

This was my first indoor grow...

Used to throw handfuls of seeds in fields back in the day... come back in a few moths and salvage what the cows didn't eat...lol...

Thanks Bro.. but I really don't deserve it... hahaha

wanna see a trua AG master at work? check Vette's grow... freakintastic!!!!

here...

Hijack.....aerogarden grow

Check that and get back to me...lol...



compqt said:


> Thanks Phinxter. Now I hope that WW is a female. I just got the Blue Cheese from attitude so I am going to try that for a while. I have seen picks of lowrider here and the buds looked incredible. That is definitely on my list for the future


Speaking of seeds... I am waiting on 2x WW and 2x Juicy fruit, plus a few heavy indica bagseeds... any day now... 2 of 8 have shown female so far... both bagseed...



Phinxter said:


> at the worst case scenario tho if the WW is male you can pullit before it spreads pollen and make some bubble hash. it wont be a ton but enough to have fun and smoke you a bowl of hash ... or some wicked hot knife hits


Is there really any THC that early? I thought production started later on...


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah GYpsy that post was more for compqt as they are growing a smaller strain due to height restrictions.. and LOL we all know you dont need dwarf strains to make short plants ... like i said when it comes to growin out 6 inch plantswith just 1 5 inch cola on em you are by far the king of kings lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

the next run im doing voilator kush thanks to attitude and there speedy
shipping lol


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah usually THC shows later you really need to veg a bit for any decent amount. but if it shows male preflowers you just leave it in veg till its pretty bushy then plop it in flower and keep a close eye on it to make sure it dont pop its load in yer females.
soon as you get too scaredits gonna pop pull it up and make hash


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> yeah GYpsy that post was more for compqt as they are growing a smaller strain due to height restrictions.. and LOL we all know you dont need dwarf strains to make short plants ... like i said when it comes to growin out 6 inch plantswith just 1 5 inch cola on em you are by far the king of kings lol


Sure man I hear ya...

But some people are really into them auto flower strains...

Just sow a shitload and keep a few males to make more seed...

it's a whole other style in it's own right.. and a very valid one, especially on soil..

You crack me up... thanks for the compliments... good enough for a nightstand grow.. in a hotel room eh?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> the next run im doing voilator kush thanks to attitude and there speedy
> shipping lol


what's that you got in your rom now?



Phinxter said:


> yeah usually THC shows later you really need to veg a bit for any decent amount. but if it shows male preflowers you just leave it in veg till its pretty bushy then plop it in flower and keep a close eye on it to make sure it dont pop its load in yer females.
> soon as you get too scaredits gonna pop pull it up and make hash


Right on...

Almost worth having a "weak" flower box, with fluorescents, so you don't risk it...


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

took me a minute to find attitudes site but i had a peek. that violator kush looks pretty tasty and its a nice heavy indica too ... just my style
good choice and good luck on that grow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> took me a minute to find attitudes site but i had a peek. that violator kush looks pretty tasty and its a nice heavy indica too ... just my style
> good choice and good luck on that grow


 
thanks man and the strain in my room right now is a unkown hand me
down from a friend. but yields around 3 ounces a plant just big plants thouigh


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks man and the strain in my room right now is a unkown hand me
> down from a friend. but yields around 3 ounces a plant just big plants thouigh


I was just there looking too...

Nice...

I can't really see your buds very clearly, do mine look anything like yours...

I have bought this strain many many times... it seems a lot of people have it around the state...lol.... wouldn't that be funny... we'd both be grwoing the same unknown strain... hahahaha....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

they do look the same in ways, mine came from a old timer up in talketna,
a friend of mine got it from him a year before he got busted.


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> took me a minute to find attitudes site but i had a peek. that violator kush looks pretty tasty and its a nice heavy indica too ... just my style
> good choice and good luck on that grow


 

1st time ever buying seeds online. I paid the gaurantee with the shirt (figured they could just stash it in there) and I got them in 6 days, east coast


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

compqt said:


> 1st time ever buying seeds online. I paid the gaurantee with the shirt (figured they could just stash it in there) and I got them in 6 days, east coast


attitude rocks for shure


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

i've heared nothing but good things about attitude seeds next time i change strains i will give them a go.
the guys i work with are really fickle .. seems if i keep the same 2 strains going for more than a few harvests they get disinterested. no matter how good the stuff is they are just blazay about it ... like ... nah i just had that last week.
keeps me on my toes growin different strains. gotta keep your smokout buddies happy


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> they do look the same in ways, mine came from a old timer up in talketna,
> a friend of mine got it from him a year before he got busted.


Hahaha.. funny... small state... 

Big... but really small... one big village... hahahah...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

wher I come from people are super cratful gust to get any not much
around these parts


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hahaha.. funny... small state...
> 
> Big... but really small... one big village... hahahah...


lol you got that right


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> wher I come from people are super cratful gust to get any not much
> around these parts


you live out in the bush too?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

yep that city shits not for me, I like the quiet its peacefuf


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm only here cause of some medical crap I am dealing with.. hence the hotel...

Home is out on the west coast... YK Delta... I know what you mean...

Wonder if I know you..?! ah better not know I guess..lol...

Well, I'm gonna say god night to the girls and crash...

Feel free to hang out as long as the fire's burning... 

catch you guys later... thanks for visiting...

and for sharing the pictures and info...

Gypsy..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm only here cause of some medical crap I am dealing with.. hence the hotel...
> 
> Home is out on the west coast... YK Delta... I know what you mean...
> 
> ...


im out too 2:48 just to late 
cya lateers


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey gypsy! just read the entire journal over the course of two days and i got to say im impressed  yours was one of the last ag grows ive stumbled onto, ive also read vettes and volcoms from the start but never felt incilined to post on theres, that being said i just had to contribute in someway to this beautiful story  I recently purchased 5 violator kush seeds, never tried the strain before but its a heavy indica that has genetics from hindu kush which is one of my favourite smokes. Ive got an aero garden setup, right now i built my own reflector out of sheet metal and hung it form my ceiling, replaced the aerogarden hood and it has 3x 43w 6500k CFLs. Today is the morning of the fourth day, i planted 2 seeds and they sank with 12 hours, cracked with visible root within 24. and now they are estasblishing themselves nicely and starting to grow towards the light. im very scepticle about posting a grow journal but i might have to now reading about the best western grow rofl. My hats off and ill pop by your thread eveyr few days to see your updates and maybe share abit of my grow with you. take care brother!

{edit: First Aerogarden grow, 3rd indoor grow}


----------



## chrisStarr20 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Gypsy I got a question where do you get more medium that came with the aerogarden and those plastic holders just curious if you knew... Thanks


----------



## compqt (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisStarr20 said:


> Hey Gypsy I got a question where do you get more medium that came with the aerogarden and those plastic holders just curious if you knew... Thanks


Here's a place online that seels all the accessories:

AeroGarden Accessories by AeroGrow


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

What's up eskimo my good grower, jus got back from NY. What you got growin on in the mini guy?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 8, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> Hey gypsy! just read the entire journal over the course of two days and i got to say im impressed  yours was one of the last ag grows ive stumbled onto, ive also read vettes and volcoms from the start but never felt incilined to post on theres, that being said i just had to contribute in someway to this beautiful story  I recently purchased 5 violator kush seeds, never tried the strain before but its a heavy indica that has genetics from hindu kush which is one of my favourite smokes. Ive got an aero garden setup, right now i built my own reflector out of sheet metal and hung it form my ceiling, replaced the aerogarden hood and it has 3x 43w 6500k CFLs. Today is the morning of the fourth day, i planted 2 seeds and they sank with 12 hours, cracked with visible root within 24. and now they are estasblishing themselves nicely and starting to grow towards the light. im very scepticle about posting a grow journal but i might have to now reading about the best western grow rofl. My hats off and ill pop by your thread eveyr few days to see your updates and maybe share abit of my grow with you. take care brother!
> 
> {edit: First Aerogarden grow, 3rd indoor grow}


Thanks for the kind words... and welcome to my garden....



chrisStarr20 said:


> Hey Gypsy I got a question where do you get more medium that came with the aerogarden and those plastic holders just curious if you knew... Thanks





compqt said:


> Here's a place online that seels all the accessories:
> 
> AeroGarden Accessories by AeroGrow


What he said... Thanks compqt...!!!



MisterNiceGuy said:


> What's up eskimo my good grower, jus got back from NY. What you got growin on in the mini guy?


And how was the Big Apple...??? I bet you had fun..!!!

Glad to have you around, as always....

Well, the AG still has those 35 seedlings, which stretched terribly by the way... not enough light... unfortunately... but I took care of that... 2x 3 noders out of this batch... 

They just look so pimp when they have 3 branches instead of the usual 2...

I'll be posting an update soon... lots of pictures...I just can't believe what this 600 watt HPS does... shit grows like it's going out of style... full size leaves on 7" seedlings... amazing...!!!!

Peace Bro... 

Catch you later...


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks great cant wait to ssee some more pics


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea can't wait to see those pics
Glad to be here as well, master grows with ease =)
NY was pretty chill, too much o so little time. The weed there sucked, a 20 sack had twenty seeds in it and a shit load of stems haha
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## smokedogg63 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks..I am going to place my first seed order tomorrow...gonna get a mix...going to try one kind indoors ( might have some questions). The rest will go outside so i know i'll have sum next go round.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Nov 9, 2008)

whats up gypsy hows everythin goin on in ur experiements? Ive been busy and i just finished my 1st harvest.. I started a new thread with 4 different strains,, Wheres the new pics


----------



## nathan.brand1987 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi ya guys i have jus started at the mo i have bought a 16l oxi po with a standard 190l/hr pump. i have also got a 540 l/hr with a 5inch ring around it only 5 days from germ so will let ya no


----------



## diggityman (Nov 9, 2008)

how do u feel about the use of aerogarden nutes? also ive had my sprouts goin on the 24hr pump/light cycle for about a wk now is that bad or do u think the plants need some dark time?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry for no updates...

I've been busy as hell...

I'll be catching up soon...

Cheers...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

good shit man


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

From a aerogarden Pro 200


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 12, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> good shit man


No Man.. Vette has the good shit...lol...

Look at those buds... Damn..!!!lol...



korvette1977 said:


> From a aerogarden Pro 200


Vette... I am STUPEFIED!!!!! You are the man...!!!!!!!

Thanks you very much for sharing... they sure look good....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks .. It was fun but the waiting OMG ..It sucks .. Still waiting .. Gotta cure it now ..


----------



## smokedogg63 (Nov 12, 2008)

dang...mail me a bud..lol...that looks like tha shit....nice vette...u got it goin on....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

smokedogg63 said:


> dang...mail me a bud..lol...that looks like tha shit....nice vette...u got it goin on....


for real, mad props to the eskimo


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 12, 2008)

what do you think of using a screen on the ag? i was thinking maybe put one up almost to the highest reach of the light so that the plants bush out. just looking for opinions. thanks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 14, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> what do you think of using a screen on the ag? i was thinking maybe put one up almost to the highest reach of the light so that the plants bush out. just looking for opinions. thanks!


Because it is so small, I believe LST would be a better choice...

But that is just my opinion....


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 16, 2008)

PPM question for FOX FARM USERS.
Hey, I_ need some help from those of you using FF nutes in your AG. My plants are vegging and just 2-3" tall..brand new and very leafy._
_I'm using bottled drinkling water (ppm <50) and I just flushed my rez for the first time. I added 3/4 tsp Grow Big & 1 1/2 tsp of Big Bloom that I pre-mixed last night. I adjusted the Ph to around 5.2-5.5. I flushed & replaced with the new soup, waited 30 min and checked the ppm and it was only around 300. Over a 2 hr period I kept adding to increase my ppm...After 3 hrs and lots more nutes. my ppm is now at 700, still a bit low.The Ph is still okay...Here's my newbie question...._

_Did I do this right...and if not, what should I have done/do now?_

_Please no speculations. If you don't know for sure, please don't just post crap and screw up my grow....thanks_

_My goals:_
_Ph - 6.2-6.5_
_PPM 800-900_


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks .. It was fun but the waiting OMG ..It sucks .. Still waiting .. Gotta cure it now ..


About time to pluck & jar huh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> About time to pluck & jar huh?



Not quite yet ... Another week or so ..


----------



## bobbybud (Nov 19, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW! This whole series has encouraged me to learn more. I am a city dweller so stealth dro grows are becoming my forte. I will have to read through the posts again but it is simply amazing. My girl asked about using one of those aerogardens but I pushed the idea to the side... now I know that it is possible to use such a device. I am glad I joined this forum.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 19, 2008)

bobbybud said:


> All I have to say is WOW! This whole series has encouraged me to learn more. I am a city dweller so stealth dro grows are becoming my forte. I will have to read through the posts again but it is simply amazing. My girl asked about using one of those aerogardens but I pushed the idea to the side... now I know that it is possible to use such a device. I am glad I joined this forum.



They are good learning devices .. But an HPS light will get you BETTER buds in the flowering stage for sure


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey gypsy how u been. Had a loss in the family last week and on top of that my cat ate 3 of my new plants. I started a new thread and u are welcome to stop by. How did everythin go with all ur lil experiments.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 24, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Hey gypsy how u been. Had a loss in the family last week and on top of that my cat ate 3 of my new plants. I started a new thread and u are welcome to stop by. How did everythin go with all ur lil experiments.


I am sorry to hear that...

Life is good, but busy... very busy...

Cheers....


----------



## buddster420 (Nov 25, 2008)

hey gypsy was up never met before but im Budd... Been Reading your whole thread that's some tight shit u been doing so far I'm half in reading it trying to learn so I can proceed to my growing .. So I have some knowledge of What I'm doing and what I'm going to do ... So my question is I have 4 plants in the aerogarden only with water and miracle grow mixed... How far do u think it would take me before I have to switch nutes.. And for flowering what nutes would u recomend.. I also have 4 growing In soil adding miracle grow every 2 weeks or so what u think can I get something out of it or switch nutes


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for the message gypsy 
that crop looks real good


----------



## lildogruss23 (Dec 15, 2008)

ive gotta give it 2 u gypsy you know your shit. Its growers like you that inspire rookies such as myself to keep going. keep up the good work. the sky is the limit! or in this case the top of the grow tent...lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> hey gypsy ... for flowering what nutes would u recomend..


I use the NSR family... GROW Juice (vegg), BLOOM Juice (flower) & BOOST Juice (micro-nutrients used on both vegg and flower)...

I run about 1600 PPM for the girls in flower...

And about 1200 for the girls still vegging...

With a target Ph of 5.8 for everybody...

Best of Luck...









Broozer Bud said:


> thanks for the message gypsy
> that crop looks real good


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it...!!!



lildogruss23 said:


> ive gotta give it 2 u gypsy you know your shit. Its growers like you that inspire rookies such as myself to keep going. keep up the good work. the sky is the limit! or in this case the top of the grow tent...lol


Thanks Man...!

But I am just a noob myself...lol....

Just got lucky I guess... lol...

Cheers...!!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 15, 2008)

had to kill my plants of aerogarden batch due to legal reasons... And the electric bill so now I jus have one plant in soil it appers to be female .. Do u think it should jus go on 12/12 automatically. As sson as the hairs appear??


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 15, 2008)

your aerogarden raised your power bill enough to get you caught?


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 15, 2008)

No but enough for my parents to find out and tell me to call it quits ..


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 15, 2008)

aye. do you know how much it went up a month? i'm using one with some mods and i don't pay my power. i didnt think it used that much. ive basically got 2 going. one actual aerogarden and then another external light and external pump


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 15, 2008)

they told me from a regular bill of 200 it went to almost 300 or so they said.. Maybe they exagerated jus for me to quit it.. But they noticed the difference


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 17, 2008)

hey gypsy how have u been and how is everything goin.. Have been busy with college until yesterday but check out my grow in my sig the kush is gettin huge..


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 17, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Do u think it should jus go on 12/12 automatically. As sson as the hairs appear??


Depends on how big you want it to get...



buddster420 said:


> they told me from a regular bill of 200 it went to almost 300 or so they said.. Maybe they exagerated jus for me to quit it.. But they noticed the difference


they did,my 600 hps + fans didn't raise my bill that much...



xxDogTagZxx said:


> hey gypsy how have u been and how is everything goin.. Have been busy with college until yesterday but check out my grow in my sig the kush is gettin huge..


I'll go check it out.. thanks...

Life is good... busy now that I can walk again...

Cheers..


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't really care how big it gets as long as it budds for me ... I jus have the aerogarden lights on It...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 18, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> I don't really care how big it gets as long as it budds for me ... I jus have the aerogarden lights on It...


If you are not adding more lights, I would switch to 12/12 right away...

The AG lights are very weak, the less plant you are trying to light, the better off you will be...

You should really plan on adding more lights...

Best of luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I know I been contempleting whether to get more/. All I have is a bunch of 26watt cfls and come 75 watt flood lights .. 
Also I'm not adding any specific nutes just miracle grow often.. But yeah it's only I female plant under the light


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 19, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Yeah I know I been contempleting whether to get more


Here you go... this is what you need...


*400 watt High Pressure Sodium Ballast Kit

*







*CoolTube 6" Reflector*


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok ok ... Thanx I sure will take that in to consediration .. Also do u think jus adding miracle grow will do it


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Ok ok ... Thanx I sure will take that in to consediration .. Also do u think jus adding miracle grow will do it


Sorry about the peer pressure man....lol... it's just that I've seen what the HPS did to my grow...

and I would stay away from MG...

I use NSR Greenleaves' products... grow juice, bloom juice and boost juice... easy to use and not expensive at all...

Use the AG nutes if you must... 

Best of luck...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 20, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Here you go... this is what you need...
> 
> 
> *400 watt High Pressure Sodium Ballast Kit*
> ...


 Don't you think he would do good with a 150 w hps for an AG grow. That's what I and some others use successfully. Less heat and energy as well.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Don't you think he would do good with a 150 w hps for an AG grow. That's what I and some others use successfully. Less heat and energy as well.


Sure, I got away without even the 150...

But I guarantee that more light will give you more, better buds...

I wanted a 250... got convinced by this same argument that I should go with the 400... so I got the 600...

Now, even if I go to a room instead of my tent, I will not have to buy a new light...

Right there I saved all of the extra energy that I burned...

The AG is great, but I think most folks using one will either upgrade or quit...

And if you are not a quitter, why waste money on endless upgrades?

Just my two cents man... not everyone thinks like I do... thank god!!!lol...

Cheers Bro!

Gypsy...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 20, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Sure, I got away without even the 150...
> 
> But I guarantee that more light will give you more, better buds...
> 
> ...


I do agree bigger is better. I trashed a 400 w hallide set-up last year. I've never been a quitter. I want to keep things small and stealthy. I'm just growing for myself. I may get a 6 pk. Stealth hydro unit after I see how this turns out. Maybe I won't need it if I can get enuff from the AG to last til the next grow. A qtr. will last me 2+ weeks so I may be okay.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Naw is kool man don't trip I understand more light more better buds .. I jus don't have the money for those lights .. I have 2 halogen 40 watts will they do anything should I put them up??? It's not in the AG it's in soil


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> Naw is kool man don't trip I understand more light more better buds .. I jus don't have the money for those lights .. I have 2 halogen 40 watts will they do anything should I put them up??? It's not in the AG it's in soil


Read this and get back to me... lol ... #21 should shed"some light"...lol...






Al B. Fuct said:


> How not to grow dope​
> 
> Decide while stoned to become a weed baron
> Plant leftover bagseeds and go looking for lights
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> I jus don't have the money for those lights ..


Dude, you could mow a couple of lawns, shovel a couple of driveways or even have a bake sale to come up with the $120 bucks...

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=45719







http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47240


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 20, 2008)

oh thought they were more expensive .. 
That shits funny .. I take it it's a No on the halogens ?? LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 21, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> oh thought they were more expensive ..
> That shits funny .. I take it it's a No on the halogens ?? LOL


You got it Ace!!! lol... just messin' wit you man... 

That shit is funny though...

Catch you later Bro!!!

G


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey gypsy!

after all the help and feedback you have given me, i hope you didnt think i ignored your journal! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS MAN. TOP NOTCH!!

while i didnt read ALL 50 some pages, i did spend about 3 hours reading the overwhelming majority. i havent read THAT many, but its the best so far for sure!

your attention to detail, caputured with many glorious photos, allows the reader to learn and grow with you. the remarkable scenary of the alaskan landscape, sockeye's, and great nugs all intermingle with your open and community-focused thinking, making for a truely great read man! did i miss the final yield numbers? sorry to ask if i wasnt dilligent enough....glad your leg is better G! later.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 21, 2008)

So one more thing if u don't mind .. Jus adding miracle grow can that do anything for me


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 21, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> hey gypsy!
> 
> did i miss the final yield numbers?


Thanks for the kind words...

After drying and curing, I got 1.2 Oz. of really tasty nugs...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 21, 2008)

buddster420 said:


> So one more thing if u don't mind ..


Not at all Bro!!! Ask away, if I got the time, I will do my best to help out...



buddster420 said:


> Jus adding miracle grow can that do anything for me


I don't like MG... and I know LOTS of people that don't either...

But I will put like this...

Compare it to oil in your car's engine... ANY oil is better than no oil... but the correct type of oil will work MUCH BETTER... but any oil is better than no oil...

So if you can manage to feed your plants MG without overdoing it and burning them to a crisp, do it... but I will serieously tell you to spend the $20 for the right nutes... you will thank yourself when you smoke it...

Good luck...


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah thanx thought I'd ask the master him self.. 
Hmmm ok ok yeah if u put it that way I get what u mean.. What's something quick and cheap to buy.. I saw hollands bloom or something like that.. I went to home depot and they have nothing but miracle grow products.. What about blood meal..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 29, 2008)

So what's next for you now that you got some fine smoke!!??


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 29, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Not at all Bro!!! Ask away, if I got the time, I will do my best to help out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great way to put it. MG doesnt have the micronutrients most plants need for rich and complete development. It's okay for outdoor soil and even for house plants as the nutes get replaced by mother nature. Not so in water grows.

I must say, my houseplants are looking awesome with the syphoned soup from my AG.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh ok I see well my plant is In soil.. Only with the aerogarden lights


----------



## tgusto (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome work man!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 30, 2008)

2 outta 3 have popped pistils baby, whoooooooohwoooooooo!

and now, back to your regular scheduled program, this has been shameless self-promotion brought to you by big....


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jan 2, 2009)

gypsy; I found an 80w cfl at home depot, and i was wondering if that would fit inside a little clamp relfector? thankss


----------



## wannabee (Jan 17, 2009)

you're doing so well, you're really good at cloning - I have to try that when I get a plant big enough.


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 26, 2009)

+rep

so sick

just got mine today


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 26, 2009)

buddster420 said:


> Oh ok I see well my plant is In soil.. Only with the aerogarden lights


Soil? I keep the dirt outside... lol...



tgusto said:


> awesome work man!


Thanks...! I love miniatures... !!!



bigjesse1922 said:


> 2 outta 3 have popped pistils baby, whoooooooohwoooooooo!
> 
> and now, back to your regular scheduled program, this has been shameless self-promotion brought to you by big....


WooP WooP so now do you feel like a sultan in a harem???? lol...



mrXgreenthumbX said:


> gypsy; I found an 80w cfl at home depot, and i was wondering if that would fit inside a little clamp relfector? thankss


I have no idea Bro! sorry...



wannabee said:


> you're doing so well, you're really good at cloning - I have to try that when I get a plant big enough.


Thanks! but actually I suck at cloning.... very inconsistent results yet....



Elove11 said:


> +rep
> 
> so sick
> 
> just got mine today


Thanks!

Best of luck... keep them short ....

Gypsy...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 28, 2009)

Everytime I read the quote in your sig when I don't really mean to and am not thinking about it, (usually when I am really high) I laugh until I am about to piss myself man. That shit is funny.


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 28, 2009)

i know i want to do a mini grow really bad it would be fun

love those pics so sweet


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Everytime I read the quote in your sig when I don't really mean to and am not thinking about it, (usually when I am really high) I laugh until I am about to piss myself man. That shit is funny.


Sad isn't it...? true comedy from the pages of RIU...



Elove11 said:


> i know i want to do a mini grow really bad it would be fun
> 
> love those pics so sweet


Thanks!

They are fun... I love them...

Here's the latest minis... in ebb flow...

Enjoy... oh and sorry about the sideways... I tried 3 times...


----------



## AGSteve (Jan 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Sad isn't it...? true comedy from the pages of RIU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Gypsy

You gone ebb n flow now eh? I need to read all your posts since xmas to catch up on what you been up to.

Would I be correct in assuming that your back at home now? How's the leg doing?

I'm just about to update my second journal. I was hoping my second grow would be flawless pmsl. So far I've had nothing but hassle. I should be 4 weeks into flower and ready to plant the second clone.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> Hi Gypsy


HI STEVE !!!! How are you mate ????

Happy New Year !!!!



AGSteve said:


> You gone ebb n flow now eh?


I sure did... and I am absolutely in love with it, so user friendly... one res can flood several trays... bigger res is much more stable and way easier to manage, even if it takes a bit longer to fill...



AGSteve said:


> I need to read all your posts since xmas to catch up on what you been up to.


I have bee slacking... these are the first pics that I have posted in a really long time... everything has been done quietly...  just so busy with life, no time for the forums...



AGSteve said:


> Would I be correct in assuming that your back at home now? How's the leg doing?


Well, unfortunately I am not... but after 10 months in a hotel, I decided to get a place here in town...

The leg is better, which is far from good, but it is a long road I have ahead of me...

This friday I have surgery scheduled... the doc is removing 29 of the screws in my leg and doing some cleaning up of loose bone debris along with some of the threads that came loose from the screws... and last but not least we are also grinding some bone spurs that have grown in between my foot and leg.... so it's like there is a fork in my foot, and every time I step, le leg props itself on that fork... can you say OUCH! ?

This is surgery #4, I am starting to get sick and tired of all this shit Steve....



AGSteve said:


> I'm just about to update my second journal. I was hoping my second grow would be flawless pmsl. So far I've had nothing but hassle. I should be 4 weeks into flower and ready to plant the second clone.


I was wondering what happened... I guess I have a lot to catch up...

Cheers Bro!!!! Nice to see you around...


----------



## AGSteve (Jan 28, 2009)

happy new year back at you bro.

i'm good thanks.

sorry to hear that the leg is still on the mend and all the pain that goes with that.

it's interesting what you say about bone. when i had my bottom wisdom teeth out, many years ago, they were impacted and to get them out they had to be broken into pieces, presumably damaging the bone and i had to go back to have some sharp protrusions of bone broken off. they were going right thru the gums and cutting my tongue.

best o luck with the leg tho man. hope all goes well with your op.


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 28, 2009)

fuck man hope that shit gets better and love the new system


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys... in a few weeks will be a year since I broke my leg in 7 places and had to wait 14 hours on the couch with no meds or drugs at all... fuck that was a long day... it's been a long year...

But I can only imagine I will feel better with 29 of 45 screws being removed...

Fuck I am so tired of the pain... anyways... surgery #4 here we go...


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 30, 2009)

fuck man get that shit over with and be better! i broke my ankle pretty bad and i only have 2 pins in there....

and i know what its like sittin with no meds in the er for hours an hours....bullshit lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> fuck man get that shit over with and be better! i broke my ankle pretty bad and i only have 2 pins in there....
> 
> and i know what its like sittin with no meds in the er for hours an hours....bullshit lol


Thanks Bro... just got out o the operating room a couple of hours ago...

Everything went ok...

Yeah... it is bullshit, but it is very much a part of reality when you live 500 miles from the nearest road... the weather was bad and the planes just could not land in that soup...

Yup the foot was rotated out 170*... the sole was pointed up to the sky an the last 6" of the leg bone rotated 90* inside of my leg... putting the part that fits the foot, straight forward...

It was a really long day... cold one too.. it was about minus 40F

okI gtta go... latr...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 30, 2009)

Your little plants remind me of small, perky, gorgeous little tits, lol. 

Sorry to hear about your continued health problems brother. I hope your recovery is speedy and the pain is manageable.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Your little plants remind me of small, perky, gorgeous little tits, lol.


I just love growing them... it's so much fun... absolutely useless... but they sure are pretty...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Sorry to hear about your continued health problems brother. I hope your recovery is speedy and the pain is manageable.


Thanks man.. I appreciate it... it has been a long and tough year at the house of Gypsy, but hey... things can only get better, right?!?

You are turning out to be quite the green thumb... keep it up...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad the surgery went okay. A full & speedy recovery to you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

here are some of the metal bits they removed from my right leg...

Lots more to come out closer to summer....

Gross I know.. but some of you might get a kick out of it... (pun?!?!)

I gave my camera to the Doc... when I woke up it was sitting on the table full of pics... here are some of the highlights...



*THE FOLLOWING CONTAINS VERY GRAPHIC PICTURES OF OPEN LEG SURGERY

THERE IS BLOOD AND METAL PARTS BEING REMOVED FROM MY BODY

IF YOU GET QUEASY LOOKING AT STUFF LIKE THIS, DO NOT LOOK!!!

I REPEAT

IF BLOOD OR GORE AFFECT YOU IN A NEGATIVE WAY
DO NOT
DONOT
DO NOT
CONTINUE...

YOU HAVE BEEN ADVISED














































**So this is the first picture I see... do you think they meant anything by it???*







*Now some of the action...
*





*a little closer please....*





*Some of the x-ray showing the screws being removed... note the screwdriver on the second picture...
*










I know what the Doc is thinking...." fuck, I know it's in here somewhere... I put it there!!!" lol...










*Some of the tools used... did you notice the pliers?!?!?!? and is that a pair of jumper cables???????
*





*OK, so one plate is out...!!! can you see all the wholes in the bone???
*





*Here is the hardware they removed... but more than that is still in my leg though, and not coming out until late Spring/early Summer...*

*Sorry just had to get that out....

Now that the surgery is done and I am PAINFULLY awake I just have one question....

HOW THE FUCK DO I GET OUT OF HERE?????
*





*
*​*
*​
​


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the deal with the first one? Ha ha ha!

That looks like a ton of pain.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn man, how you feeling today?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh man....that's horrible, but I do like all the cool tools...haha
speedy recovery to you.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 31, 2009)

fuck gyspy, that looks intense..hopefully you found your way out lol

I can't help but wonder what the jumper cables were for

rest up, smoke up, get well soon


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> What is the deal with the first one? Ha ha ha!
> 
> That looks like a ton of pain.


I don't know man... there was that book on the table... and the first picture was of it.... I guess they took me for a stoner...lol....

Pain.. oh yeah.. I married her last year... we are inseparable now...



Thundercat said:


> Damn man, how you feeling today?


Groggy.. hungry... alone... in pain... afraid of going to bathroom and falling... but other than that.. really good...



HomeGrownHairy said:


> Oh man....that's horrible, but I do like all the cool tools...haha
> speedy recovery to you.


Thanks... I like the tools too... even better if they weren't used to cut me open...lol....



jollygreengiant8 said:


> fuck gyspy, that looks intense..hopefully you found your way out lol
> 
> I can't help but wonder what the jumper cables were for
> 
> rest up, smoke up, get well soon


Thanks JG...

It has been an intense year to say the least... 

I was just starting to get around decent too....

Now the countdown starts for surgery #5... 

Oh fuck! will this ever end...????


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 31, 2009)

those pics actually looked pretty cool.

then again, any surgery looks cool to me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> those pics actually looked pretty cool.
> 
> then again, any surgery looks cool to me.


I like them too.. that's why I asked the doc to take them...

And I am watching a Weeds marathon... and I actually just heard Doug say that a few minutes ago.... funny shit....


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 31, 2009)

omg, a Weeds marathon is on?!
do you live in the east or the west, and 

what channel is it on? lol.

and How did you change the title of the thread?

I can't seem to find out how to do it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> omg, a Weeds marathon is on?!


It is at my house...



purplekitty7772008 said:


> do you live in the east or the west, and


West.. Alaska....lol...



purplekitty7772008 said:


> what channel is it on? lol.


Channel Netflix... they have all seasons...



purplekitty7772008 said:


> and How did you change the title of the thread?


I changed the title of the thread? am I really that high? I think it is the same title...

Damn, maybe I shouldn't have taken all those pills together...





purplekitty7772008 said:


> I can't seem to find out how to do it.


I think only mods can...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh,

I could have sworn this was the grow tent 
journal, maybe I'm tripping. lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Oh,
> 
> I could have sworn this was the grow tent
> journal, maybe I'm tripping. lol.


I think you clicked on a link there...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think you clicked on a link there...



Ok I was trippin. haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Ok I was trippin. haha.


Ain't life FUN?!?!?!

Glad that you came around though....

Did you get to see some of the miniatures?

This thread isn't about broken bones after all... lol..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 2, 2009)

actually I haven't read it, but I will.

I think thats what caught my eye when
subscribing to this is because it said mini aero...

so I'll read it, I dunno about tonite, I took some vicodin
for a tummy ache, and now.....well...

I'm fucked...lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> actually I haven't read it, but I will.


It's long and boring... with a lot of info mostly useful to me... for research on what I did...

Just skim through the pictures... you'll get the idea...



purplekitty7772008 said:


> I think thats what caught my eye when
> subscribing to this is because it said mini aero...


Which is kinda misleading... FREAKING NEWBS.... lol...

It is in an Aerogarden, which is not aeroponic at all.... it's DWC....

But I had fun... first grow indoors, trying to get a feel for it...

I ended up with 4 plants... 6" tall and 13" wide... and a dried and cured yield of 1.2 Oz... pure buds with roots... cute....



purplekitty7772008 said:


> so I'll read it, I dunno about tonite, I took some vicodin
> for a tummy ache, and now.....well...
> 
> I'm fucked...lol.


I hear you... I am heavily medicated too.... and my liver is not liking it... I spent all last night and all of today contorting in pain... both my tummy and my recently operated leg... some days life just sucks... some days...lol....

Well, I hope you feel better... and have a wonderful week...

Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok Gyps,

I just read the thread, and I liked it.

I especially LOVE the tent you made.
I like how everything is controlled for
you without much effort. 

And that was a nice harvest for mini plants.
lol.

I was shocked when I read about how the stuff
you ordered came all bent and fucked up, lol,
but how you got new stuff. hehe.

liked the read, very interesting.

and I feel much better today.


I hope your leg gets thru the therapy just fine...b


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

WoW! 
Thanks for taking the time...

Glad you liked the tent... works like a champ...

HTG did me right.. no questions there... I have since and will buy from them again...

I'll post some more miniature pictures as soon as I get a chance... they are looking VERY dank... 

As for my leg... I'll get better...the worst is behind me... it's just time and a pain in the .. well... leg...

after the last surgery I did 6 months of 20 hours a week in physical therapy...

Can't imagine i will be doing that much, but I will deff. be hitting the gym as well... if you don't use.. you loose it... lol... serious...

Anyway... thanks for the visit...

I'm sure I'll see you around.... (isn't that dude's vert set p just sick????Heaths flooded tube vertical.)

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

That is a very sweet vert set up, I just read through the whole thing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> That is a very sweet vert set up, I just read through the whole thing.


I did toooo....

I like that a lot... 

I will end up with something of that sort... it's just a matter of time...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 3, 2009)

No problem Gyps, I love

journals that are constantly updated,
keeps me on my toes. lol.

And omg, Heaths grow looks so neat, and
professional, and he's got 86 plants in there!!!

I'm really looking forward to that grow progressing.

I wonder how much he'll yeild.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I wonder how much he'll yeild.


I bet he'll get a 1/2 to 3/4 oz per plant...

that seems to be pretty standard for SOG lollipops...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 3, 2009)

when life gives you lemons...

paint that shit gold, brother!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> when life gives you lemons...


I usually make lemonade... lol...

Things happen for a reason and I am very grateful for everyday of my life... good or bad...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's because you dole out curses


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL... if only you knew... 

Better that you don't...

But do rest easy in the fact that I do not interfere with the undeserving...

and not only that, but there is so much more than curses...

all of the beautiful magik of life... the stuff that binds the Universe together... and us within it...

That's what I'm with... some cosmic nothing... spreading good vibrations...

and smashing a few windows along the way...lol...

You reminded me of a good friend once...

we were walking through the jungle in South America... we'd been out for a few days by then... when we came across a lime tree full of fruit... 

My buddy grabbed one and we kept walking... him with the lime in hand...

When we crossed a stream, he washed the lime and started to eat it... peel first...!!!

My lips puckered and I asked him WTF????

His answer was that after eating the peel, the fruit was sweet and delicious...

I didn't try it... my life has enough hardship... but I can see where he is coming from...

Now...

Want some lemonade?


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

whats up gypsy how u been? Its been a while since i last talked 2 u. I just had a baby girl born 2 weeks ago. Check my violator kush flowerin in the link in my signature. She is gettin huge and the buds look like som1 poured sugar all over the whole plant.. Whats ur latest project u got goin?


----------



## dem1s (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow Gypsy. absolutely AMAZING AND inspiring. i started clones a week ago. ones not doing so well but doin better now, about 3 inches with 2 -3 sets of leaves. ones is 6-7 inches with 8 - 10 sets of leaves. last one is 5-6 inches with 8-10 sets. i think i am going to start flowering tomorrow as the roots are looking lovely. i am going to get some type of light at home depot. think i will end up transfering the 3 inch one since the others r so tall compared to it. i have a thread/journal with photos if anyones interested.
do you think this is a good idea G?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LOL... if only you knew...
> 
> Better that you don't...
> 
> ...


 
enjoyd ur post read the first page from a link in ur signature from thundercats grooooow. then i skipped to end to c if it was up 2 date and not dead, stil alive. but if i were you i wouldnt mess with black magic, God will get you back for the harm and reprocussions of ur curses. y curse some one wen u can solve it face to face, no offense sounds kinda pussyish, not callin u a pussy, jus sayn to do that is cowardly. its not ur place to punish someone it is God's. Well other than that I enjoyd and ima go bak and read pages 2-58! Dont be  have peacein knowing God will take care of the assholes. and smoke lotsa  and arent most gypsies eastern eurpean ie romania hungarian turk? plaese dont take offfense!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

"Vengeance is mine sayeth the Lord!" Its ok to want to seek vengeance and punishment on someone who has wronged you, just do it the right, not evil way. And if you dont wanna deal with it and waist your time and energy on them, let the Lord take care of them, I was interested in magic and all that and wanted to try it and i was gunna dip into light and dark magic, but decided not to at least for now. I enjoy watching Charmed sometimes , u ever heard of or watched that show, I'm still pretty young. Man Alyssa Milano is fine lol!!!!! I'm only15


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

But you are fully capable of making your own decisions and dealing with the consequences, I was not in any way trying to tell u wat to do or push God on you. I have had a pretty hard life also, my mom the day after I turned 14 from stage 4 cancer, the docs gave her 3 monts and she mad it 3 and a half and died the day after my b-day. And then the lawyers were crooked and took and screwed alot of stuff up. too long of a story, sorry for jackin ur thread. But i hope i will c her again one day, wen i die and go to Heaven or wen the rapture happens.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Cool Mon...
> Jah Bless...
> 
> You baby girls soon come...
> ...


 I apologize after readin this comment  you seem pretty cool and spiritual guy, u ras tafarian? As you said Jah bless. One Lve!
Not that you didnt on the first few pages with the Be well and peace signs, i guess i just skipped to page 59 read that comment bout curses and jumped to conclusions, wich i shouldnt have done, once again i apologize, my bad!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> whats up gypsy how u been? Its been a while since i last talked 2 u. I just had a baby girl born 2 weeks ago. Check my violator kush flowerin in the link in my signature. She is gettin huge and the buds look like som1 poured sugar all over the whole plant.. Whats ur latest project u got goin?


Hey DOG!!!! Wassup????

Congrats!!! You must be proud!!!! Best Wishes of Health and happiness!!!

I'll come by and check you out....

Well, I have been doing a little ebb/flow... still do my miniatures though...

Thanks for stopping by....



dem1s said:


> Wow Gypsy. absolutely AMAZING AND inspiring. i started clones a week ago. ones not doing so well but doin better now, about 3 inches with 2 -3 sets of leaves. ones is 6-7 inches with 8 - 10 sets of leaves. last one is 5-6 inches with 8-10 sets. i think i am going to start flowering tomorrow as the roots are looking lovely. i am going to get some type of light at home depot. think i will end up transfering the 3 inch one since the others r so tall compared to it. i have a thread/journal with photos if anyones interested.
> do you think this is a good idea G?


Thanks!

But I think that is a bad idea...

Don't waste your money on those lights....

Get yourself at least a 250 watt HPS... any less and you really are hurting for efficiency.... (that means that your cheap grow could throw out some of the most expensive bud on the planet, want cheap buds... be efficient)

But that is just my opinion... I bought them and I quickly realized it was not enough....

Just not enough punch to penetrate the leaf...

Go with what you know.. but I say preferably a 400, at least a 250.... and there are ways to keep it coo too....

Cheers....




OK.. now this guy... oh boy...!



SACReDHeRB said:


> enjoyd ur post read the first page from a link in ur signature from thundercats grooooow. then i skipped to end to c if it was up 2 date and not dead, stil alive. but if i were you i wouldnt mess with black magic, God will get you back for the harm and reprocussions of ur curses. y curse some one wen u can solve it face to face, no offense sounds kinda pussyish, not callin u a pussy, jus sayn to do that is cowardly. its not ur place to punish someone it is God's. Well other than that I enjoyd and ima go bak and read pages 2-58! Dont be  have peacein knowing God will take care of the assholes. and smoke lotsa  and arent most gypsies eastern eurpean ie romania hungarian turk? plaese dont take offfense!





SACReDHeRB said:


> "Vengeance is mine sayeth the Lord!" Its ok to want to seek vengeance and punishment on someone who has wronged you, just do it the right, not evil way. And if you dont wanna deal with it and waist your time and energy on them, let the Lord take care of them, I was interested in magic and all that and wanted to try it and i was gunna dip into light and dark magic, but decided not to at least for now. I enjoy watching Charmed sometimes , u ever heard of or watched that show, I'm still pretty young. Man Alyssa Milano is fine lol!!!!! I'm only15





SACReDHeRB said:


> But you are fully capable of making your own decisions and dealing with the consequences, I was not in any way trying to tell u wat to do or push God on you.





SACReDHeRB said:


> I apologize after readin this comment  you seem pretty cool and spiritual guy, u ras tafarian? As you said Jah bless. One Lve!
> Not that you didnt on the first few pages with the Be well and peace signs, i guess i just skipped to page 59 read that comment bout curses and jumped to conclusions, wich i shouldnt have done, once again i apologize, my bad!


Thanks for stopping by...interesting choice of comments...

After you have spent a few years living a subsistence life style, say.. 500 miles from the nearest road... or city convenience...

After you have watched your God and your Devil talking to your Death about you... after you have killed to live... and survived...

Then maybe we could have this conversation..

Till then... enjoy the TV shows...

*G*


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DOG!!!! Wassup????
> 
> Congrats!!! You must be proud!!!! Best Wishes of Health and happiness!!!
> 
> ...


 
thats why i said i apologize cuz i realized i had skipped the other pages then jumped to a conclusion, i was just gonna delete those comments off ur thread be4 u read them, but 2 late, so once again i apologize for jumping to an incorrect conclusion.  And please if you can or will diregard those comments, i dont meany any of it. Except for God Bless and the gud stuff lol. Believe it or not im not sum religious freak even tho it may have appeared, came out, or sounded that way.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

SACReDHeRB said:


> thats why i said ...


I know Bro... No Worries...

Please... c'mon in grab a chair, a bong and play us a song on the guitar....lol...

We are all friends here.. and most of us are here to learn... while a few of us just enjoy giving people a hard time...lol...

Welcome.. and let me know if you got any pot questions... 

I really don't know shit.. but I like to sound like I do....lol

Cheers mate...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know Bro... No Worries...
> 
> Please... c'mon in grab a chair, a bong and play us a song on the guitar....lol...
> 
> ...


Im going to grab a chair and a bong, great grow. Ok I will, appreciate the help. Cheers 2 u2! lol, Thanx


----------



## dem1s (Feb 8, 2009)

Gypsy. thanks man! that other dude is tripping. didnt even bother readn the comments. jah bless homie!

on another note, i didnt see your post til today. i went to HD and got 2 70 watt HPS, only to come home and find out they dont go into reg light fixtures. whoops! i did some research and saw u gotta get a ballast and somethin else. lot of money and alot of energy use. i returned them and got 2 x 150 watt (usin 70watt) for the sides. i moved my set up to a closet, got an electronic air guage thing, and some Bloom Juice, after seein u got this and your results. the air temp in there is now steady at 80 degrees. i know what u mean about investing for good bud, but this is my first grow and my homie has a hook on med clones for 10 bucks whenever i want so fuck it right?!

the tallest one is hindu kush. ever since ive got the new lights and its warmer in the closet, this one has grown another inch or so in 4 hours! its about 6-7 inches now. the next healthy one, looking mighty healthy, is white widow. its about 4-5 inches. and the last which wasnt doin to good is Bubblegum. this one is now doing alot better, but i have started flowering today and i dont know if it will be able to hold on.

it's a fun experiment and i hope i can get somethin good!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 8, 2009)

dem, where you refering to me? well who else would you be refering to? Nobody. Well maybe u shuld have read the one be 4 the last one. And if u didnt read them how would you know im trippn?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 8, 2009)

ill make sure those comments are deleted off ur page


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 8, 2009)

i guess its too late i no longer have that option


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2009)

dem1s said:


> Gypsy. thanks man!


You are welcome...

You need to start a thread.and get people here to help you design the best environment for your space...

Plan... Plan... Plan...

Then the execution is flawless and waste free...


----------



## SOG (Feb 14, 2009)

looking good, get well soon brother


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

SOG said:


> looking good, get well soon brother


Thanks SOG...

I appreciate it...

I don't keep a journal anymore.... too lazy I guess...

I just issue those ridiculous 50 picture update every once in a while... lol...

But thanks for stopping by ...

Cheers...


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 15, 2009)

wow. thanks for all the info gypsy! I read it all, and not surprised from the start that this is one of the best threads on here. Great job. 

I currently have 2 weeks invested in AG 200. I'm gonna send it back (36 day trial). I specifically Wanted to talk additional lights. I have two 24w=100w 6500k daylight floros hitting AG from both sides in clamp lamps. I also picked up a new daylight desk lamp from wal-mart. It has a flourex 27w=150w linear bulb. Flexes to funny positions for a lamp?
PIC 1- THE SETUP
PIC 2- 14 DAYS (looks like lil hairs there?)
PIC 3- 16-18 DAYS
pic 4- White widow. (are those male signals?

This is what happened when i turned it all on. The air temp in the room jumped 10 degrees. humid at 60%(DIDNT CHANGE MUCH). The leaves on my biggest guy started curling inward and looked burnt and dry in like two days. not open and receiving light, like others. _I think it is a heat or airflow prob._ I put a draft guard under door, so no more air flow under door (probably not good, but I want all light out. I also have a desk fan on low(could turn it up or back it up on oscillate. 

What should i do to get water temp down in tank and lamp heat down. before root rot hits?


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> wow. thanks for all the info gypsy! I read it all, and not surprised from the start that this is one of the best threads on here. Great job.
> 
> I currently have 2 weeks invested in AG 200. I'm gonna send it back (36 day trial). I specifically Wanted to talk additional lights. I have two 24w=100w 6500k daylight floros hitting AG from both sides in clamp lamps. I also picked up a new daylight desk lamp from wal-mart. It has a flourex 27w=150w linear bulb. Flexes to funny positions for a lamp?
> 
> ...


are you giving them any nutes?


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 15, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> are you giving them any nutes?



yeah ppm is 1020... first week with nutes, doing the intro thing. then gonna jump to 1500-2000 ppm.... at least thats what ive read. This blue moon stuff is made at the hydro shop i visit often. The owner is cool and he designed it- it's so easy for 1 gallon of water, you just add an ounce of grow #1 and an oz. of #2 bottle and waaallllllaaaa done. It also has a buffer in it to not affect the ph.... I also have tested ph @ 5.5...


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> yeah ppm is 1020... first week with nutes, doing the intro thing. then gonna jump to 1500-2000 ppm.... at least thats what ive read. This blue moon stuff is made at the hydro shop i visit often. The owner is cool and he designed it- it's so easy for 1 gallon of water, you just add an ounce of grow #1 and an oz. of #2 bottle and waaallllllaaaa done. It also has a buffer in it to not affect the ph.... I also have tested ph @ 5.5...


the usual thing with young plants is nute burn. i think that would be my preferred guess but it could be heat or wind burn. empty the rez and just use ph'd water for a week to see if new growth is ok.


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 15, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> the usual thing with young plants is nute burn. i think that would be my preferred guess but it could be heat or wind burn. empty the rez and just use ph'd water for a week to see if new growth is ok.


dude i appreciate the feedback.

cool I guess it could be the fan hitting it hard from one angle?

or the new additional lights in clamp lamps are getting to hot? Causing warm temps in Water and in air quality. 

I'm about to quit and invest in new LED's like the Illuminator UFO or procyon 100... And then make my reservoir myself....
I'm timid on the prices though? $400 for a good company backed ufo-$600 on procyon that puts out twice the light. 

go big or go home!
Aerogarden pisses me off already!


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> dude i appreciate the feedback.
> 
> cool I guess it could be the fan hitting it hard from one angle?
> 
> ...


no worries mate. all the best for whatever you do decide to do. i would stick with the ag. then use it for cloning.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> wow. thanks for all the info gypsy! I read it all, and not surprised from the start that this is one of the best threads on here. Great job.


Thanks....!!! It's been fun !!!



Spliffious said:


> I currently have 2 weeks invested in AG 200. I'm gonna send it back (36 day trial).


All right... have you figured out what you are doing then?



Spliffious said:


> I specifically Wanted to talk additional lights.


DITCH THE CFLS AND GET A REAL LIGHT...

400 HPS is the minimum... but you can "get by" with a 250 for personal smoke if you don't burn all day long....



Spliffious said:


> I have two 24w=100w 6500k daylight floros hitting AG from both sides in clamp lamps. I also picked up a new daylight desk lamp from wal-mart. It has a flourex 27w=150w linear bulb. Flexes to funny positions for a lamp?


Throw the away...

Oh wait they are full of mercury... use them in your house...

Get a real light to flower....




Spliffious said:


> PIC 1- THE SETUP


I used my fan to blow away from the plants...

Kinda like an exhaust, if you will.... and I had mine on high...



Spliffious said:


> PIC 2- 14 DAYS (looks like lil hairs there?)


No.. I see nothing



Spliffious said:


> PIC 3- 16-18 DAYS





Spliffious said:


> pic 4- White widow. (are those male signals?


Again... I see nothing...



Spliffious said:


> This is what happened when i turned it all on. The air temp in the room jumped 10 degrees. humid at 60%(DIDNT CHANGE MUCH). The leaves on my biggest guy started curling inward and looked burnt and dry in like two days. not open and receiving light, like others.


Heat is a serious issue with growing in tight quarters...

Get an HPS with a cooltube... you will thank yourself for doing it...

Just make sure you set it up proper...



Spliffious said:


> _I think it is a heat or airflow prob._


YUP...



Spliffious said:


> I put a draft guard under door, so no more air flow under door (probably not good, but I want all light out. I also have a desk fan on low(could turn it up or back it up on oscillate.


No light is a must, but just as important is ventilation....



Spliffious said:


> What should i do to get water temp down in tank and lamp heat down. before root rot hits?


Ventilation ventilation ventilation....

Good luck...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> dude i appreciate the feedback.


Steve is a great guy... he has good info....



Spliffious said:


> cool I guess it could be the fan hitting it hard from one angle?


Use the fan backwards.. not blowing on your plants... but rather drawing the heat away....



Spliffious said:


> or the new additional lights in clamp lamps are getting to hot? Causing warm temps in Water and in air quality.


Gotta have ventilation...

The air not only has to circulate within the chamber, it must also be exchanged for fresh air...



Spliffious said:


> I'm about to quit and invest in new LED's like the Illuminator UFO or procyon 100...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

NO LEDs for the next 10 years bro... no yet....

Get an HPS WITH A COOLTUBE... you will not regret it...

Go with a 400 and you will be stoked.... I am serious...

I ran a 600 HPS inside of a 20"x36"54" tent with no problems...

Do it right and you will be happy....



Spliffious said:


> And then make my reservoir myself....


Sure... makes perfect sense...



Spliffious said:


> I'm timid on the prices though? $400 for a good company backed ufo-$600 on procyon that puts out twice the light.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Dude, don't waste your money.. listen to me.. please...

I get nothing from telling you this... but you can save your hard earned cash...

Go to HTG and just order the light and cool tube with a fan....​ 


Spliffious said:


> go big or go home!


You will not go anywhere without proper ventilation... and proper lighting...



Spliffious said:


> Aerogarden pisses me off already!


I hear you... and if you want to cure that, instead of upgrading 18.7 times.. listen to what I am saying...

Ditch the UFO CFL plan...

Get a real light.. it will give you real buds...

But... in the end it is your money and your grow... so go with what you know....

But I would listen hard on this one....

Cheers...


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 15, 2009)

On a serious note. the cops came by yesterday, somebody hit a mailbox? My house i Rent used to be a grow house two years ago. Should I be at all worried? And Airport's near by, air traffic sometimes? Worry or not?




GypsyBush said:


> Steve is a great guy... he has good info....
> Again I thank You guys, I've completely began to rely on yall's info. it's good stuff man!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I think I hit a soft Spot. Fuck LED's for now then. I will be looking into a cool tube. anywhere from 4-600 w. from my local hydro shop. And again thanks for solid info, keep it comin!

Peace Love and prosper!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 16, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> On a serious note. the cops came by yesterday, somebody hit a mailbox? My house i Rent used to be a grow house two years ago. Should I be at all worried? And Airport's near by, air traffic sometimes? Worry or not?


WTF??? How would I know if you need to worry? I guess you should...
 
 _


Spliffious said:



Again I thank You guys, I've completely began to rely on yall's info. it's good stuff man!

Click to expand...

That's really bad... 

_


Spliffious said:


> _Ok that makes sense._


_

_


Spliffious said:


> _So with a closet grow, what should I do for an exhaust? I Knocked a hole in the wall that goes I guess throughout the house. Hopefully be good enough for now! By the way, closet is in back of house._


_

What are the dimensions of your space?

You need adequate ventilation... or don't even try it...

_


Spliffious said:


> _Why not Led's yet. I've read into it a bit and there are a couple of solid company's backing there products. Illuminator looks so cool and you'll be saving on that bill?_


_

__Did you buy the snake oil too...???

They are just not ready yet... but hey... if you got a spare $600 I would love for you to prove me wrong...

But I thought you were trying to get some bud on a budget...

_


Spliffious said:


> _like the one you put in your tent? I will be doing almost an exact replica of your tent. I found one in my girls attic! Wrapped it in plastic and taped it up tight! I love it! i just can't find those damn zippers for the front yet. Where do I get stick on zippers? And Lowe's didn't have 4 inch can fan? where do i find?_


_

Is it Panda film... white on one side and black on the other?

4" fan will not suffice... you need a 4" CENTRIFUGAL fan for the cool tube and a 6" CENTRIFUGAL fan and carbon filter for the exhaust...

If you skimp on ventilation... you will fail.. sorry...



_


Spliffious said:


> _I will ditch the cfl's_


_

Very smart... you can vegg and clone with them... but I prefer HO T-5s for that...

_


Spliffious said:


> _But what about the procyon 100 being so amazing?_


_

I am amazing too... do I get $600 ???? 

_


Spliffious said:


> _Problem- Im almost out of money! If I send AG back! I get $200.00 back. I Will be able to purchase one solid light system around $3-4oo.
> How much will a cool tube run me?_


_

My 600 digital HPS/MH with cool tube shipped to the end of the world Alaska was $311...

Do you have internet?

Have you heard of google...

Search for HTGsupply.com

You will find a world of things there...

here.. check these...

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48137

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52609

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52557


_



Spliffious said:


> Wow I think I hit a soft Spot. Fuck LED's for now then. I will be looking into a cool tube. anywhere from 4-600 w. from my local hydro shop. And again thanks for solid info, keep it comin!
> 
> Peace Love and prosper!


Check the prices... HTG rocks... but remember to support your local store too...

Hope this helps...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 16, 2009)

well gypsy how goes it brother?

havent heard from you lately...your mad at me because i am waiting until grow #2 to buy my HID setup, i know.

no curses, i hope.

did you know that if you compressed the history of the world into a day, the entire existance of humanity would comprise only the last 20 seconds of that day.


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> _
> 
> That's really bad...
> Hows that bad? Im brand new to this! I'm young and dumb, but I do have a couple of college degrees.(I just wish, I would have majored in weed college!), and think i can figure this hydro/aero deal out quick? Plus you! RENOB (boner spelt backwards), have trial tested. right, and this is prob the best site for AG enthusiasts to chat. so on that Note ! __
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 16, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> _
> Hows that bad? ..._


I just meant you shouldn't be relying on newbs for info.. that is all...

I am more than willing to help, but I am just as new to this as you...

Find an experienced grower's thread like Al's or Stink Buds and follow it...

The blind leading the blind has never been a good proposition...


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just meant you shouldn't be relying on newbs for info.. that is all...
> 
> I am more than willing to help, but I am just as new to this as you...
> 
> ...


alrighty then. thanks for reply. I just wanted to steal your ideas on how to design my hydro/tent. Learn from somebody like you. Already experimenting w/ ideas! It's fun to chat with people about it, almost like a quick release, because I can't chat w/ any of my homies bout this idea of mine!


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive posted a few pics. 
Yellow guy is bagseed and @ 3 weeks veg. 
2 others are WW and @ 2 weeks veg.
24/0 lights first 2 weeks
18/6 lighting now.
PH leveled at 6.1.
Nutes at 1420. (I'm think'in to high?)
Temp between 70-80.
humid 60% mostly.
1 desk fan circulating air in closet.
Have two large airstones and pumps in AG.

(should I take the foil off the wall?) Heat?
0r do
I need a exhaust fan in top of closet pullin air out into attic?

My fresh airflow is bad, unless I open the door, But that defeats the purpose of being stealthy and quiet.

( I just recently punched a hole in the wall for air).Instead of drawing it from under the door. Put a draft guard under to seal it off good(iwas surprised in the muggyness of closet and increase in heat.

Ahhhhhh help...I kiss ass...kiss-ass


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 17, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> Ive posted a few pics.
> Yellow guy is bagseed and @ 3 weeks veg.
> 2 others are WW and @ 2 weeks veg.
> 24/0 lights first 2 weeks
> ...


Im not a professional at liquid nutes but over 1400 ppm i think is definitely to high. I would cut bak to either 1100-1200


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 18, 2009)

I finally started my own thread..... I won't mess around here much anymore...... please come check it out. and throw in your opinion.....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey splifious, if you want us to check out your thread, you have to post a link to it. Also 1400 is way to high for plants that are only 2 weeks old. It is generally best not to give them any nutes for the first 1.5-2 weeks, unless they NEED them. Then you should start around 400ppm, and ramp up by 200-400 increments from there I believe. From the first pics you posted a couple pages back that was the first thing that I thought when you said you were at 1000ppm with them that young. I would give the plants a good flush with clean ph'd water, for a couple days, and see if you notice an improvement, then start around 600ppm prolly, if they do good, go up to 800 or 1000 the next week. Just my opinion. I'm fighting the ppm in my soil right now. All my plants are doing well, but several of them have been getting a tiny bit of burn on the leaves. I've flushed with clean water the last to times I watered. Before this I had just found out that my tap water had about 400ppm of what ever kinda shit in it. So I switched to distilled for the flush, and I'm trying to figure out a plan for the next couple months, maybe a filter, or maybe buying water, not sure yet. Any way, on another note, the copper colored spots on the leaves mean something, I can't remeber whatit is. I wanna was mag def. but I'm not posative. Just google common marijuana defficiancies you should be able to find the info on it. Hope this helps man.  TC


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hey splifious, if you want us to check out your thread, you have to post a link to it.  Also 1400 is way to high for plants that are only 2 weeks old. It is generally best not to give them any nutes for the first 1.5-2 weeks, unless they NEED them. Then you should start around 400ppm, and ramp up by 200-400 increments from there I believe. From the first pics you posted a couple pages back that was the first thing that I thought when you said you were at 1000ppm with them that young.  I would give the plants a good flush with clean ph'd water, for a couple days, and see if you notice an improvement, then start around 600ppm prolly, if they do good, go up to 800 or 1000 the next week. Just my opinion. I'm fighting the ppm in my soil right now. All my plants are doing well, but several of them have been getting a tiny bit of burn on the leaves. I've flushed with clean water the last to times I watered. Before this I had just found out that my tap water had about 400ppm of what ever kinda shit in it. So I switched to distilled for the flush, and I'm trying to figure out a plan for the next couple months, maybe a filter, or maybe buying water, not sure yet. Any way, on another note, the copper colored spots on the leaves mean something, I can't remember what it is. I wanna was mag def. but I'm not positive. Just google common marijuana deficiencies you should be able to find the info on it. Hope this helps man.  TC


thanks dude for the insight.

alright i flushed and settled ph at 5.9 again. I added no nutes and have 180 ppm. Must have been the leftover from AG reservoir. I also noticed distilled water has a ppm of 10-50. I will just let them chill. I even clipped the real shitty burnt lower leaves. (hope that doesnt F them up to bad).

Ill check into copper colored spots.

Here's the link to my new thread!

https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/163104-sending-aerogarden-200-back-try.html


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like you should be off to a good start man. And if the stuff you cut off was damaged, or dieing, it won't hurt them at all, it will help them to focus he growth on the healthy parts of the plant. I don't think the 150ppm will hurt a thing, your prolly right, and it was some residue. I'll come check out the new thread, to see how it goes for ya.

I also agree with gypsy about getting a better light. I just ordered a 400mh with an air cooled euro reflector for 179 from htg. The euro reflector was a 59 dollar upgrade, it was only 119 with out it. They also have a 400w mh, hps conversion light for like 169, and if you step up to the air cooled reflector, its only like 215 I think. Thank a look man. You can put a carbon filter on the intake side of the light in your room, and then put a 6 inch fan on the other end that goes up into your attic. This will cause a vacuum almost in the closet, and draw air in from any where it can. The carbon filter will take care of smell, and the exhaust into the attic will remove the heat from the light.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like you should be off to a good start man.


Thanks for replying TC... as you know.. I have been a little busy....

Spliff.. you are more than welcome here ... anytime.... you just have to get past my grouchiness...

I live with pain... it sucks... always nagging me... always 24/7...

There are times that I get very raw... that is how i am, but I used to be able to hide a little better... meaning I was more polite...

Since I busted my leg., I have become very short... and to the point... border line rude...

I mean no harm by it... I am just always left with no patience... the pain takes it all away...

So I am sorry if I seemed like an asshole... I probably was...

Anyways.. give us the link, better yet.. put it on your signature and know that you are always welcome here....

Cheers....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Ya its all good gypsy, I think I gave him some sound advice. I don't know alot about all this stuff yet, but I've been learning.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 18, 2009)

Just wanted to post of my violator kush gypsy. Im on day 51 of flowering and got about 2 weeks left. Shes a beauty let me know what u think. I posted alot of pics today. Just click the link in my signature


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 26, 2009)

Plenty of solid advice. thanks. The P.H situation is solved. No more being a scientist in my Reservoir. New growth looks better, but I noticed bigger one's canopy hanging over others. So i Clipped him back. Probably should apply LST soon(maybe paper clip them down)? I need to transplant today, and send AG 200 back. I have my shipping number. As for the babies, I'm going to place in a larger modeled aerocloner for now and let them veg a bit longer? I think they need the extra growth. I was also wondering if I need to change my lights to 12/12 to force sexing? Im eager to learn what I got. I see signals of Fem's and no clubs or balls developing. But then again I've read that you have to force flower to find out. Can you veg the whole time and wait for signs? (I don't know if any of these seeds are autoflower type)? Im using 18/6 lights now. 4/5 are WW and the biggest is a seed from a buddies bag of beasters! It's growing the best too!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 26, 2009)

Whats up gypsy, I'm back on the boards, had to take a major break in my plans cuz of financial shit. (Suprise suprise...) What have you been up to? I see you're still pushing that next biggest set up haha. What's the great motivator growing these days? Oh, hope your leg is doing well.
~Toast


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Just wanted to post of my violator kush gypsy. Im on day 51 of flowering and got about 2 weeks left. Shes a beauty let me know what u think. I posted alot of pics today. Just click the link in my signature


I already came by and told what a beauty she is...

But no reason not to take another peek right? 



Spliffious said:


> Plenty of solid advice. thanks. The P.H situation is solved. No more being a scientist in my Reservoir. New growth looks better, but I noticed bigger one's canopy hanging over others. So i Clipped him back. Probably should apply LST soon(maybe paper clip them down)? I need to transplant today, and send AG 200 back. I have my shipping number. As for the babies, I'm going to place in a larger modeled aerocloner for now and let them veg a bit longer? I think they need the extra growth. I was also wondering if I need to change my lights to 12/12 to force sexing? Im eager to learn what I got. I see signals of Fem's and no clubs or balls developing. But then again I've read that you have to force flower to find out. Can you veg the whole time and wait for signs? (I don't know if any of these seeds are autoflower type)? Im using 18/6 lights now. 4/5 are WW and the biggest is a seed from a buddies bag of beasters! It's growing the best too!


If you veg long enough they will show pre flowers and you can determine sex in veg...

People are just always in a hurry, or don't want big plants,do they flower early...



AsbestosToast said:


> Whats up gypsy, I'm back on the boards, had to take a major break in my plans cuz of financial shit. (Suprise suprise...) What have you been up to? I see you're still pushing that next biggest set up haha. What's the great motivator growing these days? Oh, hope your leg is doing well.
> ~Toast


Pushing the next biggest... yeah.. what do you think of this?
*vv
vv
vv
vv
vv
vvvvvvv
vvvvvvv
vvvvvv
vvvvv
vvvv
vvv
vv
v*



*
Here are a few shots of my Fuchthead op..

*
























An Indica that made it's way in with the Sativas...







And the Veg area with the moms, clones and a few edibles...





​ 




*What do you think?*

​


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 28, 2009)

Goddamn gypsy, you got a full on op going. I take it your out of the hotel..... =)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Goddamn gypsy, you got a full on op going. I take it your out of the hotel..... =)


I just got a bigger room...lol...

No I am joking.. I did get out of the hotel... finally...

still not HOME, but I did rent a house...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 28, 2009)

You probably get a nice supply of pain meds. Straight from mother earth! Who could argue with that?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> You probably get a nice supply of pain meds. Straight from mother earth! Who could argue with that?


Enough for me and a couple other patients too...

I had another surgery, back on the painkillers... 

Can't wait to be strong enough to just take the pain... I HATE pills...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you doing this medical or just on the d.l.? Your state has medical marijuana right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Are you doing this medical or just on the d.l.? Your state has medical marijuana right?


Alaska is Medical...


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Alaska is Medical...


wow i think you guys rule. gypsy nice pics. this is why i subscribe... I would also like to install a very similar set-up to you. That's freaking amazing... way to go old man in pain... You seem cool as shit man, I love meeting cool people like yourself... Can't wait till the next Hemp Festival in Seattle this coming summer. Always around 2nd or 3rd week in August. That's where I find people like you.

 I just shipped back the AG200 and transplanted to a bubbleponic system for vegging. I still haven't figured out what i'm going to do for a Flowering setup... I think I'm going to use a DWC/Aeroponic set-up. 

Ohh I think I see hairs coming out of budd area on the top guy I clipped already... woohoo I could be jumping the gun here? I gotta take a pic. Tell Me what you think?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> wow i think you guys rule. gypsy nice pics. this is why i subscribe... I would also like to install a very similar set-up to you. That's freaking amazing... way to go old man in pain... You seem cool as shit man, I love meeting cool people like yourself... Can't wait till the next Hemp Festival in Seattle this coming summer. Always around 2nd or 3rd week in August. That's where I find people like you.
> 
> I'm in the process of shipping back the AG200 and transplanted to a bubbleponic system for vegging. I still havent figured out what i'm going to do for a Flowering setup...
> 
> Ohh I think I see hairs coming out of budd area on the top guy I clipped already... woohoo I could be jumping the gun here? I gotta take a pic.


Thanks!

I'll see you there...

And if you want to start a perpetual grow...

Do this in any scale that suits you.. from 1 plant every 2 weeks to 100...

How do I make an ebb & flow

​


----------



## Spliffious (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo, so who wants to meet up at Hempfest this summer of Aug 09? I live out here in WA... close to border of CANADA. I'm hunting a Vaporizer of some sort, this season of hempfest adventures. ranging $2-300.00, for a good one. I definitely will hit the event on Sat. That a way, you get the cool t-shirts and pieces that you're looking for. Sometimes the company's representing the top products, come with limited supply and sell out, when you've been holding out and looking for that cut-throat sale price on Sun Evening, right before the event shuts down. It's funny how many venders move there gear in boxes and liquidate 2ft bongs/kinda thin glass thou for about $15.00. General glass/goes for nothing at the end and t-shirts are like $5 bucks a pice. But who wants old, cheap shit right. It might be different this year because of economy, but i doubt it, I mean all Hydro shops right now have to be making a mint!!! I wanna get into the buisiness asap...Be a competitor and hire Hot, smart Chicks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 1, 2009)

It sounds like fun...

Right now I have a hard time going anywhere, but by then hopefully I will be better...


----------



## Spliffious (Mar 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It sounds like fun...
> 
> Right now I have a hard time going anywhere, but by then hopefully I will be better...


Look where I'm at gypsy.... time to flower... pray i get a female in two weeks... I was wanting to clean the rez good and flush w/ new nute/ph balanced distilled water. I also recieved a box from canada. a led. ufo 90 w. i think it's cool... we will see though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks real good man...

The roots are healthy as fuck...

Nice ... very nice....


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Gypsy,

I'm a newcomer, just decided to try out some hydroponics just last week. I saw that you were using an aerogarden, which I ordered a few days ago. I just decided to go ahead and grow marijuana in it after spending 4 hours reading your entire journal up to this point. I just wanted to say that your grow has been magnificent, I do plan on learning from this experience much the same as you have, and upgrading as I go along.

I do work a full-time job, so taking care of it is going to be a bit more of a chore, along with the fact that I live in an apartment, but that shouldn't be any different than staying in a hotel room. 

I appreciate you posting this very informative journal and good luck with your future grows. May mine and everyone else's be as great as yours turned out or better. 

Peace, Love, and Smoke.

Fox.


(P.S. - No bong hits for me right now, gotta go back to work, lunch time is almost over.)


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gypsy how ya doin brother?

I was thinking, you know if in fact its true what they say, that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger--you must be a buff ass dude man! 

Hope everything is moving forward!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy how ya doin brother?


Things are good...

Pain is finally getting a little better... I am walking around more and more too... 



bigjesse1922 said:


> I was thinking, you know if in fact its true what they say, that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger--you must be a buff ass dude man!


Let's recap.. shall we...


















and here is .. ME.. before all this...

Just another day.. about ready for a full day of OUTSIDE work at -45F...

Some would say though... I like crazy myself... 














bigjesse1922 said:


> Hope everything is moving forward!


Forward but with a bit of up and down motion because of limp...

Cheers Jesse...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ha ha ha! Your sardonic realism never fails bro!

Well I am glad your pain is getting better. I know from experience that living in constant pain can really grate on you in a way that you just never thought it would before hand! Its a real challenge to stay positive, but hey, life ain't easy right?

Well, come check out my update...you call yourself a noob but whatever, come tell me what ya think! I got some ?'s I need some opinions on...if you would be so kind 

Take care! May sure footedness guide each step


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Ha ha ha! Your sardonic realism never fails bro!
> 
> Well I am glad your pain is getting better. I know from experience that living in constant pain can really grate on you in a way that you just never thought it would before hand! Its a real challenge to stay positive, but hey, life ain't easy right?
> 
> ...


Thanks Man... 

I'll take a peek... 

Cheers...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats up gypsy!! 

Also glad to hear your finally starting to feel a bit better. Looks like some nice internal jewelry you got there man, titanium? Well just thought I'd say hey, havn't heard from any body in a couple days. I'll be posting up some pics tonight for an update.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 15, 2009)

You gonna be in Seattle?

We should meet up for the fest then. I am not from Seattle, but I have relatives there and have easy access to getting there back and forth and having a place to stay, etc...


----------



## Spliffious (Mar 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You gonna be in Seattle?
> 
> We should meet up for the fest then. I am not from Seattle, but I have relatives there and have easy access to getting there back and forth and having a place to stay, etc...



wassup ill be at the fest.... and should be loaded.... with bitches and buds. lol i wish. I have some questions on the plizzants?

Gypsy how are ya...? You mean old bastard... Got a quick story for ya.
I fuckin cut somebody off I guess today and as I was in Turning lane at the red light. He pulls up next to me, and flips me off in his white prelude. I roll my window down, having my girl next to me. Reach my head out. Sober. Confused. And Say, "Hey, What gives Man?" He says, " You cut me off, and in brooklyn you get shot for that shit." I quickly called him a large bag of shit and a loud pussy call followed as he spun his tires on the wet pavement. I was like Wow. What a dousher!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 15, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> wassup ill be at the fest.... and should be loaded.... with bitches and buds. lol i wish. I have some questions on the plizzants?
> 
> Gypsy how are ya...? You mean old bastard... Got a quick story for ya.
> I fuckin cut somebody off I guess today and as I was in Turning lane at the red light. He pulls up next to me, and flips me off in his white prelude. I roll my window down, having my girl next to me. Reach my head out. Sober. Confused. And Say, "Hey, What gives Man?" He says, " You cut me off, and in brooklyn you get shot for that shit." I quickly called him a large bag of shit and a loud pussy call followed as he spun his tires on the wet pavement. I was like Wow. What a dousher!


That was me dick, watch where you are goin....

Looks like a big fat set o' donkey balls to me buddy. Let Gypsy be Oz, but I am about 99% sure.

PS. Quit cutting me off, guy.


----------



## Spliffious (Mar 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> That was me dick, watch where you are goin....
> 
> where am i goin?
> 
> ...



are u guys dating? or are u that weird... ?

here's a different pic. and whats up with the pink stem? some kind of deficiency?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sayin male.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 15, 2009)

Are we dating? WTF are you talkin about?

Learn how to take a joke and kill that male while your at it...


----------



## Spliffious (Mar 16, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Are we dating? WTF are you talkin about?
> 
> Learn how to take a joke and kill that male while your at it...



Well i cut the dude down and while inspecting the stem I noticed a few lower nodes showed different signs. not so much the tri plex nut looking thing. more like a popped pod. tiny hairs, but couldn't tell. so I wacked it anyway. (f"n ph burned bagseed!)

yah man I'm bad at reading jokes.... I thought that was weird that you cared. I read through your threads though and looks like you may know what your talking about. I'm a newbie and think I found some cool older dudes chillen in this thread..with some great advice...?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk, but i posted a question and i cant find it, havent been on in a while like every other week, and i was wondering if that was a new setup, what is it?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 3, 2009)

...So first Al leaves...

...Now it appears you have follower suit...

....I can't PM you....

....When the deer are feeding, one watches. They watch the one who watches. And when the one who watches quits watching and lopes off into the woods, they follow then, too.

....I will save up and buy a nice inline fan...

....I added another (crap?) inline booster fan for now. Temps at 79. Good for now....

....And Jesse gets up and walks away.....


----------



## Spliffious (Apr 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> ...So first Al leaves...
> 
> ...Now it appears you have follower suit...
> 
> ...



weird big jesse...? Are they scketchin out on us...? or are we the dumb ones.... and should follow nicely in line... ?


----------



## MediMary (Jun 14, 2009)

al b fuct is a great teacher = )


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

MediMary said:


> al b fuct is a great teacher = )




 ​ 
​


----------

